# Ak's Journal



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahoy there, thanks for stopping by. Time i finally started a journal on here so no more fannying about 

*Background*

About 3 and a bit years of training behind me, most of it filled with poor diets and subsequent cuts to bring myself back to a lean base, in addition to training around shoulder and lower back problems for about a year now. That said, my shoulder has been tip top for some time now, whilst my back is still on the road to full recovery, but far better than it was a few months ago.

21 years old, recently finished my undergraduate degree in Sport & Exercise Science, currently applying for fast-track Physiotherapy MSc courses, so as it stands i have a clear run of 6-7 months with nothing on my mind other than training!.

*Measurements*

Height - ~6ft1-2

Weight - 200 lbs +/- 2lbs - morning weight.

Chest - 43"

Thighs - 24" half way up

Arms - ~15"

Calves - 15", and in dire need of bringing up :huh:

Waist - 36"

BF% - At a guestimate, mid to high teens. Not great, not awful.

*Training*

I've been following a 4 day split for quite a while now, keep it fresh by changing around exercises and volume as necessary to prevent boredom.

Currently i'm working with Legs/Chest & Triceps/Back/Delts & Biceps, though i may tweak it to return to two back days as i enjoyed this quite a lot.

*Diet*

Very much ticking over in recent weeks. With my final exams/assessments in recent weeks i've been maintaining more than anything, lifts in the gym are still increasing so it's probably not as bad as i make out. That said, i'll be returning home at the end of the week so i'll have a greater availability of food to make my meals a bit more interesting.

At a guess, the macro breakdown is probably;

300-400g Carbs - From Oats, Granary bread, potatoes, rice, pasta.

200-250g Protein - From Whey, Eggs, Salmon, Chicken/Turkey, Beef, Cottage Cheese.

80-100g Fats - From EV Olive Oil, Salmon, Egg yolks, Red meats.

*Goals*

Mainly to add some decent mass for the remainder of the year, if i can get to 15 stone (so another 10-12 lbs) at a reasonable rate. After that i'll evaluate whether to continue bulking or to cut down. But above everything else, staying injury free and enjoying lifting is my primary concern.

*PB Lifts*

These are strictly off the menu at present as per keeping injury free, but the big three;

Bench - 115kgx1 - March 2009

Squat - 140kgx1 - December 2008

Deadlift - 200kgx1 - April 2008.

If i can maintain my state of good health until the end of the year, i'd like to see 4 plates ticked off on the squat and 120-130 for the bench. When doing 140, i was repping at 100 for 15. So if i can get my squat up to the 120-130 mark for 15, i think it's realistic. Deadlifts i'm still refraining from as i'd rather have the 4-5 other exercises i gain from being able to do when my backs not fried!

Thats all i can think of for now


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Now theres only one way to start the training week, and thats with Legs 

Back Squat

107.5kgx15

105kgx15

105kgx15

Glute-Ham Raises

Unassisted + Broom

BWx12 +3

BWx8 +7

BWx6 + 9

Leg Extensions

FST-7 - 50kgx10x4, 40kgx10x3

Leg Curls

Scarb-6 - 35x8x4, 30x8x2

Standing Calf Raise

120x15,15,12,12 - 30 seconds between sets. Slow contractions to stop the achilles tendon taking over.

Seated Calf Raise

3, 3, 2, 2, 2 plates x15 - same as above.

Pretty good session today. Belted up for the squats as my backs been a touch off over the weekend - good results regardless. GHR's are progressing nicely too, getting stuck at the bottom of more reps but what can you do


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

hey hey me old Mukka!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Nice to have you here!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woooo about time you got yourself one of these!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

alright brohan, good luck with the journal.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome over mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

just want to be the first person on page 1 to call you a ****.

that is all


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh so you're not actually a mute today then? Nice to know you can type more words than you speak 

Good to have you chaps in here, i'll try and keep it entertaining :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Oh so you're not actually a mute today then? Nice to know you can type more words than you speak
> 
> Good to have you chaps in here, i'll try and keep it entertaining :lol:


Dancing? Singing? Impressions?

Oh and just to clear things up from the start....do you start having a hissy fit if the natural path of lighthearted banter in your journal should lead us (temporarily of course) off the subject of your very important training? Just so I know....just wondering that's all:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope, because

a) I'm full of carbs and forever chirpy

B) I don't mind banter, especially from dashing young females like yourself :thumbup1:

c) I'm not a grump like IB


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice one for getting the journal up n running ak!!!

good luck on your progress!!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Watching this one!

Good stuff,

J


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Nope, because
> 
> a) I'm full of carbs and forever chirpy
> 
> ...


You're going to get it for that.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

first progress pic for AK, his internet is down so asked me to upload it for him


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol pmsl.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

1st constructive feedback...

AK, your GHR's are in need of a form check. You are folding yourself over too much and the stress on the hams is reduced the closer you position the main bulk of your bodyweight to the fulcrum.

i.e.

stop nose diving straight down like a heron diving for fish and start moving out forwards so your bodyweight is stretched out further increasing the load on your hams!

my attempt as MS paint


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, fantastic illustration :lol:

I know what you mean though, coming back up from the negative i feel the stress coming off quite early, so the momentum carries me back to the starting position with no real stress on the hams. Will look to adjust these next week when i'm training alone *sniff sniff*, cheers chuckles :thumbup1:

Cheers for the other responses too, i'm hoping for a good run of 7-8 months of fully focused training to give myself a good base for 2010 to cut down for


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm a miserable cnt but i do still watch you train.

ala your whole body dumbbell rows last week lol... sorry

*shouts across the gym*


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I had no choice, last weeks were 90lbs for 3 full sets, and 100 was a tad too much


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Loving the artwork IB


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

rest pause, never compromise the form that bad mate.

suck in a few breathes, hit one rep every 10 secs if need be but dont thrash them out with wild abandon


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Nope, because
> 
> a) I'm full of carbs and forever chirpy
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

How could i forget your excellent taste in music! I must say though its been a bit of a dry spell for me for new music. Found some studio stuff by Page & Plant recently which was quite cool mind you :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*Flat Bench*

92.5kgx7+1

87.5kgx6+1

82.5kgx6+1

*Incline DB*

60lbs x10

60lbs x10 - Last two were rest-paused

55lbs x10

*Rack Lockouts*

80kgx4

70kgx8

60kgx8

*
Cable Crossovers*

7 plates x10

6 plates x10

5 plates x10

*
Neutral CGBP*

Excluding bar weight

22.5kgx12

22.5kgx12

22.5kgx12

*Pushdowns*

30kgx8

25kgx10

Pretty solid one today. First set of benching is up 2.5kg, but the subsequent second and third sets are down by 2.5, go figure! Felt more worked than last week all in all though.

Everything else all good - may need an alternative for lockouts next week onwards as Shítness first has no power rack, guess it'll have to be smith lockouts.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

good luck with this dude.

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.blackfive.net/photos/uncategorized/fighting_irish.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.blackfive.net/main/2006/05/i_protest_polit.html&usg=__hq3frv-kUSqS0yxazN_ys1j-R3c=&h=338&w=400&sz=48&hl=en&start=6&um=1&tbnid=RmSOWkjtTLvNaM:&tbnh=105&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfighting%2Birish%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1

;-)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

If I do compete next year I am seriously considering a Hendrix number for routine...but not quite got one that 'fits'!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh come on Tan you make it far too easy for me now






:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'm not too sure I could pull off Foxy & 40!!!!! But as ever you are my wee ego booster and I do appreciate it :0) x


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You know me, i aim to please :thumbup1: :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*
*

*
Chins*

BWx12

BWx9

*Barbell Row*

77.5kgx10

77.5kgx10

75kgx10

*Lat Pulldowns*

5 plates x10

5 plates x10

*
Dumbell Row*

100lbs x8

90lbs x8

90lbs x8

*
Hypers*

BW x15

BW x15

*
Seated Calf Raise*

3, 3, 3, 2, 2 plates x15 - slow contractions, 30s between sets.

*Standing Calf Raise*

120kgx12, x12, x12 - As above.

Some calf stretching to finish. Good all in all today, first set of DB rows were a lot better form-wise than last week.

Only one more session left at City Gym :crying:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Traps/Biceps*

*
*

*
Standing OHP*

47.5kgx6+2

47.5kgx5+2 and a bit, just missed lock out.

45kgx6+2

*Seated Laterals*

*
*

15lbs x12

15lbs x12

15lbs x10

15lbs x10

*Seated Smith Press*

Did some FST stuff today instead as the smith was in use, will revert to it next week.

*DB Shrugs*

90lbs x15

90lbs x12

*Facepull/Rear Lateral Superset*

5 plates x12/10lbs x10

5 plates x12/10lbs x10

*Cable Curls*

10 plates x10

9 plates x10

9 plates x10

*Hammer Curl*

*
*

30lbs x10

25lbs x10

25lbs x10

Good session today, but my last at City Gym, and now i'll be returning home to train alone at Fitness First :confused1: . Regardless, IB has reignited my love for training and training hard, pushing the boundaries and going for it as best i can. I owe him a lot for that.

On another note i received my dissertation mark back today, and i can safely say i will be graduating with a 1st class with honours in July


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate... FF? Surely there's a proper gym in your home town (wherever that is)?

Grats on the First!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I really wish there was D, i really do!

We had a couple of good ones around here that i've learned about, but closed prior to me knowing about them. One went out of business, and the other the owner ran off with everyones money. The closest decent one is Hercules Gym, but thats a 40 mile round trip four times a week, a little too much really.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

now i have to train up another bitch....dammit.....


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats on your 1st chap. Well done.

J


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> now i have to train up another bitch....dammit.....


Welcome to my world! :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Colchester is your nearest? Bloody hell. That would put Harlow out of the picture too then... Oh well. It might be worth making the trip to Colchester once every few weeks though, to keep your motivation up.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> now i have to train up another bitch....dammit.....


You could work in with the **** **** **** egg twins, or tiny tims mate who spends more time posing with his matchstick guns than he does training, maybe even Dave & Terry, but i don't know if you'd get your training done before closing :lol:



Joshua said:


> Congrats on your 1st chap. Well done.
> 
> J


Thanks J - i've worked my arsé off the last two years, taken a lot of flack for not being out on the píss every week like most other students. Did it pay off and was it worth it? Hell yeah :thumb:



dmcc said:


> Colchester is your nearest? Bloody hell. That would put Harlow out of the picture too then... Oh well. It might be worth making the trip to Colchester once every few weeks though, to keep your motivation up.


I'm hopeful of that - i know PD trains up there and a guy my age from another board trains there too. Once i've got some work to tide me over until my MSc starts in February i'll see how often i can get up there.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dave and terry...those two are best situated in a fcking bingo hall the amount they chat.

Leper and egg man...well you know i'm on route to a stand off situation! 

I have never heard someone say 'fck' every other word.

He heard me copying him 

Dont forget, you limit yourself too much...you can lift more than you think you can, dont let me see those weights stall again when you were in the uni gym!


----------



## Neb (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL....you're just as fcuking gay over here as you are on MT....I was expecting more.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Neb, i feel i can create a nicer persona that i once had on MT, till you came along and corrupted my mind with your profanities, ****!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

107.5kgx15

105kgx15

100kgx15

*Glute-Ham Raises*

Unassisted + Broom

BWx7+8

BWx5+7

BWx4+8

*Unilateral Leg Extensions*

FST-7 - 20kgx10x7

*Single Standing Leg Curl*

40kgx10

35kgx10

35kgx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise *

*
*

*
*110kgx12, x12, x12, 90kgx12, x12, x12. 30 seconds between sets.

*Seated Calf Raise *

50kgx12, 40kgx12, x12, 30kgx12, x12, x12

First session back at the bodybuilding mecca that is Fitness First. I thought it had plunged into new, irreparable depths when i was warming up for the squats and a group of 8 stone tanks were sharing gloves on the flat bench 'because the bar hurts their hands' :ban:

Squats were good, beltless this week. Some backy ones mainly on the first two sets, seems to be a common occurence around the 110kg mark for me in previous years, not sure why.

Unilateral work was a bit here and there, i like the hammer strength machines, but the extensions seemed to be as much work going into controlling each leg and finding out the full RoM as there was in actually pushing myself. The leg curl seemed a bit stuttery too, some parts of each rep were quite jolty, whilst i flew through the others.

I guess it's a choice between doing volume work with single-leg machines, or FST work with the 'normal' leg machines.

Tried to adjust my GHR form too, but was made more difficult by the lat pulldown cushion not keeping my ankles in place properly, and so there was some rocking towards the end of each rep. The new form meant the better quality reps felt more stressful on the PCL's in each knee, but nothing painful or particularly discomforting.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It always takes a while to get used to new machines and stuff. We are afterall critters of habit. Try everything out and find what works for you and what doesn't. Don't get too caught up in things you've always been doing if they don't suit with the new gym. Evolve and adapt....something many seem to have neglected:whistling: Cooo Cooo!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

> First session back at the bodybuilding mecca that is Fitness First. I thought it had plunged into new, irreparable depths when i was warming up for the squats and a group of 8 stone tanks were sharing gloves on the flat bench 'because the bar hurts their hands'


You have my sympathy.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> It always takes a while to get used to new machines and stuff. We are afterall critters of habit. Try everything out and find what works for you and what doesn't. Don't get too caught up in things you've always been doing if they don't suit with the new gym. Evolve and adapt....something many seem to have neglected:whistling: Cooo Cooo!


Too right! Though i may have spotted a better place to do my GHR's, will test it out next week :thumbup1:



dmcc said:


> You have my sympathy.


It gets worse, just read below.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat Bench*

95kgx6/7*

90kgx5/6*

80kgx7

*Decline DB*

27.5kgx8

25kgx8

25kgx8

*
Cable Crossovers*

21.5 x8

17.5kgx12

15kgx15

*
Dips*

BWx8

BWx8

BWx6

*Pushdowns*

34kgx10

28kgx10

24kgx12

*
Smith Lockouts*

60kgx6 > 50kgx4

40kgx10

40kgx8

*Unsure exactly how many reps i got alone because the ****ing spotter insisted on putting his hands around the bar at random intervals :cursing:Increased weight on the first two sets eitherway for the reps im sure of what i got by myself.

Decline stuff was OK, first set of crossovers were too heavy, second and third were better, but the cable handles seem to sit slightly lower than at City Gym so form had to be altered a little bit.

Smith lockouts were average at best, may have to find an alternative for these; the catches in the smith machine either sit too high or too low. Other than that, it was a spiffing session :confused1:

The only saving grace is that

a) The leg day, in recent weeks, seems to 'work out' or loosen up my back which tends to be a little here and there towards the end of the weekend, not quite sure how or why the leg stuff sorts it, but its welcomed all the same.

B) There is substantially more totty to stare at between sets than at City :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good flat benching mate, what did you say your max was again? Can't beat CV bunnies


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers mate 

The last time i went for a max single was just before easter when i got 115kg for 1, and that was pretty much at my max, the sticky point took an eternity to get through :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Good flat benching mate, what did you say your max was again? Can't beat CV bunnies


I find a large wooden stick usually does the trick:whistling:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice then handsome..

How's tricks??

Haven't spoken with you in ages..

Still a lazy assed student cock??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yes i'm not there to beast you through the lat reps but you need to motivate yourself now! 

Just remember my voice echoing in your head...

"quit now and you are a fcking pussy,only 3 to go, head up, SQUAT!"


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I find a large wooden stick usually does the trick:whistling:


I can think of something else long and hard :lol:



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice then handsome..
> 
> How's tricks??
> 
> ...


Yeah its been a while Mickster! I meant to shoot you an email a while ago but i was overwhelmed with work and forgot. Finished my undergrad two weeks ago, graduating with a first :thumbup1: Now applying for Masters courses to qualify as a Physio. First interview yesterday, a bit here and there, but leaves me better prepared should i get an interview for my next choice.

Hows the family doing?



Incredible Bulk said:


> yes i'm not there to beast you through the lat reps but you need to motivate yourself now!
> 
> Just remember my voice echoing in your head...
> 
> "quit now and you are a fcking pussy,only 3 to go, head up, SQUAT!"


Too right, i was dead by 10 of the third set on monday, and my damn legs are still sore today!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Well done on the 1st mate...

Family is doing great mate - jnr. is now 6 months.. (soon come around) and is starting on food..

Guess what his first meal was LOL


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Has it been 6 months already? Blimey.

Was it steak laced with EFA's and a bit of gear? Aka daddys favourite? :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Has it been 6 months already? Blimey.
> 
> Was it steak laced with EFA's and a bit of gear? Aka daddys favourite? :lol:


PMSL!

he off the "Creapure SMJ" now i take it... :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeez.. you animals I'll wait till he is on solids at least 

Fire me an email and I'll send you some pics of him.. a monster in the making..

First meal - Chicken / Sweet pots / Carrots / Broccoli - liquidised..

We prefer preparing all of his meals rather then buying jarred baby food etc..

He woofed it down LOL..

Now on 2 meals ED with the rest milk...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Jeez.. you animals I'll wait till he is on solids at least
> 
> Fire me an email and I'll send you some pics of him.. a monster in the making..
> 
> ...


LOL Awesome! liquidised chicken and sweet pots is actually really, really nice.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

We did the same with my daughter and it has done her no harm..

At least then we can control the quality of the food they are having.

I know - I try some when my wife isn't looking.. jnr. just stares at me LOL.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mick you're a nutter :lol: Carbwhore you're not much better for blending that stuff together


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*
*

*
Chins*

BWx11

BWx9

*Barbell Row*

80kgx10

75kgx10

75kgx10

*Lat Pulldowns*

63kg x10

70kg x10

63kg x10

*
Dumbell Row*

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

*
Leg Press Calf Raise*

30 seconds between sets.

90, 100, 110, 110, 100, 90kg x12

*Seated Calf Raise*

30, 40, 50, 40, 30, 30kg x10

Some calf stretching and ankle mobility work to finish

Pretty good one today. First set of rows were a bit off, but shifting the grip in a bit and it sharpened up nicely. No hypers anymore as i can't really find anywhere to do them properly. DB rows were OK, but the benches don't allow you to get much stretch on the lats at the bottom of the movement, may change to seated cable rows next week instead.

Todays sightings at fitness first included a 150kg 2-inch squat by an asian dude who was strapped up from ankle to thigh on one leg with York supports, a black guy wearing Gucci sunglasses bopping around the gym, and the guys from Monday talking about who had the biggest arms and who was the most toned, of which they were all 10 stone Olympians :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Can you not do the DB rows stood up but leaning on something if the benches are too low eg the DB rack?

Have you decided where you are going to carry on being a laze about student yet? :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good idea Tan, i'll give that a whirl next week :thumb:

Well my first choice is UEA in Norwich, but as i said on t'other page the interview was a bit hit and miss. If i don't get that then it's down to Leeds or Manchester Met. If i get an offer from one of three i'll take it, but my preference is UEA > Manc > Leeds should i get more than one!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I thought it was Salford that did the physio stuff.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

They may well do Tan. The courses i'm looking at is an accelerated one for postgraduates to qualify as a Physio in 2 years rather than 3.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Traps/Biceps*

*Standing OHP*

50kgx7+1

50kgx6+2

50kgx5+2

*
Seated Laterals*

7.5kg x12

7.5kg x10

7.5kg x10

7.5kg x10

*Seated Smith Press*

40kgx8

35kgx8

30kgx8

*
DB Shrugs*

40kgx15

40kgx12

40kgx12

*Facepull/Rear Lateral Superset*

35kg x12/6kg x12

28kg x12/6kg x12

28kg x12/6kg x12

*EZ Bar Curls*

Excluding bar

27.5kgx12

25kgx10

25kgx10



*
Hammer Curl*

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

Good one to end the week on, OHP work was surprisingly good, lovely stuff.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

> When you were training on 5 days how did you find your recovery?
> 
> I'm finding myself rather bored at home already so was thinking about adding an extra day in to separate quads/hams.
> 
> ...


Ok cock gobbler... here's my few cents

Forget deads if you are hammering your hams twice a week via quad work and direct isolation work a few days later

Chest/biceps

Back/abs

off

Legs/calves

shoulders/triceps

effective 4 days split i used....

5 day splits are more arty farty as you have to figure out how well you recover yourself between the workouts as you tend to hit the same muscle group via an assisting (compound) or primary role (isolation).

I loved 5 days splits but they worked for me due to my own recouperation, for you...i dont know.

depends what your priority is because you wane by the end of the week so the weak area needs to be done pretty early on, 1st/2nd workout.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers pr**k, i was going to take the next step and put leg presses back in rather than hop in with deads again.

I guess it's personal choice whether to go 5 in a row or 3 on/1 off/2 on/1 off?

I'd guess on the basis that it drags on with the week this may be best?

Mon - Quads/Calves

Tues - Back

Weds - Chest/Tri

Thurs - Hams/Calves

Fri - Delts/Bi's

Essentially what i want to get out of training at the moment is sticking more meat on my thighs and calves in particular, reckon this is the best way to go about it or perhaps re-evaluate my 4 day-er?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Cheers pr**k, i was going to take the next step and put leg presses back in rather than hop in with deads again.
> 
> I guess it's personal choice whether to go 5 in a row or 3 on/1 off/2 on/1 off?
> 
> ...


5 days in a row will leave you pretty worn out - esp withoug assistance. Maybe do the same routine but with a restday mid week and the extra day on a saturday or...

Chest/biceps

Back/Ham's

off

shoulders/triceps

Legs/calves


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

quads/calves

chest/biceps

off

back/hams

shoulders/triceps

adequate rest between groups...rest day before hitting back/hams


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright there, I thought I'd come and see what your trainings like. Nice to see Mr Grumpy is not letting you forget him.

Any updated measurements? Calves growing?

The PG course sounds interesting, what did you do your first degree in.

EDIT: Where are the DL?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> quads/calves
> 
> chest/biceps
> 
> ...





CarbWhore said:


> 5 days in a row will leave you pretty worn out - esp withoug assistance. Maybe do the same routine but with a restday mid week and the extra day on a saturday or...
> 
> Chest/biceps
> 
> ...


Cheers chaps. I'm not quite sure how i'd reorganise it on a 4 day split, Back sessions generally leave me cained and i'm not sure if i could throw in hamstring work on top of that and do it well!



Gym Bunny said:


> Alright there, I thought I'd come and see what your trainings like. Nice to see Mr Grumpy is not letting you forget him.
> 
> Any updated measurements? Calves growing?
> 
> ...


Nice to have you in here GB 

Calves are still puny but i've seen a routine on another forum i frequent which i'm going to throw in twice a week for a while and see how i fare;

50 reps of Leg press, seated, and donkey calf raises with a 15-rep weight, using rest-pauses etc to get there.

I finished my undergraduate in Sport & Exercise Science two weeks ago, loved the course but the career options on offer didn't really appeal to me.

No deads because my back has been thrown out too many times in the last 12 months unfortunately. It was at its worst in the new year, when i had to drop all exercises that would stress the lower back. Having finally got it better and been able to squat/row etc with no pain, i'm keen to make sure i'm 100% ready to get back into them.

This week see's further progression to where i was as i'm going to throw in some leg pressing supersetted with extensions this afternoon.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

I think:

5 days with no creatine = bloody hard going/ not productive.

push pull legs or 4 day imho giving either chest, shoulders, or back there own day.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

That was going through my head actually, maybe i'm falling into the trap of compensating intensity for volume.

I quite like how my split is at the moment, i think i just need to play around with certain aspects to refresh it.

Creatine isn't an option for me either, last time i took it my acne went into overdrive, not nice.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

110kgx15

105kgx15

100kgx15

*Glute-Ham Raises*

Unassisted + Broom

BWx7+8

BWx4+8

BWx3+9

*Leg Press/Leg Extensions Superset*

140kgx15/ 30kgx10

160kgx15/ 30kgx10

*Single Standing Leg Curl*

40kgx10

37.5kgx10

35kgx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise *

*
*

*
*Something new combined with some instinctive stuff.

130kgx50 with rest pauses where necessary for a 10-15 count, 45 or so seconds rest, then into 90kg x12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2 with 10-15s rest again.

*Seated Calf Raise *

40kgx50 - RP's where necessary, 60 seconds rest, into 30kgx11, 9, 7, 4.

Finished off with some ankle mobility work.

Squats were absolutely brutal, took a good 20 minutes to do three sets. Felt physically sick after the second set, lovely stuff  . Few backy ones, but not sure how to rectify it really, just seems to happen when i reach this squatting weight.

Leg press work was fine on my back too which is a big plus; took a stance probably similar or just short of shoulder width and angled my feet outwards, allowed me to get nice and deep without my back coming off the pad.

GHR's were OK again, the pad isn't ideal so it leaves me performing the movement quite like IB described on page 2, needs addressing somehow. Calf stuff was fun in a sadistic way, will stick with 40 for the seated stuff next week as it got quite messy towards the end.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Why not do a 5 way split - day on day off - that should give you plenty of recovery time as it's a 10 day cycle.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> 50 reps of Leg press, seated, and donkey calf raises with a 15-rep weight, using rest-pauses etc to get there.


hmmmm i'm sure i've seen this before... :lol:

it will be good to see how you get on with it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

PMSL, i never knew you posted on here under that alias! Small world :lol:

Legs are slightly sore today, probably a 3/4 out of 10, as are calves, bit dissappointed really, i was hoping to be crippled  Will concentrate on getting more stretch out of them on thursday.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat Bench*

95kgx6+2

87.5kgx6+2

80kgx7+1

*Decline DB*

27.5kgx8

27.kgx10

27.5kgx10

*
Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx12

17.5kgx12

17.5kgx12

*
EZ Bar CGBP*

35kgx12

35kgx10

35kgx9

*Standing French Press*

*
*

*
*15kgx8

10kgx10

10kgx10

Plus whatever the bar weighs

*Pushdowns*

31kgx12

31kgx10

28.5kgx10

Earlier one today as i've got to nip to the hospital this afternoon with my old man.

Bench work was better this week in terms of the spotter, but not what i'd like still, why must they all be over-enthusiastic :confused1: . Will keep at 95 until i can get 8 unassisted, if it doesn't budge for a good few weeks i'll go back to 90 and rep out as necessary.

Dropped the lockout work as the smith machine is practically always in use, so i'll throw in some heavy tricep dips on friday's as well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you of all people should know the link between DOMS and numbs nuts thinking it = better results.

sit in the corner


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know i know...but you know how sh1t my ankle mobility is.

If i get DOMS i know i've been working the calves and not my achilles tendon


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

your calves are the achilles tendon... same size


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Now then fella...

What's a typical days eating consist of at the moment??

Will have a look through your routines later..

Quick glance on back..

Chins and lat pulldowns??

No seated rows??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Epic burn :crying:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Now then fella...
> 
> What's a typical days eating consist of at the moment??
> 
> ...


Hey Mick 

I left seated rows for a bit as they were going a bit stagnant the last time i did them as my back day was Chins/Pulldowns/BB Row/Tbar/Seated Row/Hypers :lol:

I'm debating changing out DB rows for seated rows for a while and see how it pans out just for some change, or i could do both?

At present, food intake is something like;

11am - 150g oats, banana, 3 scoops whey, 5 fish oil caps

2pm - 4 slices bread, 5 whole eggs, piece of fruit

Train - 3.30-5pm normally

PWO - 100g malto, 1.5 scoops whey, 1 scoop casein.

6.30-7pm - 350g potato, 15ml olive oil, some sort of meat, veg.

11pm - 300g cottage cheese

Still ticking over from exam mode, need it sorting ideally but not sure what to add where!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

starting at 11am to eat.. LOL

lazy students... 

Personally I would shift the olive oil from PPWO and add in some fats to the cottage cheese.

Need MORE veg / salad etc..

TBH not much food there at all IMO.

Don't see why you are doing chins and lat pulldowns.. stick with the chins.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just how things are at the moment, waiting to hear back on some jobs, then i might have to get up earlier! :lol:

May not seem a great deal admittedly, but my strength seems to be going up and my weight is steadily rising so something must be working!. I'll chuck in some more greens though for good measure.

I was reading something the other day mentioning that neutral grip chins are a good addition to wide-chins, any input on that? Would be doing them instead of LP's if so.

Appreciated as always Mickster :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> PMSL, i never knew you posted on here under that alias! Small world :lol:
> 
> Legs are slightly sore today, probably a 3/4 out of 10, as are calves, bit dissappointed really, i was hoping to be crippled  Will concentrate on getting more stretch out of them on thursday.


Yes... But don't tell anyone :whistling: its a secret 

Im suprised you have no DOMS, may just take a while to kick in :confused1: if not slow the reps down and pause at the top and bottom of the movent next time.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't get me wrong i've got some, but i've been doing high-rep calf work for some time now, so maybe i'm a little more conditioned to it.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> your calves are the achilles tendon... same size


Owwwwuch! Burn baby.

Ak come on, don't be shy post up your calf size. My curiosity is piqued now. :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Just how things are at the moment, waiting to hear back on some jobs, then i might have to get up earlier! :lol:
> 
> May not seem a great deal admittedly, but my strength seems to be going up and my weight is steadily rising so something must be working!. I'll chuck in some more greens though for good measure.
> 
> ...


You can fine turn things when you have mass to play with IMO.

Chins will help you acheive this.. if I were you I would focus more on these.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> You can fine turn things when you have mass to play with IMO.
> 
> Chins will help you acheive this.. if I were you I would focus more on these.


Ak....I can't even do 1 chin up. If I could I'd be hammering myself on them. Get on. Mick just gave you some awesome advice.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

GB..

I do try to steer him in the right direction...

Sadly.. he loses his way sometimes

Just needs a kick up the ass everyonce in a while to get him motivated


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Owwwwuch! Burn baby.
> 
> Ak come on, don't be shy post up your calf size. My curiosity is piqued now. :lol:


Promise not to laugh? They're just over 15" on the tape :laugh: I'm paying the price for being a skinny adolescent who swam rather than played running-based sports, and now i'm cursed :whistling:



mick_the_brick said:


> You can fine turn things when you have mass to play with IMO.
> 
> Chins will help you acheive this.. if I were you I would focus more on these.


Noted, will do more of these on thursday then Mickster :thumbup1:



Gym Bunny said:


> Ak....I can't even do 1 chin up. If I could I'd be hammering myself on them. Get on. Mick just gave you some awesome advice.


More chins it is then :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll show you my calves if you want, 18.5 inches and I only train them about once a year.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I'll show you my calves if you want, 18.5 inches and I only train them about once a year.


Now that's just cruel...almost as cruel as me telling him my are 16" from the cycling :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> GB..
> 
> I do try to steer him in the right direction...
> 
> ...


TBH motivation has never been an issue for me, getting in and hauling ass in the gym is fine, it's getting the food in that generally causes trouble. My appetite seems to be sh1t during the day (especially having to force down PPWO), but oddly seems to get better during the evening.

Any advice on that front, as in is it worth perhaps staggering my cals across the day?



dmcc said:


> I'll show you my calves if you want, 18.5 inches and I only train them about once a year.


pr**k :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Now that's just cruel...almost as cruel as me telling him my are 16" from the cycling :lol:


You know the rules of the internet, no pics no proof


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> You know the rules of the internet, no pics no proof


Will post on Friday when I take progress pics :tt2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I'll show you my calves if you want, 18.5 inches and I only train them about once a year.


Ya but you do weigh more than AK so your calves have had to adapt somewhat :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> TBH motivation has never been an issue for me, getting in and hauling ass in the gym is fine, it's getting the food in that generally causes trouble. My appetite seems to be sh1t during the day (especially having to force down PPWO), but oddly seems to get better during the evening.


stick to liquids ppwo if you cant stomach solid food - otherwise just cook stuff that tastes nice - Sergio Oliver(sp) used to have pizza and coke pwo - didnt do him any harm :whistling:

I find it easier during the week as all my food is made up - i think its more of a "cooking lazyness" than lack of appetite for me. Generally speaking if there is food to be eaten, ill eat it :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> TBH motivation has never been an issue for me, getting in and hauling ass in the gym is fine, it's getting the food in that generally causes trouble. My appetite seems to be sh1t during the day (especially having to force down PPWO), but oddly seems to get better during the evening.
> 
> Any advice on that front, as in is it worth perhaps staggering my cals across the day?


Well mate training is all good - but if you can't get the fuel in..

Then.. well you know 

Thought about getting out of the pit earlier?? LOL


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Well mate training is all good - but if you can't get the fuel in..
> 
> Then.. well you know
> 
> *Thought about getting out of the pit earlier?? LOL*


Hes a student, the world doesnt exist untill 11am, he probably doesnt even realise that the shops are open before then


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

He's in for a shock when he starts working....

PMSL


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Well mate training is all good - but if you can't get the fuel in..
> 
> Then.. well you know
> 
> Thought about getting out of the pit earlier?? LOL


Sorry, today was even worse, woke up at 8, dosed off until 11 :lol:



mick_the_brick said:


> He's in for a shock when he starts working....
> 
> PMSL


Mate honestly i would kill to get a job, as enjoyable as this lifestyle can be, it's not helping me get any money to put towards my Masters course. The employment situation is absolutely dire here at present.

Anyway - back to the diet issue. I think the main issue i have is that i'm eating what i feel are 'big' meals every 3 hours or so. How'd you think it'd pan out if i reduced the portion size and ate every 2 hours instead?

Essentially i'd set out a macro target for the day and reach the same cals as i would at present, but with more frequent feedings. May help with appetite issues. Thoughts?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Works better for me mate - grazing all day TBH..

Smaller feeds but more frequent..

Give it a try


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, got some housework to do today but i'll draw up a plan later on evaluate the next course of action :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

If you have the right attitude you will get a job regardless of qualifications IMO


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Being a student is no excuse for not getting up earlier. When I did my masters people would tell me I was so lucky to be a lazy student....Oh how lucky to work 60+ hours a week and spend most Friday and Saturday nights in the lab.

I vividly remember leaving the Uni several times at the same time everyone was chucked out the clubs.

If you're going to do a masters Alex you need to get into the habit of getting up early again.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Being a student is no excuse for not getting up earlier. When I did my masters people would tell me I was so lucky to be a lazy student....Oh how lucky to work 60+ hours a week and spend most Friday and Saturday nights in the lab.
> 
> I vividly remember leaving the Uni several times at the same time everyone was chucked out the clubs.
> 
> If you're going to do a masters Alex you need to get into the habit of getting up early again.


Believe me once i'm in the routine of getting up early i'm fine! It's just when i have nothing to get up for, i just tend to sleep more :laugh:

It's just when theres nothing my bodyclock goes funny, wake up between 9-11, go to bed about 12-1, no real routine to speak of!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*
*

*
Pronated Chins*

BWx10

BWx8

BWx6

*Barbell Row*

82.5kgx10

80kgx10

70kgx10

*Seated Cable Row*

63kgx10

56kgx11

56kgx11

*
Neutral Grip Chins*

BWx7

BWx6

BWx5

*Hammer Strength High-Row*

*
*

*
*FST set - 25kgx10x3, 22.5kgx10x3, 20kgx10x1

*
Leg Press Calf Raise*

130kgx50, 120kgx20, 80kgx30, 40kgx20. Rest pauses where necessary and slightly longer rests when dumping plates.

*Seated Calf Raise*

35kgx50, 30kgx20, 20kgx20, same protocol as above.

Threw in the neutral grip chins instead of pulldowns today at your (the reader  ) advice, on the basis that a bit of additional supination compared to pronated chins would allow the biceps a bit more work and help finish my lats off; probably about 12" or so between my palms.

Seated row was done with the lat pullldown bar to use a wide-ish grip, since BB rows i do just shorter than shoulder width.

Everything else was all good, calf work especially. More of stretch throughout and found a better stance width to use on the seated machine to get a longer negative portion.

Finished off with some ankle mobility work, did some bodyweight static holds for sh!ts and giggles and resembled bambi in about 5 seconds of starting them :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Traps/Biceps*

*Standing OHP*

52.5kgx6+2

50kgx6+2

45kgx6+3

Missed the lockout by a smidge on the last rep of set 1 & 3

*
Seated Laterals*

7.5kg x12

7.5kg x12

7.5kg x12

7.5kg x12

Up to 10kg next week

*Seated Smith Press*

35kgx12

30kgx12

30kgx10

*Narrow-Grip Dips*

BW+10kgx8

BW+7.5kgx8

BW+5kgx8

*
DB Shrugs*

Didn't do these as not enough time today

*Facepull/Rear Lateral Superset*

35kg x12/7kg x12

35kg x12/7kg x10

*EZ Bar Curls*

Excluding bar

30kgx12

30kgx10

25kgx10



*
Hammer Curl*

15kgx10

15kgx10

Enjoyed this session, OHP work is coming along nicely. Decided to go for slightly higher reps for the smith work hence the drop off from last week. Morning weight is also up a few lbs to 14 st 8/204 lbs now and condition is much better than last years, happy days :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice OHP! Are you doing strict militart press or push press?

Keep it up with the chins, and I remember someone saying you were good at them so start weighting them. Never rated shrugs.

A thought for the chins is to alternate the grip every set. So set one wide grip pronated, set 2 narrow grip supinated etc etc etc. Or do side to side pullups. They are mean.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

The first number is a strict press and thereon they're push presses. Quite enjoying doing the standing stuff now as it seems to actually be helping my shoulder flexibility a bit!

I was good at chins when i was young, 9-10 stone but since then the numbers have gone downhill  I could start weighting the first set, but it may lead to the remaining 2 to just nosedive, or i could wait until i can get 10/10/10 and then start throwing the weight on, decisions!

What're side to side pullups? They sound humbling :laugh:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats your PB's Ak? I think we are simular strength wise. Oh and funny journal.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi mate, PB's below;

Bench - 115kgx1 - March 2009

Squat - 140kgx1 - December 2008

Deadlift - 200kgx1 - April 2008.

Haven't tried anything since then; with previous shoulder niggles and back problems that have arisen after going for heavy singles any attempts are off the menu for the time being!

I'll probably do some single squats towards the end of the year and see where i'm at - i'd like to get 160+ ideally but it depends how my progression and injury status is until then!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Hi mate, PB's below;
> 
> Bench - 115kgx1 - March 2009
> 
> ...


Opps, your actually quite a bit stronger than me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i will bask in pride at those numbers i helped grriiiiiind out of you 

Hows your back mate? Are you crippled yet?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Opps, your actually quite a bit stronger than me.


Had a quick look in your journal, other than deads you won't be far behind by the looks of it, perhaps a few kgs here and there 



Incredible Bulk said:


> i will bask in pride at those numbers i helped grriiiiiind out of you
> 
> Hows your back mate? Are you crippled yet?


Thankfully not! It's probably at it's best it's been post-injury. Getting up in the morning it feels quite heavy for 5-10 minutes, but once i'm up and about its fine. Bit uncomfortable with the pump from squats on leg day, but i'll be finding a belt in the near future once i've got some money to help with that.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> What're side to side pullups? They sound humbling :laugh:







ENJOY! :devil2:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm, they look somewhat humbling to say the least!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

Fancied some heavier stuff today rather than 15's, so went for some 5's

112.5kgx5

120kgx5

125kgx5

125kgx5

120kgx5

100kgx10

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx15

BWx15

Gone back to just using the broom for all reps here, much better form as i can stretch out properly rather than just pivot the movement.

*Leg Press/Leg Extensions Superset*

150kgx15/ 35kgx10

160kgx15/ 30kgx10

*Seated Leg Curl*

FST - 65kgx10x3, 55kgx10x3

*Leg Press Calf Raise *

*
*

*
*140kgx15, 130kgx15, 90kgx15, 50kgx15 - Rest pauses as required

*Seated Calf Raise *

40kgx50, 30kgx15, 20kgx20

Ankle mobility stuff to finish.

Really good session, enjoyed the heavy squat work instead of 15's; probably could've got to 127.5 or 130 for 5 for the second set but wasn't sure how to play it out without a belt or decent spotter.

Leg press work was good too, nice and deep, felt good on the inner thighs, leg extensions were pretty much a case of rep, 2 breath pause, rep, etc, brutal :lol:

Think i'm much closer to the weight i should be using for Carbwhores calf routine, i got to about 15-17 reps for the 50's then had to rest for 5-10 counts thereafter, got 4-7 reps following each rest thereafter.

Going to change up the squat work for a while, been on 15's for a good 6 months now with back/hack variations. Will drop down to 10's for a while so next week i'll start out at 115 i think.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Think i'm much closer to the weight i should be using for Carbwhores calf routine, i got to about 15-17 reps for the 50's then had to rest for 5-10 counts thereafter, got 4-7 reps following each rest thereafter.


good session mate:beer: weight sounds about right.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

How you getting on mate??

Managing to get some food down yer neck..


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Getting there slowly but surely Mick 

Managed to put another meal in between PPWO (~6-7pm) and pre-bed meal (11pm) so bumps cals and macros up a bit. Out of bed before half 9 too now instead of 11, so progress is progress :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool mate - slowly we will get there..

You dropped the lat pulldowns BTW??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup - doing wide chins and neutral grip chins now instead, the latter seems to help get a little more out the lats with a little more input from the biceps.

Rather sore last friday


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Well there's a suprise LOL..

It pays to listen mate 

Cool - stick with them..

What you training today??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chest and Tri's at about 3ish today; Flat Bench, Decline DB, Crossovers, then some Close-Grip, Standing French Press and perhaps some FST pushdowns depending on how i am for time.

Debating playing around with grip widths on the flat bench, the last few weeks as i've got heavier it doesn't feel as much Chest as it does Delt & Tri - trying to progress the numbers as normal but perhaps i'm going too heavy. That said, getting the first 6 reps out at 95kg is fine, so i'm unsure if i should be dropping it down!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Chest and Tri's at about 3ish today; Flat Bench, Decline DB, Crossovers, then some Close-Grip, Standing French Press and perhaps some FST pushdowns depending on how i am for time.
> 
> Debating playing around with grip widths on the flat bench, the last few weeks as i've got heavier it doesn't feel as much Chest as it does Delt & Tri - trying to progress the numbers as normal but perhaps i'm going too heavy. That said, getting the first 6 reps out at 95kg is fine, so i'm unsure if i should be dropping it down!


Maybe Try dropping the flat bench for for flat dumbells? i find i get much more of a pec emphesis than with the BB :thumb:

well done for getting up at 9, whats the daytime TV routine? any jeremy kyle? :tongue:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good advice from AJ above...

I tend to switch around DB / BB every 6 weeks or so..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi! AK - are you still down south or back in Essex (IIRC)? If so, come and see us at the Hercules...

What's all this about numbers of meals and calories? Forget counting them: just eat enough protein and a little fat, and then determine over a week's workouts how much carbs you need for sufficient energy to lift intensely without geting porky.

You'll be surprised how quickly your bodyfat levels can change from day to day in response to controlling your carbs. When you get them right, you'll put on muscle but not flab, and won't have to eat heavy meals and cut later.

Eat some protein and a very little carbs (for sparing) just before bed, and don't have breakfast until you've been working or working out for an hour or so, or skip breakfast completely and do a shake before lunch. That way you'll stay lean but still grow.

(Let the flaming begin! :laugh: )

But anyway, don't forget that sipping pure carbonated water - not mineral water - will give you an appetite...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

PD - TBH I only have carbs before a workout PWO / PPWO..


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Hi! AK - are you still down south or back in Essex (IIRC)? If so, come and see us at the Hercules...
> 
> What's all this about numbers of meals and calories? Forget counting them: just eat enough protein and a little fat, and then determine over a week's workouts how much carbs you need for sufficient energy to lift intensely without geting porky.
> 
> ...


Hi PD, good to have you in here! Yeah i'm back Essex now, been plotting a Hercules trip once i have a job in place and i'll be down for a few sessions. Do you know Scott? (don't know his second name) Young trainer, rather big 

I definately struggle getting big, frequent meals down and really notice the bloat afterwards. As it stands i seem to be getting fairly linear weightgain with ~3-400g of carbs on training days, but perhaps this could be fine-tuned still.



mick_the_brick said:


> Good advice from AJ above...
> 
> I tend to switch around DB / BB every 6 weeks or so..


I've been tempted to do this, but theres a niggling thing in the back of my mind that switching to DB flat will see my BB bench drop quite substantially. Quite the 'use it or lose it' mentality - i know its all about getting the best chest stimulus but part of me wants to satisfy my ego too :confused1:



CarbWhore said:


> Maybe Try dropping the flat bench for for flat dumbells? i find i get much more of a pec emphesis than with the BB :thumb:
> 
> well done for getting up at 9, whats the daytime TV routine? any jeremy kyle? :tongue:


LOL, not much more than that really! Roll out of bed, cruise around the forums for a bit, get some food in me and do some housework


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Leave your ego in bed mate...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Hi PD, good to have you in here! Yeah i'm back Essex now, been plotting a Hercules trip once i have a job in place and i'll be down for a few sessions. Do you know Scott? (don't know his second name) Young trainer, rather big
> 
> I definately struggle getting big, frequent meals down and really notice the bloat afterwards. As it stands i seem to be getting fairly linear weightgain with ~3-400g of carbs on training days, but perhaps this could be fine-tuned still.
> 
> ...


Scott Horton, Hercules' owner? Young!? Well I call him "young Scott" :laugh: Certainly big though! Let us know when you're going to visit...

3-400 gms carbs total a day is only 1200 - 1600 calories which may be barely enough to power intense workouts for a big bloke. But as I said, don't count cals, just eat enough carbs for sufficient energy.

Dunno about you but a chicken breast or two and a little salad with mayo or dressing plus a slice of multi-grain bread, some juice and fruit isn't a big meal for me and several times a day (with variations) provides all that's needed. So I don't know why it's necessary to ram food down...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Scott Horton, Hercules' owner? Young!? Well I call him "young Scott" :laugh: Certainly big though! Let us know when you're going to visit...


He means a different scott - posts on here under the alias robzombie. hes a big 19/20 year old (iirc he's around 18 st atm lol)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/robzombie/


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> 3-400 gms carbs total a day is only 1200 - 1600 calories which may be barely enough to power intense workouts for a big bloke. But as I said, don't count cals, just eat enough carbs for sufficient energy.
> 
> Dunno about you but a chicken breast or two and a little salad with mayo or dressing plus a slice of multi-grain bread, some juice and fruit isn't a big meal for me and several times a day (with variations) provides all that's needed. So I don't know why it's necessary to ram food down...


You obviously don't remember me well then, i'm a twig :lol: I think half of my problem is variation, i eat very similar stuff day in day out because it's easy and it's little effort to cook it. Trying to get around this now i'm at home with more food available, going well so far 



mick_the_brick said:


> Leave your ego in bed mate...


Done, see below :thumb:



CarbWhore said:


> He means a different scott - posts on here under the alias robzombie. hes a big 19/20 year old (iirc he's around 18 st atm lol)
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/robzombie/


He's looking to do some junior shows next year, if he can get himself into condition he'll do really well i'd imagine.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat DB Bench*

35kgx10

35kgx10

35kgx10

*Decline DB*

32.5kgx8

32.5kgx8

32.5kgx8 (rest pause at 6)

*
Cable Crossovers*

21kgx12

17.5kgx12

17.5kgx12

*
CGBP*

60kgx9

60kgx8

55kgx6

*Standing French Press*

*
*

*
*Excluding the bar

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

10kgx10

Last set was done seated, much better, will do this again next week

*Pushdowns*

FST-7 this week - different machine to last weeks;

28kgx10x4 > 21kgx10x3 - 30 seconds rest between sets.

Changed up the flat benching as per Micks advice (again :laugh, chest felt a lot more worked this way, will be up to the 37.5's next week too.

Everything else all good today, enjoyable session


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> He means a different scott - posts on here under the alias robzombie. hes a big 19/20 year old (iirc he's around 18 st atm lol)
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/robzombie/


OK - yes - I think he messaged me once, but I haven't come across him at the Herc as far as I know - or he hasn't made himself known...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Heyup mate  I'll be popping in here more often, than on other forums. Glad to see all is going well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looks good mate... good to see you are keeping the foot on the gas rather than slip into old habits


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> Heyup mate  I'll be popping in here more often, than on other forums. Glad to see all is going well.


Good to hear man, started to prefer it over here to MT now, journal section on MT seems to have dried up a bit recently.



Incredible Bulk said:


> looks good mate... good to see you are keeping the foot on the gas rather than slip into old habits


Cheers schmoe, i just needed a kick in the right direction to get me going again 

Chest feels more sore all over this morning rather than just at the pec/delt tie in which seemed to be a common case with BB work, happy days :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> *Chest/Triceps*
> 
> *Flat DB Bench*
> 
> ...


Good lad..

Stick with it :beer:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Good to hear man, started to prefer it over here to MT now, journal section on MT seems to have dried up a bit recently.
> 
> Cheers schmoe, i just needed a kick in the right direction to get me going again
> 
> Chest feels more sore all over this morning rather than just at the pec/delt tie in which seemed to be a common case with BB work, happy days :thumb:


i dont really go on MT anymore :whistling: i prefer the banter over here. Also because my work computer is from the 1970's viewing the uber posh new ugm layout is v.difficult* - so i tend to spend most of my working day here :thumb:

*dont tell erekose or ill be subject to a pay cut.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like I'm in for more crisps..

when i squeal like a pig LOL


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Looks like I'm in for more crisps..
> 
> when i squeal like a pig LOL


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> i dont really go on MT anymore :whistling: i prefer the banter over here. Also because my work computer is from the 1970's viewing the uber posh new ugm layout is v.difficult* - so i tend to spend most of my working day here :thumb:
> 
> *dont tell erekose or ill be subject to a pay cut.


Definately agree, the banter on MT seems to have been curtailed spectacularly recently, some of the stuff the females post here doesn't go amiss either :whistling:



mick_the_brick said:


> Looks like I'm in for more crisps..
> 
> when i squeal like a pig LOL


Oink oink :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*
*

*
Pronated Chins*

BWx10

BWx8

BWx7

*Barbell Row*

85kgx10

80kgx10

80kgx10

*Seated Cable Row*

70kgx10

63kgx10

63kgx10

*
Neutral Grip Chins*

BWx8

BWx6 and a bit

BWx6

*Hammer Strength High-Row*

*
*

*
*FST set - 27.5kgx10x3, 25kgx10x2, 22.5kgx10x3

*
Leg Press Calf Raise*

140kgx50, 120kgx20, 100kgx20, 60kgx20

*Seated Calf Raise*

40kgx50, 30kgx20, 20kgx25

Good session, took a bit longer than usual because of the heat.

Chins were a lot better form this week, much less forward/backward jerkiness when i got stuck on both grip variations.

Seated/BB rows for the first set were a tad heavy to keep form perfectly tight, but will stick with these weights next week.

Seated calf work was first today, felt a lot more of a stretch and contraction in the calves, but less so on the leg press work as a result. Nice slow controlled reps throughout, the last set of leg press raises were a nightmare because the weight wasn't really enough to let my feet stretch out 

Interesting day of people watching too today, honourable mentions to;

A Kim Kardashian lookalike on the stepper in white trousers :thumb:

Personal trainer having his client do tricep kickbacks on an upside down wobble board :lol:

And last but not least, a woman doing shadow boxing and really going for it next to me when i was doing the calf work. Had to really try to not burst out laughing here, hilarious stuff :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

What you training today pal??

Been up before midday LOL..


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyway more important matters..

Pic of the day:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:drool:

oh my lord...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

PMSL...

I have a 'thing' for Jamie


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Think I do too. Those socks are rude


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely stuff Mick.

Though i will see your bet and raise you;





































Words do not describe


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll be back laters LOL..

You will wish you haven't started this though..

Nice back session BTW.

Chins working nicely by the sounds of it 

You getting your food down you pal?? Including the greens


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, throwing in more carbs around breakfast & training at the moment, more fruit and veg where i can.

Will have a weigh in tommorow/saturday and see what the scales are saying too 

Anyway, better go mow the lawn :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good lad..

Mow the lawn.. funnily enough if I leave ours long enough.. it does it it's self..

along with other things around the house


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

:w00t: :drool:

i raise you with some beach volleyball... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I see hand signals.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

mick holy ****ing **** i have to train soon i do not need to be nursing a semi on at this time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice back ses....... My god Jamie Eason!!! There's a reason she's on my phone as a screensaver!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers man, can't say i blame you 

Hopped on the scales post morning processes, up to 14 stone 11 or 207 lbs, which seemingly is 3 lbs on last week. Will monitor the changes next week; anything over 2lbs i'll throw in some cardio on my rest days.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

dont do that mate, youll end up spinning your wheels, 2lb is not amagic number and the science that suggests it is, is questionable


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You reckon? I'm packing some chub as it stands and what i don't want to do is end up blowing myself out the water with fat too quickly and have to cut again.

Ideally i'd like to put on maybe another stone steadily before i start thinking about leaning up. The carb bloat i can deal with, but unnecessary fat i'm aiming to avoid.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Biceps*

*Standing OHP*

55kgx5+3

50kgx6+2

50kgx5+3

*
Seated Laterals*

10kgx10

10kgx10

7.5kgx12

7.5kgx12

*Seated Smith Press*

37.5kgx12

35kgx8

30kgx12

Rest pauses where necessary

*Narrow-Grip Dips*

BW+12.5kgx8

BW+8.75kgx8

BW+8.75kgx8

*Facepull/Rear Lateral Superset*

38kg x12/7.5kg x12

35kg x12/7kg x12

*EZ Bar Curls*

Excluding bar

32.5kgx8

25kgx10

20kgx10



*
Hammer Curl*

15kgx10

15kgx10

Another productive session. OHP work was good but will stick with 55 for the first set next week to get 6 strict reps out.

No real progression with the bicep stuff this week, for some reason they just felt cained, probably after yesterdays back antics. Nothing to worry about regardless.

Had my degree classification confirmed too today, i now know i'll be graduating with a first :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

This journal needs more women pictures & less training :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, i had to sift back a good 4 pages or so to find last weeks session!

Have a training related picture. Rene Campbell from the South coast show this year on the right, great look.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> You reckon? I'm packing some chub as it stands and what i don't want to do is end up blowing myself out the water with fat too quickly and have to cut again.
> 
> Ideally i'd like to put on maybe another stone steadily before i start thinking about leaning up. The carb bloat i can deal with, but unnecessary fat i'm aiming to avoid.


yep just hold your eating where it is.

the food will add muscle, then youll level off in terms of weight gain and your body comp will improve a touch. then re-assess imo.

you know aswell as i do a true gain of one stone of lbm is going to take a massive energy intake. :beer:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well if IB can step on stage, the least i can do is post up some pics of my own :lol:

Top left = March 2006, probably around 165 lbs. Top right = August 2007, ~175lbs if memory serves correct. Bottom left = August 2008, ~180lbs. Bottom right = Today, ~207 lbs.

August 07 to 08 was a poor year for progress - i overbulked too quickly and effectively panicked myself into a long cut and pretty much ended up spinning my wheels for 12 months.










March 06, August 08, Today in these;










Same dates as the first pic for this one;










And this










Overall i'm fairly happy with where i've come from in the last 12 months; though in all honesty the majority of these gains were made since November when i started training with a certain slavedriver :whistling:

Arms and delts to me seem to have responded best, whilst my traps have struggled a bit with no deadlifts. I've probably added more fat than necessary, but at the end of the day i've made some progress with strength and size so quite honestly that nullifies any condition worries i have.

Be gentle please :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Certain slavedriver! :lol: I wonder who that could be.

Nice gains. Impressed you've been busy on the training front in my forum absence and I like the heavier but lower rep squats. Keep at it.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Wow you have made some pretty great gains since the first picture.

Back and shoulders have made big changes!

Keep it up (=


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice solid progress there mate


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Getting there mate..

How's tricks with you today??

Enjoyed talking with you yesterday BTW


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

All good thanks Mick, managed to keep my eating on track yesterday which is a big plus, over the weekend it seems to slide because i've got no structure, pain in the ****.

Legs today, going to go with 10's for Squats this week as i'm still waiting on my belt to come through, then i'll go back to 15's as they seem to become more strenuous on my legs when i can remove the work placed on the core from the equation.

I do fancy something ball-busting today though, so i think i'll do a leg press/extension superset dropset :lol:

Zac enjoy his walk yesterday?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate - still getting those greens down you??

10 reps ?? 20 reps you are wanting mate - ask Aaron about the stretch marks he got on his quads after trying them 

He did mate.. also I did.. got stopped a few times by some MILFS commenting on how I should be proud that I have a beautiful little lad.. and not enough dads take them walks etc..

Putty in my hands PMSL


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, you stud :lol:

Greens are going down nicely now, just throwing in some toms/olives etc where i can.

I may give them a bash then....with 100kg i can rep it pretty tight and i'd imagine thats where my 20 rep max would lie at the moment (based on 110 for 15 which i did 2 weeks ago). I feel like i need something to get the growth going again, they broke 24" maybe a month or two ago but seem to have not really shifted since then.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Putty in my hands PMSL


Can i borrow him? (and does he come with a self changing nappy?) :lol:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

great progress, keep up the good work.

When are you hoping to hear back from your university choices. I have an interview soon to go back to uni.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

phosphor said:


> great progress, keep up the good work.
> 
> When are you hoping to hear back from your university choices. I have an interview soon to go back to uni.


Cheers mate  I heard back from UEA and i'm 2nd on their reserve list. I gave a **** interview and i'm well aware of this, but now i just have to hope that 2 people will drop out or choose other courses in time for me to find a place to live there!

I should be hearing back from Leeds Met this week, although Manchester don't process their applications until the end of August, so that one could be quite a wait.



Gym Bunny said:


> Certain slavedriver! :lol: I wonder who that could be.
> 
> Nice gains. Impressed you've been busy on the training front in my forum absence and I like the heavier but lower rep squats. Keep at it.


Cheers GB - when theres nothing to do during the day the only thing left is training 



VXR-Lovely said:


> Wow you have made some pretty great gains since the first picture.
> 
> Back and shoulders have made big changes!
> 
> Keep it up (=


Thanks VXR - i seem to be a natural puller despite having gangly long arms, deadlift was always my best lift when my lower back allowed me to!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> Can i borrow him? (and does he come with a self changing nappy?) :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Definately not a self changing nappy mate..

Stinks as well now he is eating proper food :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Thanks VXR - i seem to be a natural puller!


muahahahaha... :rolleye:

Good progress in the pics BTW :beer:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Definately not a self changing nappy mate..
> 
> Stinks as well now he is eating proper food :thumb:


do you leave that part to the missus then? 

Mr Brick to Mrs Brick: "i'll feed him man food, you do his nappy and other baby stuff...." :thumb:

i found a good bib for him when i borrow him BTW:-


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I need that bib for myself sometimes.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nah I don't mind doing it TBH mate...

If I tried that one she would cut my nuts off whilst I slept

Nothing like the smell of ****e to wake you up PMSL..

Nice bib


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

Up with the reps again today, way up...

100kgx20

100kgx20

95kgx20

*Standing Hamstring Curls*

42.5kgx10

40kgx10

35kgx10

*Leg Press/Leg Extensions Superset*

No rest between exercises, maximum of 30 seconds rest between sets. Extensions were done unilaterally.

170kgx12/30kgx10

160kgx10/25kgx10

120kgx10/25kgx10

*Nordics*

BWx12

BWx12

BWx12

*Leg Press Calf Raise/**Seated Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*Rest pauses of 10-15 count for leg press, 20 seconds for seated raise. 30 seconds maximum between exercises to adjust plates etc.

140kgx53/40kgx54

120kgx20/30kgx20

20kgx30/90kgx30

And ankle mobility work to finish.

Definately one of the most mentally demanding sessions i've had in a long time. First set of squats...hard work, second set, harder still.

Third set, wanted to stop at 10, but i thought of IB's legs and carried on :lol: Ended up doing 1-2 reps, 4-6 breaths, next 1-2, etc. They weren't pretty reps, but they were reps nonetheless. Lower back was horrendously pumped.

Leg press/extension work was good as well, lower back pump was still smarting a bit, but by the end of it my quads were absolutely full of blood to the point they didn't really want to bend without collapsing 

Hamstring work wasn't as intense, but next week i'll go back to FST seated curls. Wanted to do the leg press stuff after squatting but the extension machine was in use.

Changed up the calf work a bit to mirror what Carbwhores doing, so it works as a superset and drop set now as theres nowhere i can realistically do donkey raises.

As IB says (and he should pop his head in here, the pr**k!) i am goo boy


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Glad to see sitting on ass all day has been leaving you with plenty in reserve for a kick ass workout!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Some nice squatting there mate, things seem to be moving along at a nice rate with you.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Glad to see sitting on ass all day has been leaving you with plenty in reserve for a kick ass workout!


Believe me my quads are feeling it today, lovely stuff 



RACK said:


> Some nice squatting there mate, things seem to be moving along at a nice rate with you.


Getting there slowly but surely! Should have my belt through in the next day or two so i'm hoping to be able to crack on nicely with tight form all the way through


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat DB Bench*

37.5kgx10 - PB

37.5kgx10

37.5kgx8

*Decline DB*

35kgx10

35kgx10

35kgx8

*
Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx15

17.5kgx12

17.5kgx10 - dropset to 12.5kgx10

*
CGBP*

60kgx10

55kgx10

55kgx10

*Seated French Press*

*
*

*
*Excluding the bar

17.5kgx10

15kgx10

15kgx10

*Pushdowns*

FST-7 - 31kgx10x2 - 28kgx10 - 24kgx10x5

Triceps pumped to fck after that, dead to the world.

Another top chest session :thumb: DB pressing will be up to 40's next week - the only thing of note is that my shoulder problem seems to be lurking in the background a bit. Since i can't really anchor my shoulders in place as is possible with BB benching i'll have to keep an eye on this.

Got my lifting belt through this morning too, tried it on and got stuck on, unbelievably stiff :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The belt will take a few weeks to bed in mate.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers RACK - thought so, tried it on and squatting down in it, it's going to be an uncomfortable experience for a while!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*
*

*
Pronated Chins*

BW+5kgx8

BW+7.5kgx7

BW+2.5kgx7

*Barbell Row*

80kgx10

80kgx10

80kgx10

*Seated Cable Row*

70kgx10 - plus two of the dinky little plates, maybe 3-5kg extra?

70kgx10

63kgx12

*
Neutral Grip Chins*

BWx6

BWx5.5

BWx5.5

*Hammer Strength High-Row*

*
*

*
*FST set - 30kgx10x2, 27.5kgx10x1, 25kgx10x4

*
Leg Press Calf Raise*

150kgx60, 130kgx25, 90kgx30

*Seated Calf Raise*

45kgx50, 35kgx30, 25kgx30

Pretty good session today. Decided to throw some weight on the chins rather than just get the same old reps week in week out. For better or worse it meant the neutral grip ones bombed out a bit. Will work at 7.5 to start with next week, any less than 8 reps and i'll drop it down.

BB rows down 5kg on the first set too, lower back has been feeling rough today from a sleepless night. Everything else all good, back was nicely pumped throughout :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How do you find the FST training mate?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice.. nice and nice..

Good to see you putting some effort in 

More chins would be good (reps wise) or another set of them..

BTW very easy to do at the beginning of a back session..

try moving them to the end 

How's the eating going??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> How do you find the FST training mate?


I quite enjoy it as a finisher set at the moment. In the past i've done it for leg extensions and leg curls (absolute murder!!), machine shoulder press, cable crossovers and tri pushdowns.

With the high row i did yesterday it's quite good for getting a good contraction and squeeze but by the end of it i was cursing quite a lot because my grip was in pieces :lol:

Well worth a try if you fancy something new, may take a week or two to get the weight right but the pump alone is enough reason to do it 



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice.. nice and nice..
> 
> Good to see you putting some effort in
> 
> ...


Hey Mick. Do you reckon 4 sets of wide and 2 sets of neutral grip instead then? The only reason the reps dropped is because i thought some weighted ones for a change would be better than just doing the same week in week out reps. Not sure they'd be as good at the end though? I'd probably end up bombing out on them spectacularly :lol:

Eatings going well, carbs still bumped up around training in particular and PPWO's at a time which allows me to throw another meal in before pre-bed. All gravy baby :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Biceps*

*Standing OHP*

55kgx6+2

55kgx5+2

50kgx6+2

*
Seated Laterals*

10kgx12

10kgx10

7.5kgx12

7.5kgx12

*Seated Smith Press*

40kgx12

35kgx12

35kgx8

Rest pauses where necessary

*Narrow-Grip Dips*

BW+11.75kgx8

BW+11.75kgx8

*Facepull/Rear Lateral Superset*

38kg x12/7.5kg x12

35kg x12/7kg x12

*Seated DB Curls*

15kgx10

15kgx10

15kgx10



*
Cable Curl*

Tried this out, but all the bars were sh1t so ended up just doing a triple drop, nothing worth noting. Will find something else to do next week.

Nice one today. Standing OHP work was a lot better and stable for the push presses, up to 57.5 next week.

Just one day off before next weeks training, graduating on friday next week so need to push everything forward a day to fit it all in before then.

Sunday the day of rest, is it ****, it's the day of legs :ban:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

your weights are increasing nicely after just a month :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers man! I'm glad i've not stalled since changing back to Shítness First, things are going surprisingly well all around


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

120kgx10

125kgx10

120kgx10

*Leg Press*

*
*

*
*150kgx20

160kgx20

*Seated Leg Curl*

*
*

*
*FST-7

65kgx10x2, 60kgx10x2, 55kgx10x3

*
Leg Extensions *

FST-7

45kgx10x4, 40kgx10x3

*Nordics*

BWx12

BWx12

BWx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*150kgx50

*Seated Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*45kgx50

Sleeping problems still prevalent, haven't had a proper nights sleep since Tuesday night i think, and as such couldn't motivate myself to do 20's.

Squats were breaking in my shiny new belt today - felt perhaps overly snug on the hole i was using, but was far too lose on the next hole up, so more snug it was. Absolute joy to squat in, nice and tight at the bottom as required; buckle digging in a bit but soon used to it. Given that i've gained 5 good reps on each set from what i did a fortnight ago i'm happy with the confidence and extra boost it's given me. 127.5 to start with next week.

Higher leg press work i much preferred to high rep squat work, i'll probably continue like this for a while and see how it pans out.

FST work was fun as per usual, and calf work a bit shorter as i was running out of time today.

Weight up another pound this week, only 2 more and i'll have hit 15 stone for the first time :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow get you.....nice improvement on the weights and congrats on the muscle gain too :thumb:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

What are Nordics?

J


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

How you finding the 20 setters mate PMSL


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> How you finding the 20 setters mate PMSL


 :surrender: i really hope you mean 20 reppers...

some good gains mate - well done! :beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Correctomundo mate..

Up at 4.30 with jnr. (he is teething at the moment) *zzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Correctomundo mate..
> 
> Up at 4.30 with jnr. (he is teething at the moment) *zzzzzzzzzz*


blimey mate - hope you managed to get some sleep at the weekend! :beer:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's some leg workout AK, how are the doms?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> blimey mate - hope you managed to get some sleep at the weekend! :beer:


Yes mate - slept most of yesterday :laugh:

Workign away the next 2 nights.. so plenty of sleep to be had then :cool2:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Wow get you.....nice improvement on the weights and congrats on the muscle gain too :thumb:


Thankyou miss, it's all going swimmingly at the moment :beer:



Joshua said:


> What are Nordics?
> 
> J


Hey J - Glute-ham raises with a broom handle or small bar to support you when you lean out. This vid of Paul George shows how i'm doing them - fast forward to 2:15;








mick_the_brick said:


> How you finding the 20 setters mate PMSL


For the leg press i actually really enjoyed them Mick. I'm not limited by my ankle mobility (or immobility for a more accurate phrase  ) and i can use a much closer stance. For now i'm gonna continue with heavier squats and 20 rep leg work as they 'feel' a lot more quads 



CarbWhore said:


> :surrender: i really hope you mean 20 reppers...
> 
> some good gains mate - well done! :beer:


Cheers mate :thumb: Any update on your comp aspirations this year? Looking at going to the Hercules show with Scott and co i think this year.



RACK said:


> That's some leg workout AK, how are the doms?


Not actually that bad! Calves unsurprisngly are fine but i was expecting that, a bit in my quads, my hams feel nuked all the way from the knee to the top of the origin, love it


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Cheers mate :thumb: Any update on your comp aspirations this year? Looking at going to the Hercules show with Scott and co i think this year.


yep looking at doing the classic class at the Mr Herc this summer - prep starts in roughly 3 weeks :crying:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool, i'll be down to heckle you then! 

You talking to anyone about a prep or going at it by yourself?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat DB Bench*

40kgx8

37.5kgx8

37.5kgx8

*Incline DB*

32.5kgx8

27.5kgx8

27.5kgx8

*
Cable Crossovers*

21kgx10

21kgx10

17.5kgx10 - dropset to 12.5kgx10

*
CGBP*

60kgx8

60kgx8

55kgx8

*Seated French Press*

*
*

*
*Excluding the bar

17.5kgx10

17.5kgx10

15kgx10

*Pushdowns*

FST-7 - 31kgx10x3 - 28kgx10 - 24kgx10x3

Finished up with some rotator cuff work.

Little switcharound with Incline and Decline this week because my shoulders been a bit here and there. Felt like i couldn't engage my chest as much but it felt better on my shoulder so thats a plus. Will keep an eye on it for the next week or two and see if i can factor decline back in if it clears up.

Flat work was good though, popping PB's like pringles at the moment


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one fella, I better get my benching hat on and try and put some extra kg's on to keep up with ya!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

very impressed mate, your keeping the foot on the gas!

your training has come along so much...not bad for a fck 'tard


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I tend to do general rotator cuff





 at the start of my workout and have to say that I've had considerably fewer shoulder niggles since.

Liking your workouts ATM.  Taking over the role of slave driver yourself? :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

nice mate.. very nice..

Keep on it


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> Nice one fella, I better get my benching hat on and try and put some extra kg's on to keep up with ya!!


LOL, don't worry man without doing BB my lockout has probably gone to pot again  I may well end up back on BB stuff if my shoulder doesn't clear up, hoping it does though as DB work feels a lot better on my chest.



Incredible Bulk said:


> very impressed mate, your keeping the foot on the gas!
> 
> your training has come along so much...not bad for a fck 'tard


What can i say, i learnt from king tard himself :thumb: God knows where i'd be without you though, probably still hovering around 180lbs with a gaunt face and even stickier pins :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> I tend to do general rotator cuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very much so  I can't imagine going back to just going through the motions like my old sessions seem to be, always looking to push the envelope however i can. If i can keep some sort of linear progression on my squats then my 180kgx1 target IMO could be very achieveable by the end of 2009.

I was going to ask you about rotator cuff stuff after seeing your extensive warm up in your journal - i'm a bit sceptical about doing them first though - it's almost like pre-exhausting the most delicate muscles, if you see what i mean?



mick_the_brick said:


> nice mate.. very nice..
> 
> Keep on it


When i've got you biting at my heels every few days i feel bad if i'm nto making progress Mickster, much appreciated as always


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I do see what you mean. I do mine with baby 1.25kg discs, it's more to warm up the whole shoulder area and getting blood flowing so that you are much less lightly to damage anything when you lift heavy.

When I first started doing them my weights did drop slightly, but as I do have an old shoulder injury I'd rather have lower weights and healthy shoulders than dislocate them or whatever numptylike thing I'm prone to. :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

AK I also do my RC work prior to the main workout - I started off with a 2kg DB and now use a 5kg plate. Like GB said, it gets the shoulder nice and toasty.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah thats fair enough, i'll throw this in tommorow before my back session and see how it feels. Cheers chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Back done yet??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just done it now Bricky, here we go


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*
*

*
Pronated Chins*

BW+7.5kgx8

BW+7.5kgx8

BW+5kgx6

BWx7 and a bit

*Barbell Row*

85kgx10

85kgx8

80kgx10

*Seated Cable Row*

73kgx10

70kgx10

63kgx10

*
Neutral Grip Chins*

BWx7

BWx6

*Hammer Strength High-Row*

*
*

*
*FST set - 30kgx10x3, 27.5kgx10x2, 25kgx10x2

*
Leg Press Calf Raise*

150kgx50, 140kgx25, 120kgx30, 80kgx25

*Seated Calf Raise*

45kgx20 - dropped to 40 since reps were getting crap, 40x30, 30x30, 20x30

Top session today. Added in one extra set of wide chins to keep mistress mick happy, and dropped one on the neutral grip chins.

Rows were strong on both exercises, calf work was painful as per usual, lovely stuff all round! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I think IB was just holding you back mate x


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LMFAO, i know what you mean Tan, i should be Mr Solent, not him!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice BB row mate, do you use over or under-hand grip for these?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey RACKster - i go overhand with straps but not really a wide grip - probably a little less than shoulder width, bent over quite a lot to get a good stretch in my back with a little bit of leg drive to get it going and keep the stress away from my lower back.

I've tried underhand grips in the past, but the temptation is to go much heavier meaning the angle i'm rowing at decreases as i get more upright, and then theres the small risk of tearing a bicep or two


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I find the exact opposite, with over-hand I go more upright. Just goes to show what suits one doesn't suit another.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Biceps*

*Hang Clean & Press*

50kgx6

50kgx6

50kgx6

*
Seated Laterals*

Tried out Tan's boulder busters today

10kgx10 - dropset 5kgx20 - 3 sets

Ow ow ow burn ache pain.

*Seated Smith Press*

40kgx10

40kgx8

35kgx10

Rest pauses where necessary

*Narrow-Grip Dips*

BW+12.5kgx8

BW+12.5kgx8

*Facepull/Rear Lateral Superset*

42kg x10/8kg x12

35kg x12/8kg x12

*Seated DB Curls*

17.5kgx10

17.5kgx10

15kgx10



*
FST Seated Preacher Curl*

*
*

17.5kgx10x3, 15kgx10x4

And that was that.

Hang clean and press shamelessly stolen from Aarons journal  Became apparent quite quick i can clean a lot more from the hang position but pressing it well would be a pain.

DB laterals absolutely killed, great fun to do, everything else all in order today.

Training done for the weekend, off down to Pompey tommorow until sunday for graduation & grad ball, should be fun :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Look's like a good session mate, was the pain from tan's routine as bad as it looked like it would be??

Oh and enjoy the ball


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Put it this way, i had to stop after 10 on the dropset for a rest pause because the burn was fcuking unbearable :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Love that feeling!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice one pal - did you move the chins from your first exercise?? on back day??

You big pu$$y


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thief!!!! 

Its a great exercise as you can clean a good amount but pressing it is another matter!

Plus holding onto the bar for the duration of the set gives the traps some good TUT.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kept them the same Mick! I guess given the choice between shifting more weight with good form to moving them further along and getting less reps out with no added weight i prefer the former!

I'm going to to try rack deads in the smith next week, so perhaps something like;

BB Row

Rack Deads

Chins

Seated Row

High Row

Thoughts?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Kept them the same Mick! I guess given the choice between shifting more weight with good form to moving them further along and getting less reps out with no added weight i prefer the former!
> 
> I'm going to to try rack deads in the smith next week, so perhaps something like;
> 
> ...


Looks better now


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right you are sir, i don't expect to get anywhere near my normal numbers for chins then


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Chins are easy at the beginning mate..

You will find it better following the above.

Doesn't matter how many you get as long as you progress each week.. form above all else with chins


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fair one Mick 

All done now and off back to Pompey, have a good weekend readers :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Chins are easy at the beginning mate..
> 
> You will find it better following the above.
> 
> Doesn't matter how many you get as long as you progress each week.. form above all else with chins


Hmmm. Mick, for a bottom half heavy girl who is too damn weak to chin her own body weight, other than losing weight, which I am, how would you recommend progressing.

Horizontal rows? The assisted chin machine? My problem, other than my booty, is the fact I have pants lat engagement and try and arm everything. I am working on that too.

Sorry for the hijack AK.

Hangclean and press is a great exercise and I too can hangclean a damn site more than I can press. Great exercise for traps and forearms too the hangclean.

I find a split stance helps hugely in ensuring the press goes up, greater stability, also you need to committee 100% to the exercise or it won't go up!

Really liking the way you are pushing yourself:rockon:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Guten Morgan GB (Pirate girl) 

Use the assisted chin machine.. until you can pull up your own weight.

Remember to concentrate on form..

I reckon you will get much more from this in terms of development rather than horizontal rows etc..

BTW from what I have seen there are no issues with your booty.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Guten Morgan GB (Pirate girl)
> 
> Use the assisted chin machine.. until you can pull up your own weight.
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen Herr Brick!

Thanks will keep doing that and really focus on form and engaging my stupid lats.

The booty is alright but if I want to compete without making a total tit of myself it need a lot of work. :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Guten Morgen Herr Brick!
> 
> Thanks will keep doing that and really focus on form and engaging my stupid lats.
> 
> The booty is alright but if I want to compete without making a total tit of myself it need a lot of work. :lol:


NP - I've fired you a PM BTW

Work and time is all that is needed


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Better resurrect this thing then!

Graduation weekend was good, let loose for a few days and had a good laugh with my uni mates, got a special mention for getting a first class with honours too from the dean  Although walking across the stage to shake the vice chancellors hand was fcuking scary :lol:

Got home on sunday afternoon and our router was dead, only just got back online this evening - monday and tuesdays workouts to follow shortly.

Back has been a bit jippy recently, not sure whether its from sleeping on a sofa over the weekend or something else, but hoping it clears up sharpish.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

130kgx5 - PB

130kgx5

130kgx5

130kgx5

*Leg Press/Leg Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*170kgx12/25kgx10

170kgx10/25kgx10

*Seated Leg Curl*

*
*

*
*Scarb-6 - 15 seconds between sets

65kgx8x3, 60kgx8x3

*Nordics*

BWx12

BWx10

BWx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*150kgx50, 130kgx30

*Seated Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*40kgx50, 30x35

Very average one this - heart really wasn't in it after a weekend full of crap food, alcohol and bugger all sleep. Lower back didn't really feel up to 10's, so stuck with 5's - belt is breaking in quite nicely now though.

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat DB Bench*

40kgx8

40kgx7

35kgx8

*Decline DB*

35kgx8

35kgx8

32.5kgx8

*
Cable Crossovers*

FST-7 - 30 seconds between sets

15kgx10x4, 12.5kgx10x3

*
CGBP*

60kgx8

60kgx8

55kgx8

*Seated French Press*

*
*

*
*Excluding the bar

17.5kgx10

17.5kgx10

15kgx10

*Pushdowns*

FST-7 - 31kgx10x2 - 28kgx10x3 - 24kgx10x2

Much better session than Monday's. Warming shoulders up for a bit longer now using a 1.25kg disc in each hand and it seems to be paying dividends, no shoulder pangs during this session - felt a lot more worked with the decline work than incline last week. Not too sure if i'll continue doing FST-7 for the crossovers, i seem to get a better feeling out of doing them heavier.

Motivation and stuff is all back now having been back home for a few days - now that everythings out of the way i'm looking for graduate employment, joy of joys :rockon:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

First off, congratulations on graduating!

Secondly congratulations on the squat PB. Tis harder for the taller amongst us to do them as you have so far to travel unlike us knee-high to a grasshopper lot.

Thirdly, I thought about your question. No I don't think doing rack deads on a smith machine is a good idea. Lack of range of motion will put serious pressure on the lower back and as the whole point of doing rack deads is to lift some heavy weight this ain't a good ida.

Extremely good news on the lack of shoulder pangs. As you get used to the warm up you'll really learn how to engage the shoulder muscles. My shoulders are looking pretty good these days.

Re the FST7s when you say you're not getting a great feeling, do you mean pump? Or growth or what?

Good luck with the job hunting. :rockon:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers GB :thumb:

I figured i can give them a whirl today and see how it pans out, the worst that happens is it doesn't feel good and i can't do them. If the reebok steppers are big & strong enough i may well be able to engineer something, but i'm unsure.

The crossovers for FST didn't really feel as good in terms of how stressed they felt on the chest - i generally find with 10 heavy reps i can get a much better contraction and maintain tight form, whereas the FST stuff let form drift a bit, and meant there was a lot more contractions felt elsewhere!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

aw... so the day has finally come WORK..

PMSL 

Nice progress mate - still getting the food down yer neck??

Everything else cool??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, at the moment mick ill take whatever i can just to get some money in the bank, it's getting to the point where paying for whey is going to be getting hard.

Food intake dropped over the weekend but it's pretty much back to normal now. Everything else is all good


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*Barbell Row*

90kgx8

90kgx8

80kgx10

*Seated Cable Row*

77kgx10

70kgx10

70kgx10

*
Hammer Strength High-Row*

*
*

*
*40kgx10

35kgx10

35kgx10



*
Chins*

BWx6

BWx5

BWx5

*Smith Rack Pulls*

90kgx10

90kgx10

90kgx8

*
Leg Press Calf Raise*

160kgx50, 140kgx25, 120kgx30, 80kgx20

*Seated Calf Raise*

40kgx50, 35x25, 20x30

Solid session, the change of exercise order was a good move. BB rows felt very strong, as did the seated row work. Back niggle seemed to alleviate as the session went on, very nice.

The Rack pull work felt quite good in the sense that all the strain felt around my back rather than in my legs. The stoppers were at funny heights, so i was going down about 2 inches below my knee and coming back to lockout - any lower and i started to feel some iffyness in my lower back.

I noticed that if i tried to lock my legs the bar drifted away from my body and felt the strain in my lower back, whilst if i flexed my knees as the bar went down, there wasn't really any problems that i was aware of. I'll see how it feels in the morning, if theres no qualms then i'll continue with this.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're a braver man than me, doing rack pulls in the smith. Anything in the smith, really...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know what you mean D - thats why im trying to be very cautious!. I want a better back but not at the expense of slipping a disc or something similar.

At present pulling conventionally from the floor isn't an option, i've had sumo stance suggested to me by Iaink on muscletalk and it may be worth exploring, the extra trunk flexion i need to get to the floor is where the pain is when setting up for a conventional DL, so sumo pulling may be possible!

It's a real bugger we don't have a rack but what can you expect at fitness first.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a rack at my FF... Admittedly not a proper one though. If you're doing the rack pulls fairly light could you not fashion something out of some aerobics steps?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was debating that as well actually. Our squat rack has some bars coming outwards presumably to save people if they need to dump the weight at the bottom of a squat - which sits about an inch below my arms if they're just hanging down.

The only worries i've got about sticking an aerobics step in is whether it'll hold the weight and if i can actually get it high enough!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Those aerobics steps are tougher than you think. There was this Russian dude at a FF I used to use now and again who pulled 180 off a step, one under each side of the bar.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah i didn't think about doing it that way! I was going to stand on it in the rack and do it that way :lol:

I'll investigate tommorow and see if they've got more than 1 about :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Woke up this morning, back feeling no worse than normal when getting out of bed, but the rack pulls seemed to have nuked my hams instead of my back!

Will give sumo pulling or pulling from the aerobic steps next week a go and see if that changes anything.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice session mate - pleased with you happy with the changearound.

You find the chins harder??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Too right Mick, i got to the last rep or two of each set and got stuck where my elbows were parallel, took a lot to get through that part :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate - we'll give you 6 / 8 weeks on that routine then spice it up a little more LOL

Any luck on the job front??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothing yet, flicking through the local paper when it comes through and applying for what i can and checking the job centre website daily, naff all available.

Hopefully have a handful of applications in by the end of the day, if nothing else it'll give me something to do!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Biceps*

*Hang Clean & Press*

52.5kgx6

52.5kgx6

50kgx6

*
Seated Laterals*

10kgx12

10kgx12

10kgx10

10kgx10

*Machine Press*

40kgx12

37.5kgx10

35kgx12

Smith was being used so used this instead

*Narrow-Grip Dips*

BW+13.75kgx8

BW+13.75kgx8

*Facepull/Rear Lateral Superset*

42kg x10/8kg x12

38kg x12/8kg x12

*Seated DB Curls*

17.5kgx10

17.5kgx10

15kgx10



*
FST Seated Preacher Curl*

*
*

17.5kgx10x2, 17.5kgx8, 15kgx8, 10kgx8x2

Pretty good one today, clean and press was better than last week - forearms were a little pumped after doing them. Bicep work was OK, same as last week for the seated curls but the preacher curls bombed out bigtime, not sure why.

In other news, i've had my place at UEA confirmed next year for Physiotherapy - i'm over the ****ing moon as i was looking at other avenues of work and nothing else really ticked the boxes.

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not surprised you are over the moon! that is absoultely awesome. I can hangclean 50kg and was about to make a rude remark, then realised, bugger that you are, you are continuing to press it after. Me likey! :rockon:

Think you should start weighting the chins and stay away from smith rack pulls.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers miss! I'm really looking forward to it now, i may well start doing some reading around it now because i've got time to - being an intense course from the start ill need to be on the ball at all times.

I think smith pulls will be going in the bin, next week i'm going to see if we've got some steps to pull from, if that doesn't work then i'll try some sumos. Not as much back work as conventional stance, but it may help with my pitiful pins


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Think that's a very good idea AK. Sumo deads you will want to drop the weight a bit while you sort out the technique.

Have you ever done front squats? Those'll hammer the quads and core, plus improve your flexibility.

If you have a weak back it's great, as there is no pressure on the back from the bar, you stay more upright and my back for one got stronger.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Heh, the weight on the bar won't be much either way as i've not pulled from the floor in probably ~10 months now, thats how on and off these problems have been! :laugh:

I did front squats for about 6-8 weeks around December time i think when my back was on its way to the worst it's been (i literally couldn't back squat without pain so used this as an alternative), was a dream on my lower back to start with. Got up to 95 for 10 if memory serves correct, by which time i had to stop them because i was getting horrendous headaches for the rest of the session. Exertional hypertension doesn't quite cover it!

I may go back to them in the future, but at the moment my aspirations are solely focused on chalking off 4 plates for at least a single before 2010


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Heh, the weight on the bar won't be much either way as i've not pulled from the floor in probably ~10 months now, thats how on and off these problems have been! :laugh:
> 
> I may go back to them in the future, but at the moment my aspirations are solely focused on chalking off 4 plates for at least a single before 2010


Woah! Didn't realise how much of a problem you've been having. Good goals and I guess the important thing is to really concentrate on getting that back strong.

Have you ever done romanian deadlifts? Did wonders for my back and my regular DL went up as a result?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not sure really if its a muscular weakness but may be a structural problem - i've got a doctors appointment for something unrelated on monday so i'll be having a word then and hope i get some advice that doesn't include "stop training".

I don't think i've done RDL's before, but in terms of how much hip flexion (i.e bending forward) i can get seems rather random. I can get into my normal position for bent rowing, but any further than that and it starts to overtax my back!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Few changes to todays session. Along with my ever ****ed back, i had a nasty fall on some concrete yesterday and my shins are both swollen up, so anything involving putting weight on my shins or knees and contact with them was off the menu.

*
Legs*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

130kgx10 - PB

125kgx10

120kgx10

*Sumo Deadlift*

*
*

*
*80kgx6

80kgx6

80kgx6

*Single-Leg Press*

*
*

*
*Right leg then left leg

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

*Seated Leg Curl*

*
*

*
*70kgx12

75kgx10

70kgx10

*
Single Leg Extensions *

30kgx12 - Too heavy, no pause at the top

25kgx12 - Much better

25kgx12

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*120kgx10x10 - 15 to 30 seconds rest between sets.

Finished off with some gluteal bridges supersettedi with planks.

Bit of a hot and cold session. The squats were OK - the good reps were fine, but the bad reps i could feel the strain in the exact place my back is problematic in even with a belt on, so it put a downer on the PB. If my hips came up too soon, the strain transferred straight to my lower back.

Leg press was done single legged to prevent my hips coming off the pad, as i think this may be the root cause of all my problems, by steadying the other leg on the floor it gave me a much more stable base. Also bloody hard to do 

Was doing to do RDL's today and see how they felt, but the issues with my shins at present means it's a no go, i'm also unsure how my back would fare up to them. Will probably do Sumo's again on thursday to try and fine-tune the form and see how they feel after a full back session.

Training in general, particularly lower body, is going to be as functional as possible now to see if a posterior chain weakness is the underlying cause of this problem, meaning;


More hamstring/glute/lower back work where possible

Cardio on off days to keep mobile

Daily foam rolling

Core work at the end of each session


I'm avoiding painkillers & NSAID's where possible as they'll just slow down the healing process and will try one more squat session next week and try to tighten up the form. If i'm still getting issues then i'll have to re-evaluate whether i can legitimately continue to squat or not whilst this problem sorts itself.

I forgot how ****ing depressing back injuries are :crying:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Have a bash at staggered leg press. Master leg in normal neutral position and 'slave leg' lower down so there is about a 70/30 weight distribution split. ROM shorter than ;normal press but fck me it's a cracker for quads. Swap legs over - set done. Just remember to alternate starting leg and the 1st leg always feels fine but then when it becomes the slave things get a wee bit harder for the 2nd leg. Highly recommend and am pretty sure Mr Llewellin has a video on his website should my explaination be pants :0)


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers miss Tan, appreciated as always


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

No worries Poppet!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just found the vid on James' site - is the idea of the slave leg specifically only to have the ball of the foot on the sled?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

That's what I do!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations on the squat PB! Not to be sniffed at. The exercise Tan suggests looks interesting, never done it but now am itching too and reps will be given when I am recharged.

Re not being sure about the RDLs. Have you ever done GoodMornings? I'm sure I used to alternate the 2 and and that worked wonders. Nothing wrong with keeping the weight very light and absolutely nailing the form.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Very briefly, but i sacrificed weight for form, no wonder i'm injured all the time :ban:

Next week i'm going to have a little change to the routine to give a bit more focus to my posterior chain;

Monday - Lower Back, Hams, Glutes, Calves

Tuesday - Chest/Delts/Tri's

Weds - Off

Thurs - Quads/Calves/Abs

Fri - Back & Bi's

Just need to figure out how i'm going to play out mondays session if hip flexion/extension continues to be an issue!

Also GB - any idea on ice/heat therapy? Reading around on the interweb it seems a bit ambiguous. I was planning on something like;

Pre-WO - Heat application via spray/gel

PWO - Shower & Ice for 30 mins on/off

Sound right?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You're right the stuff on the internet is very ambiguous and it'd kinda hard to say, particularly because different types of treatment tend to work better for different body parts. I know IB has some knowledge about this sort of thing.

For me, with tendon issues, getting the heat on is the way forward, likewise with bruising it seems to help. Personally I tend more on trauma, then once that has helped with swelling and so on, *moist* heat seems to help well for things like bruise dissipation.

PWO what I would tend to do would be to have contrast showers, so hot, then cold and repeat. As hot/cold as you can stand it. But that's more for DOMS protection.

You have a chronic problem, so moist heat, e.g. hot wet/damp towel, before training to stimulate blood flow, increase the elasticity of joint connective tissues, plus o course it can help relax tight muscles or muscle spasms, then ice afterwards. Remember not to leave the ice on for too long as that basically backfires, so 30mins is a max. What kind of icing would you be doing? Frozen veggies wrapped in a towel (my favourite!) or something a touch more sophisticated.

With Mondays session I'd do a whole series of BW warm up exercises, so full ATG squats (no weight) to warm up the muscles and get the ROM sorted alternate sets of this with BW lunges and split squats.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

To throw in my 2p - my osteopath told me off for using Deap Heat as it doesn't go deep enough. Get a wheat bag from Superdrug (about £3) and use that instead, or a warm damp towel as suggested (though I find they loose heat too quickly). 10 mins on, 10 off, 10 on. Same with the ice. I use one of those blue ice blocks from a coolbag.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

alright you miserable mono-toned cock gobbler, whats new? 

well done on the uni placement with UEA

read some parts and i see parts of you moaning and in need of heat/ice packs? whats up, you crocked your back again?

well done on the squats, 140kg for 1RM before xmas, now hitting 130kg for 10...get you.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> alright you miserable mono-toned cock gobbler, whats new?
> 
> well done on the uni placement with UEA
> 
> ...


Cheers pr**k  It's basically a mess again, except this time i've got no hack squat to use, will have to get creative for a few weeks! Hopefully 10 days off from squats until next thursday as per new routine will allow it to crack on and heal.

Hoping i've caught it sooner than the last episode so it comes back quicker, but who knows....



dmcc said:


> To throw in my 2p - my osteopath told me off for using Deap Heat as it doesn't go deep enough. Get a wheat bag from Superdrug (about £3) and use that instead, or a warm damp towel as suggested (though I find they loose heat too quickly). 10 mins on, 10 off, 10 on. Same with the ice. I use one of those blue ice blocks from a coolbag.


Cheers D - i've got a heating/cooling pack but at present it's in the freezer for post training! Will look into the wheat bag though 



Gym Bunny said:


> With Mondays session I'd do a whole series of BW warm up exercises, so full ATG squats (no weight) to warm up the muscles and get the ROM sorted alternate sets of this with BW lunges and split squats.


Sounds like a plan. For lower back/ham/glutes i was looking at something along the lines of;

Sumo DL

RDL

Glute-Ham Raises

Leg Curl

Hypers

then for Quads/Calves

Split Squat (until i can go back to both legs)

Single leg press

Lunges

Extensions

Usual calf work

Typical, i start to get somewhere, then end up back on the treatment table :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> To throw in my 2p - my osteopath told me off for using Deap Heat as it doesn't go deep enough. Get a wheat bag from Superdrug (about £3) and use that instead, or a warm damp towel as suggested (though I find they loose heat too quickly). 10 mins on, 10 off, 10 on. Same with the ice. I use one of those blue ice blocks from a coolbag.


Oh this is such a good point! Reps when I am recharged Darren.

Deep heat exists for one purpose only. For it to remain adhered to your hands, despite thoroughly washing them, so that when you try and remove a contact lens it feels like you just put raw chilli in your eye. Avoid like the plague.

YOu can also get those microwavable pillows, they work very well.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Like the look of that split. Put GHR right at the end/before calf work (I don't do calf work so no idea where it should actually go) or perhaps alternate with hypers for maximum not being able to walk out the gym


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good plan actually, i'm confined to having to use a broom to support me so right at the end is probably a better idea! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat DB Bench*

40kgx10 - PB

40kgx7

37.5kgx8

*Decline DB*

37.5kgx7

32.5kgx8

32.5kgx8

*
Cable Crossovers*

21kgx12

21kgx10

17.5kgx12

*
** CGBP*

60kgx8

60kgx8

50kgx10

*Seated French Press*

*
*

*
*Excluding the bar

20kgx10

20kgx8

15kgx10

*Pushdowns*

FST-7 - 38kgx1 (misread the weight!), 31kgx1, 28kgx1, 24kgx2, 21kgx2

Finished up with a bit of core work.

Good session today, pressing work is steadily getting better, shoulder generally OK throughout. Declines were a bit of a bugger getting into position with my back but worked out alright in the end. Back felt a lot more supple and mobile than earlier today which is nice too.

Bought a hot/cold compress pack today to ice/heat my back where i can. Currently got an ice pack on and sporting a rather numb backside  Will be doing 20 mins on/off twice post-shower after weights/cardio now.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Start with your calves! :0)


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Start with calves?

ARE YOU CRAZY?



I have thought about it in the past, but doing it pre-quads seems dangerous! I have trouble standing still after doing calves at the end of a workout, let alone squatting or deadlifting after doing them :lol:

Or am i just being a nancyboy? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You are being a nancyboy. Also how is the 20mins on/off thing going? I tend to do 10mins on/off as more than that seems to do more harm than good...but this could just be me and my coldblooded weirdness


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Start with calves?
> 
> ARE YOU CRAZY?
> 
> ...


Yep you are being a total nance!!!! Mr G always starts with his calves and his calves are fecking awsome. It makes total sense, they are nice and fresh and you can give it your all instead of just faffing through them coz your fcked after doing your quads/hams. They are notoriously hard to build so to try to build them when you are already fcked just doesn't make sense to me. Try it....it may just work!!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll do 'em before hams and buns then on mondays, and after quads on thursdays, just to prove i ain't no nance


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Still a nance!!!! But we love you anyway x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Still a nance!!!! But we love you anyway x


This AK, is called tough love. Having seen the pics of Mr Gs calves I think you should follow Tan's advice. :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

A compelling argument indeed!

Back is feeling a bit better day by day, will be doing some low intensity cardio with some on/off heating beforehand, hoping i'll be able to do some BB rowing tommorow.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And with this I conclude my case my learned friend!!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not that way inclined, but :001_tt2: :w00t:

Anyway - stage one of flexibility and mobility bonanza complete!

30 minutes treadmill, followed by 2 rounds of;

Single quad stretch

Single hamstring stretch

Standing & Seated Hip adductor stretch

Sitting glute stretch

Medial glute stretch, not sure what its called. Sitting down, one leg straight, the other heel up on the opposite thigh, reach for straight leg's toe and lean to the side of the bent leg.

Hip flexor stretch* (only really felt these on one side though?)

Split squats*

Calf stretch

Ankle mobility - 10 reps straight forward/left/right for each leg

Horizontal leg swings

Forward leg swings

Lateral squats**

*When putting my right foot forward there was a lot of discomfort bordering on pain in my left foot around the big toe area. Same when putting my left foot forward, but a lot more tolerable when balancing on my right foot though! Balance with my left foot back on these exercises subsequently was appalling :laugh:

**Seemed to have more flexibility in my left adductor when stretching it than my right, subsequently made it harder to keep my chest upright and forward whilst getting a stretch.

Worked up more of a sweat doing the mobility work than the cardio :lol: Will throw in the dynamic work pre-lower body sessions and do the above at the end of the session too, may tinker with the weights volume because the above took nearly half an hour to do!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

What are lateral squats? :huh:

Tan! OMG! Now there is a man who would look smoking HAWT in a kilt! :drool:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Basically this but stretching one leg immediately after the other without bouncing;










You should check out some of Tans wedding pics on her facebook if you're a friend, few shots of PG in a kilt there :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And he shall be wearing it again next week!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> And he shall be wearing it again next week!!!!!


That statement is useless....I expect pics to follow! :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tis the law! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*Barbell Row*

90kgx10

90kgx8

80kgx10

*Sumo Deadlifts*

*
*

*
*80kgx5

90kgx5

90kgx5

*Seated Cable Row*

77kgx10

77kgx10

70kgx10



*
Chins*

BWx7

BWx6

BWx5

*Hypers*

BWx10

BWx10

BWx10

*
Leg Press Calf Raise*

160kgx50, 150kgx25, 130kgx25, 90kgx30

*Seated Calf Raise*

40kgx50, 35x30, 30x30

Finished up with static stretches for quads/hams/calves/adductors/medial glutes, leg swings and ankle work.

Todays session was an interesting one. Last night after i'd finished icing my back following my cardio, my back became very very stiff and increasingly painful. It kept me up half the night as i couldn't sleep on one side properly and every time i shifted about it seemed to 'pinch' whatever the problem is, definately the most painful nights sleep i've had so far.

So after a crap nights sleep, i hobbled out of bed and onto my laptop, did my usual browsing, got out of my chair, expecting to wince as i got up. Yet as i did, there was no pain. Somehow, between getting out of bed and getting out of my chair to go shower, my pain dissappeared. I've not a clue whats happened, maybe it's shifted something around, unknotted a muscle or whatever, but the pain has decreased by a good 50%.

Anyway back to the training - BB rows were good, first set wasn't as bent over as i would've liked but i was being cautious, no back qualms here.

Still learning the technique with sumos so no heroics on the weight. Concentrating on getting down enough, and pushing up and out with my knees and squeezing my glutes to thrust my hips forward. Next step is to make sure my chest is puffed out, will address that on monday. The only sour note was i occasionally hit my knee with some force on the way down, now given my garden mishap on sunday this was absolute agony :cursing:

Enough waffling for now, all i'm hoping for now is that my back doesn't gimp itself again later this evening, may throw some heat on it later on as it doesn't feel like it needs icing.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Biceps*

*Hang Clean & Press*

50kgx6

50kgx6

50kgx6

*
Seated Laterals*

12.5kgx10

10kgx10

10kgx10

10kgx10

*Smith Press*

40kgx12

40kgx12

*Facepull/Rear Lateral Superset*

42kg x10/10kg x10

35kg x12/10kg x10

*Seated DB Curls*

20kgx10

15kgx10

15kgx10



*
DB Preacher Curl*

*
*

12.5kgx12

12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

Finished up with some static stretches and ankle mobility stuff.

Average session today, didn't really fancy it for some reason so just going through the motions. Looking forward to getting going on next weeks new split, hams are sore as hell today from sumos alone yesterday, god knows how they'll feel after doing them next week :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, hope all is well. I'll be around a bit more in the next week or so and will have a proper catch up


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice hangcleans. Bit worrying to read the problems you had with your back after icing it. Perhaps shorter on/off sessions. Or maybe even alternating hot/cold.

I shall ponder more. Good to hear the problem subsided after a hot shower. In fact, maybe contrast showers are the way forward.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> Hi mate, hope all is well. I'll be around a bit more in the next week or so and will have a proper catch up


Hey mate - other than resurfacing of some back jip it's all going good :thumbup1:



Gym Bunny said:


> Nice hangcleans. Bit worrying to read the problems you had with your back after icing it. Perhaps shorter on/off sessions. Or maybe even alternating hot/cold.
> 
> I shall ponder more. Good to hear the problem subsided after a hot shower. In fact, maybe contrast showers are the way forward.


Yeah it was a bit odd, haven't iced it since and it seems to have calmed down a bit, who knows why ice flared it up really!

Just done 30 minutes cardio again and a handful of stretches to finish, all good; will probably throw some heat on my back later on this evening to keep it supple.

Hams, glutes, calves and Abs tommorow, sumo deadlifting for the third time this week :laugh: Hopefully be able to get some RDL's done too.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

:rockon: You really have lit the fire haven't you! Good stuff.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> :rockon: You really have lit the fire haven't you! Good stuff.


The only way to do things is full-speed ahead, maybe thats why i'm nursing an injury :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

90kgx5

95kgx5

95kgx5

*Romanian Deadlift*

70kgx8

75kgx8

75kgx8

*Cable Pullthroughs*

17.5kgx12

21kgx12

21kgx12

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

75kgx10

70kgx10

*Hyperextensions*

BWx10

BWx10

BWx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

160kgx50

150kgx25

130kgx30

*Seated Calf Raise*

45kgx25 - drop to 40kgx20, 30kgx50

Finished up with 3 circuits of 10 lying leg raises, 10 ab crunches, 30s plank, gluteal bridges and supermans - bit adhoc but got a half decent pump in my abs :thumb:

Pretty good session today. Sumo deads felt OK, little bit of discomfort towards the end with my back but nothing major. RDL's didn't have as great a range of motion as i'd hoped, managed to get below my knee and a little bit before my back said no, so i maintained that.

Pullthroughs were quite good, didn't feel it in my hamstrings as much as i'd hoped (though my lower back blew up like a balloon!) so i threw in some ham curls too.

Have to see how the DOMS feel tommorow to see if i've hit my hams properly


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Delts*

*
*

*
Flat DB Bench*

40kgx8

35kgx10

35kgx8

*Incline Smith*

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

*
Cable Crossovers*

15kgx15

15kgx15

12.5kgx15

* Standing Barbell Press*

*
*

*
*40kgx8

40kgx8

*Cable Laterals*

5kgx10

5kgx10

Awful, awful session. Went into the gym in a great, positive mood, buoyed by the fact that my back has been on the up the last few days. Pick up the 40's and something goes in my back, same pain that plagued me in last weeks legs session, great.

From there on it went from bad to worse, strength all over the shop, shoulder pain throughout pressing exercises, everything that i could've done without. So yet more training changes needed; going back to BB benching as it's far better on my shoulders than DB's, incline over decline work for a while, and praying that my i've not set my recovery back to square one.

Contrast shower and back icing to come, happy days :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

D it's as if your posts are magic, its cleared up a fair bit in the last 48 hours :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*
*

*
FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*45kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*FST-7 Leg Press*

*
*

120kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*35kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*DB Lunges*

*
*15kgx~10 per leg

15kgx~10 per leg

15kgx~10 per leg

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*160kgx50, 140kgx30, 120kgx30

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*40kgx50, 30kgx50

Finished up with some planks and ab work.

Slight change in approach to quad training today - keeping the spinal loading to a minimum for a few weeks to let whatevers straining in my lower back heal up before i ease into stuff again.

If theres a way to describe the above session, drenched in sweat just about covers it. I was dripping from head to toe throughout. Couldn't face 10 second rests for the leg press, so i'll decrease the rest period by 5 seconds per set next week and see where that puts me. Second set of leg extensions i couldn't even feel my quads contracting, filled to the brim with blood 

Lunges were absolutely murderous, weight far from impressive but it was more to get the feel of them, my balance was atrocious :lol: Was doing something between static and walking lunges - right leg out, lunge, bring left leg in line with right leg, left leg them forward, etc.

Not quite sure how this rates on the intensity scale, it's definately different to doing heavy volume training but we'll have to see what the DOMS say tommorow morning :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better AK!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Glad you're feeling better AK!


Cheers mate, it's feeling a damn lot better today too, funny how it can go from absolute agony on monday to 70% better over the course of a week :thumb:

*Back*

*Barbell Row*

92.5kgx8

90kgx8

80kgx8>60kgx8

*Seated Cable Row*

77kgx10

70kgx10

63kgx10>49kgx10



*
Chins*

BWx8

BWx7

BWx7

*One-Arm Long Bar Row*

*
*

*
*20kgx10

20kgx10

20kgx10

*Facepulls*

*
*

*
*28kgx15

28kgx12

21kgx15

Good session today, everything in order as it should be. Chins before Seated row this week, hence a bit more of a change in those numbers. Not much else to say


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

90kgx5

95kgx5

95kgx5

*Romanian Deadlift*

Felt a twinge and a pull in my back warming up for these, so left them out rather than work through it and end up immobilised.

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

BWx10

*Cable Pullthroughs*

21kgx12

21kgx12

24.5kgx12

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

75kgx12

75kgx10

*Hyperextensions*

BWx12

BWx12

BWx12

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

210kgx12

210kgx12

210kgx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

60kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

Few changes here and there today. Sumo's were really good, by the last set they were smooth, snappy and everything seems to be coming together from setting the hips nice and low, to driving the knees out and squeezing the glutes through the lockout.

Not too worried about the issue with RDL's, it feels a tad iffy but nowhere near as bad as last weeks episode, hopefully be able to do them next week but not rushing into anything.

Dropped the high rep calf work to once a week now, was intending on doing standing raises instead of leg press raises today as i'm finding it hard to hit the gastroc properly - legs seem to bend slightly on the leg press making it harder.

All in all a pretty good one


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, looks like a really good session. How's things going?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pretty good thanks mate - other than my glass back going out at every opportunity i can't complain, though i would like to be squatting :laugh:

Still on the hunt for a job, getting a bit of a pain now as i've signed on until i can find something!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Try not coming all the way up on your Roms. This will keep the tension focused on the glutes and hams and off your back....about a 45deg angle from standing straight and really concentrate on pulling through with your hams and glutes. When doing thiese for glams I never use a full ROM. I'll try to find a yooootooooob lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like a plan! Still unsure if i'll try them next week as i'm beginning to find the common theme of my back throwing itself out in whatever manner is flexing at the hip (i.e bending down for RDL's or picking up DB's for benching etc), **** knows how to get around that in the majority of cases!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ass out...back straight! It's all t8ts n ass mate!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll see if my glass back is up to em next week then!

Speaking of t8ts, got any good training freshener-uppers for chest training? Mines going a bit stale but was looking to through in some super/giant set stuff on my last set, something like;

Flat BB

Incline Smiff

Finisher exercise - maybe something like dips/flies/seated press?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Delts*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

90kgx8

90kgx8

85kgx8

*Incline Smith*

55kgx8

55kgx8

50kgx8

*
Superset Dips/Flyes*

BWx8/15kgx8

BWx8/15kgx8

BWx8/15kgx7

* Seated Smith Press*

*
*

*
*30kgx8

30kgx8

*Single DB Laterals*

8kgx10

8kgx10

7kgx10

*Seated Alternate DB Curls*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx10

17.5kgx10

*Seated DB Preacher*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx12

12.5kgx10

Top session compared to last weeks 

Switched back to BB benching for my shoulders sake and moved my grip inwards a bit to see how it fared on my chest - originally my index fingers were on the outer rings, today i moved my little fingers onto them. Didn't get as much stretch across the pec as normal, but the contractions felt a lot better and my shoulders far more stable. Happy to go back in on a solid 90 for 2 sets.

Dips/Flyes superset was murder, whilst the shoulder work was OK, nothing heroic but my delts were nuked from the other pressing work!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

All I'm doing at the mo is decline BB press 4/5 sets, incline DB press 3/4 sets and then single arm cable crosses. Stripped it right down and it does feel like it's working. Not going to failure or forced reps due to there still being a bloody niggle in the pec right on the sternum. Can't work out what I've done but had to alter training. Dips and a total no no and heavy flies are out. Take a peek at the youtoob vids of Paulk to see if there are any ideas there that you fancy!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Arf your pec is still acting up? I know your pain (in a roundabout way), having to alter training so i can't squat has put a downer on things but needs must and all that.

One day i'll get back to squatting properly and consistently, but until then it's FST for quads and sumo deads aplenty :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It's not even that painful....just 'not right' and I don't want it to get worse!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well mine is when its bad  Again it's fine at this point in the week, but having been to adventurous too soon in recent weeks something just 'goes' and sets it back to square one. TBH i'm surprised how quickly it goes from hobbling around and being a nightmare to get out of bed in the morning to reaching pain free mobility!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*
*

*
FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*50kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*FST-7 Leg Press*

*
*

120kgx10x7 - *10* seconds between sets, happy now IB? **** 

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*20kgx10x4, 17.5kgx10x3 - 30 seconds between sets (Different machine to the first lot as they felt a bit odd on my knees)

*DB Lunges*

*
*

20kgx8-10 per leg

20kgx8-10 per leg

20kgx8-10 per leg

*Standing BB Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*130kgx12

130kgx12

130kgx12

130kgx12 > Dropset 100kgx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*40kgx100 - 30 second rests where needed.

Murderous session :laugh: Leg extension stuff didn't seem as bad as last week but the leg pressing had me blowing out my ****.

Lunges were far and away the hardest part of the session though, last set was mega wobbly and had to reset myself a few times. Progressed to proper walking ones too, which made it even harder! Unfortunately i had a few clueless ****s get in my way and wonder why i was staring at them a bit like this :cursing:

All good fun though :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Think I'll try something like this tomorrow....am on me jack jones too for quads. PP has to do her back which for her takes priority....although thre will be no walking lunges lol...not twice in one week ;0)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

10 seconds? Mentalist.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey tail gunner, try moving the ring finger onto the barbell rings....

index finger is too close i find, pinky is too wide, ring finger is just right

try it goldilocks


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

What do you mean PROGRESSED to proper walking ones.....they should all be porper walking ones hahahahaha. Will let you off though after all the FST stuff ;0) x


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

dmcc said:


> 10 seconds? Mentalist.


I was goaded into it by someone last week, can you guess who? :whistling:



Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey tail gunner, try moving the ring finger onto the barbell rings....
> 
> index finger is too close i find, pinky is too wide, ring finger is just right
> 
> try it goldilocks


That confused the hell out of me, surely index is the widest and pinky is the shortest?  Will give it a go next week though with the ring finger :thumbup1:



ElfinTan said:


> What do you mean PROGRESSED to proper walking ones.....they should all be porper walking ones hahahahaha. Will let you off though after all the FST stuff ;0) x


Well last week was the first week i did walking lunges so i was putting my left leg out, lunging, right foot in line with left foot, right foot forward etc, the fluid movement would probably have left me on my **** :lol: Just need to make sure i'm getting a nice long lunge for each rep now!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

errrr yes your right, got confuzzled.... i stick to ring finger still 

*slopes off before other people notice my blonde moment*


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You're legs have gotta be sore from that workout mate


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Only a little bit actually Rackster! Glutes are equally sore though. DOMS seem to hit me harder if i'm doing heavy squats or hack squats, but i can't do the former for now and the latter i don't have access to, gutted really :laugh:

The pump was immense though, i had to take about 5 minutes between the second lot of extensions and lunges because any time i tried to flex my knees i thought i'd keel over LOL


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ass doms from walking lunges....tis why I put them in on ham & glute day and not quads day.....really find they batter my gluticles!!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

They batter em good and proper but they seem to finish my quads off quite nicely too, no harm in hitting the buns twice a week


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Looking good :thumbup1:


Missed this one, cheers RS


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Tri's*

*Barbell Row*

80kgx12

80kgx12

80kg10

*Seated Cable Row*

80kgx8 - Too heavy

70kgx10

70kgx10



*
Chins*

BWx8

BWx7

BWx6

*
Makeshift T-Bar Row*

*
*

*
*Barbell in the corner with a seated row hammer attachment;

35kgx12

40kgx10

40kgx10

*CGBP*

*
*

*
*60kgx12

60kgx12

60kgx12

*Seated French Press/Dips Superset*

*
*

*
*20kgx10/BWx5

15kgx10/BWx5

*Facepulls*

*
*

*
*28kgx12

28kgx12

28kgx12

Dead.

Took a leaf out of Incredible Knob's book today and dropped the weight to really concentrate on rowing through the elbows and keeping nice and tight, seemed to work as my back pumped up nicely :thumb:

Everything else all good, still trying to find a happy medium where i can fit arms/delts in without making a session drag on too bad, may play about with this again this week.

Other than that, looking forward to a weekend of R'n'R, feeling toasted after this week of training and my legs have been getting progressively sorer as the day goes on!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Aaron you ARE blond so why change the habit of 28 years? :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

100kgx5

105kgx5

105kgx5

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx15

BWx12

*Cable Pullthroughs*

24.5kgx12

28kgx12

28kgx12

*Standing Hamstring Curls*

40kgx12

40kgx10

*Good Mornings*

40kgx10

45kgx10

45kgx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

160kgx50 > 150kgx20 > 120kgx30

*Seated Calf Raise*

40kgx50

30kgx30

Cracking session today. First time i've pulled 2 plates from the floor in a long, long time, AND there were no back issues whatsoever today. GOOD TIMES :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Did a bit of an extended warm-up and threw in some very light pullthroughs before sumo's to get the blood flowing and it seemed to work a treat. Getting set and lifting is becoming much more consistent, so hopefully i can start ramping up the intensity with these.

GM's were really good - quite a wide stance but it allowed me to get a nice deep stretch on my hamstrings without my hip screaming out, good times 

Hopefully things are on the up now, i'll see how it feels over the next week to 10 days and putting squats back in may be a possibility :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How do you rate good mornings AK? I've never tried them as they look scary!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I quite liked them - my back is a bit tender this morning but it's not as bad as last tuesday so thats a plus 

I'm planning on keeping them light with higher reps just to keep the form tight as there were a few iffy reps yesterday, but generally if you can find a nice stance width you can get nice and deep to get a good hamstring stretch, if i can do them with my crappy back then anyone can 

Being able to do them though sort of narrows down my problem - i can do sumo deads and GM's, but i can't do conventional deads or RDL's, seems the narrower stance stuff is problematic. Get your head around that one :laugh:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Arms*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

92.5kgx8

90kgx8 - Last one might've been assisted, not sure

85kgx8 - Last rep assisted

*Incline Smith*

55kgx10

55kgx8

50kgx10

*
Superset Dips/Flyes*

BWx8/17.5kgx7

BWx8/15kgx10

*CGBP*

60kgx6

50kgx8

50kgx6 - Paused at the bottom for the hell of it :whistling:

*Seated French Press*

15kgx12

15kgx10

*Seated DB Preacher*

*
*

*
*15kgx12

15kgx10

*Rope Curl/Rope Pulldown Superset*

*
*

*
*21.5kgx12/17.5kgx12

17.5kgx12/21kgx12

17.5kgx12/24kgx10

Bit of a here and there session, but OK. The benching was good - had no spotter for the first set so had to unrack it myself and that seemed to take a fair bit out of me, not as much chest feeling in it as i'd have liked but not too fussed.

Other work was all pretty good thereafter, but these long sessions are really starting to drag now, the intensity seems to taper off after the first 2-3 exercises. Tempted to go onto a 5 day-er over 9/10 days to shorten the sessions up and keep the intensity up.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just looked at you ham/glute workout!! I did a workout dedicated to them for the first time today!! absolute killllllllllllers!!!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I love em! I'm tempted to do an FST-7 set at the end instead of 2 sets of leg curls, really toast them :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> I love em! I'm tempted to do an FST-7 set at the end instead of 2 sets of leg curls, really toast them :lol:


not sure id be up for that!! I did find i could give them a battering though instead of just tagging em on at the end of quads! Back to a 5 day split for me :bounce:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm seriously looking at a 5 day split now as well as getting rid of some 'fluff' from my routine to jack up the intensity. From time to time i find where i've thrown in an extra exercise here and there it really adds up!

I've not been sleeping well for quite a few days now, part of me thinks my CNS is taking a battering with sessions nearly 90 minutes a piece now.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> I'm seriously looking at a 5 day split now as well as getting rid of some 'fluff' from my routine to jack up the intensity. From time to time i find where i've thrown in an extra exercise here and there it really adds up!
> 
> I've not been sleeping well for quite a few days now, part of me thinks my CNS is taking a battering with sessions nearly 90 minutes a piece now.


yeh they could be taking thier toll, go with 5 days and shorten the workload, 40 minutes a time. Lifting for 90mins will leave you completely ****ered!! Im thinking of doing ;

day1- quads

day2 hams/calves

day3- shoulders/ Abs

day4- back/bi's

day5- chest/tri's

I'll be having a day off before and after quad day and somewhere else in the week where i feel i need it. If i think i can train i will but regardless of fatigue the day before and after quads will deffo be rest days as quad day is allll out


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd keep quads and hams a bit more distant personally - though i do my deads with hams rather than back since i can't pull conventional.

After pondering as i've been watering the garden (family's away, not my flowers :whistling: ) i've come up with splitting it out like;

Quads/Calves

Back Thickness/Bi's

Chest/Tri's

Hams/Glutes/Calves

Back Width/Delts

It's just getting the on/off days right now though, any more than 2 days on and i feel it really starts to drag, not sure if that'd change if sessions are cut down to ~60 minutes a piece mind you.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> I'd keep quads and hams a bit more distant personally - though i do my deads with hams rather than back since i can't pull conventional.
> 
> After pondering as i've been watering the garden (family's away, not my flowers :whistling: ) i've come up with splitting it out like;
> 
> ...


I see what your saying but id like to get my legs done at the start of the week, plus i dont think personally, that my quads workouts will effect my ham/calves alot tbh. Any reason for the 2 back workouts? what will each one look like?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fair point really - i'm not as fussed about doing them later on myself but i guess it's down to individual preference!.

I used to do two back workouts a week and found it quite effective in adding some strength and size on it. I think it originates from DC training but i just use the name really  For width i was doing chins/pulldowns and close-grip seated rows (as they seem to hit my lats more than my upper back) and thickness was BB, Tbar and seated rows with a wider bar.

Quite good because i find back workouts in particular can drag on a bit considering how complex it is compared to something like chest. Worth a punt if you've not done it before for sure.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey butt fck

yes 90mins a pop and 5x a week = CNS thrashing

i spend no more than 30-40 mins in the gym most days now believe it or not

my split:

mon: back (thickness)

tue: chest

wed: legs

thur: back (lats)/biceps

fri: shoulders/triceps

there is no fluff in my workouts now either... just upped the sets and weights on the more meaty ones.

*mon:*

Bent rows/T-bar rows

Rack deads

DB shrugs

Face pulls

*Tues*

Bench

Incline smith press

Cable crossovers/db flys

*Wed*

Squats

GHR's

Ham Curls

Leg extensions

Sitting calve raises

Standing " "

*Thurs*

Chins

DB Rows

Close grip pulldowns/low pulley rows

EZ curls

DB seated curls

*Fri*

OH Press

DB Laterals

Rear Laterals

Skulls/close grip bench

Cable pushdown exercise

Been doing this throughout my rebound and never felt tired, always frsh in the gym and mass added on in great style. Its hard to walk out of the gym on tuesdays after only 30 mins but when you hit the muscle hard there is no point having 5 frikin exercises of 3-4 sets just for the sake of wanting to do more


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah thats where my issue lies as well i think, in part at least. If i'm training over 5 days (not necessarily consecutively or over a traditional 7 day week) i was looking at something like;

Quads/Calves

Squat

Leg Press/Extensions

Lunges

Calf work

Back Thickness/Bi's

BB Row

Wide Seated Row

Tbar Row

Ez Curl

Preacher

Chest/Tri's

Flat BB

Incline Smith

Crossovers

CGBP

French press

Hams/Glutes/Calves

Sumo DL

GHR's

Seated Curl

GM's

Calf Work

Back Width/Delts

Chins

Pulldowns

Close grip pulley row

Overhead work of some sort

Laterals

Face Pulls

Still feels like theres far too much fluff there but this happens every so often, i just don't know where to cut it down! Any suggestions oh wise one?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Still feels like theres far too much fluff there but this happens every so often, i just don't know where to cut it down! Any suggestions oh wise one?


looks ok to me... stop being over analytical :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*
*

*
Front Squat*

*
*

*
*60kgx10

65kgx8

65kgx8

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*50kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*DB Lunges*

*
*

Per leg;

20kgx8

20kgx12

20kgx12

*Standing Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*130kgx12

130kgx12

130kgx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*60kgx10

60kgx10

60kgx10

Pretty good one today. No heroics on the squatting as i wanted to see how my back was with them, no real troubles other than i forgot how much i hate fronties with being choked by the bar! Did a few back squats with the same weight and no issues, so may try these next week nice and light.

Found a new spot to lunge in which was a bit longer, and soon regretted it as i was doing more reps as a result, on the last rep of the last set i pretty much collapsed :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Chins*

BWx11

BWx9

BWx6

*Pulldowns*

63kgx10

66kgx10

66kgx10

*Close Grip Seated Row*

63kgx10

56kgx10

56kgx10

*Hang Clean & Press*

45kgx8

45kgx7

40kgx8

*DB Laterals*

7.5kgx12

7.5kgx12

7.5kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly Superset*

28kgx12/7kgx12

28kgx12/7kgx12

Decided to get my new split going at the tail end of this week, enjoyed this session thoroughly. Lats were pumped up very nicely after the back work, although some of the hang cleans got a bit ugly towards the end :whistling:

Barbecue and a few beers on the cards over the weekend to rest up before i see how i cope on a 5 day routine, looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I gave front squats a try a few weeks back at the end of my workout just to get a feel for em'! Do you use them as an alternative to normal squats or do you mix it up? Quite a few people seem to be using them now, wondered whether you found em more effective?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Quite honestly it depends on what my back allows me to do! It's a bit of a love triangle though.

In order of preference (back permitting) it goes Backs > Hacks > Fronts.

Backs have always been my favourite but i fell into the trap of letting my ego get the better of me a couple of weeks ago - i hit a PB of 130x10, but ended up setting myself back a few months as a result.

I did Hacks when i couldn't do any free weight squatting and IMO they were probably the best for my leg development - no lower back stress at all and allowed me to use a narrower stance than normal.

Fronts are pretty much the only alternative i have now i'm not in a gym with a hack machine - it's less stress on my lower back than back squats, probably because the hips are less dynamic than with back squats, but holding the bar in place and the discomfort holding it across your collarbone puts me off doing them. The best i got to was 95kg for 10, but i felt like i was popping blood vessels left right and centre with every rep because it was such a struggle keeping everything in check.

The best results i've had for legs is probably just ensuring the intensity is 110% - hence why 15 rep hacks or backs have brought my legs on quite well, so whilst i can't squat as i'd like to i'm just trying to keep the exertion high to see how i can gain without them. It's taken a while to come round to it but a fvcked lower back is no compromise for big legs, especially at 21!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*
*

*
FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*55kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*FST-7 Leg Press*

*
*

130kgx10x7 - 10-15 seconds rest between sets

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*40kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*DB Lunges*

*
*

22.5kgx~8-9 reps per leg x3

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*170kgx50

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*40kgx50

Dead.

Top session. Leg pressing left me drenched in sweat and gasping for air, had someone ask me for a spot just before i was starting my 7th set. I tried to engage my brain to say "I've got one more set to do first mate", but i think it just came out as :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :lol: .

Lunges just finished me off, walking out of the gym and around Tesco's was fun, even the tiniest bit of knee flexion had me buckling and wobbling.

Did the whole session in exactly an hour today so brief and intense all throughout :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Barbell Row*

85kgx12

80kgx12

80kgx10

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

77kgx10

70kgx10

63kgx10

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

45kgx12

45kgx12

40kgx10

*Seated Alternate DB Curls*

15kgx10

15kgx10

*DB Preacher*

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

*Standing Ez Bar Curl*

25kgx10

25kgx10

Well i guess it's just me and myself in here again  Nice brief session again today, almost dead on an hour from first working set to leaving the gym floor.

All row work was thumbless with straps, but my grip still felt cained by the end of it, tried to focus on rowing through the elbows and not arming it up, so the weights i may keep the same for a week or two to really develop the feeling for it.

Upper back was majorly pumped throughout though so can't have done too bad a job :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice workout, good exercise choices!! Any reason you dont do deadlifts though?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Rob - i must say i enjoy doing back twice a week and IB's previously commented that it helped bring it up nicely.

My lower back/hip area is a bit of a mess at the moment and has been for some time, conventional deadlifting is a big no no and probably will be for a while. Sumo is fine, conventional causes issues, my thinking is because the lower back is more dynamic whereas sumos it stays in a good position.

The downside is that my traps haven't been as thick since i dropped normal DL's, but at the end of the day theres no point having a good physique if you're a structural mess! One day i'll be fixed :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Fair play, sensible to avoid them if thats the case. I've been thinking of doing back more often, but tbh i dont have set training days so to try and work it out would be too much of a pain


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, well if you fancy doing it then the basic principle is to separate your rowing and chin/pulldown type movements.

I always obsess about getting enough volume in for back training given it's complexity so to be able to split it up and hit it with around 18 sets per week suits me perfectly.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> LOL, well if you fancy doing it then the basic principle is to separate your rowing and chin/pulldown type movements.
> 
> I always obsess about getting enough volume in for back training given it's complexity so to be able to split it up and hit it with around 18 sets per week suits me perfectly.


Yeh i noticed you obsess as IB told you to chill on the other page :tongue:

deads, rows, chins/pullups....that'll do me


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Poppet...sorry been neglecting you of late me ol' mukka.

How are you with rack pulls instead of deads?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not a problem young lady 

I've not tried them really, mainly because i don't think i can engineer them properly in Sh1tness first! I tried them on a smith once at the end of a back workout but the movement felt horrifically unnatural and just annihilated my hamstrings rather than my back!

It's a shame really as i've heard a lot of good things about them - our squat rack has some supports coming outwards (if that makes sense) but they sit about an inch below where my hands are by my sides. I've debated hopping on a reebok stop to do them, but i'm unsure if it'd take the combined weight of me + bar!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

90kgx8

85kgx10

80kgx8

*Incline DB/Superset Incline Flyes*

27.5kgx10/10kgx8

27.5kgx10/10kgx8

27.5kgx10/10kgx8Flyes too light here.

*
Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

*
CGBP*

60kgx10

60kgx9 - Failed on 10

50kgx8

*Seated French Press*

*
*

*
*Excluding the bar

15kgx10

15kgx8

10kgx10

*Pushdowns*

FST-7 - 31kgx10x2 - 28kgx2 - 24kgx10x3

OK'ish session today - had to do it after 1 meal so not as fueled as i'd have liked really. Flat bench work was half decent, tried dropping the weight to see if i could engage my chest a bit more but it didn't really work :laugh: All the other work was pretty good. At a bit of a loss whether i should be playing around with flat bench to just go as heavy as i can with good form and sufficient reps, or really try and 'feel' it in the chest, which seems an impossibility at the moment!

Tricep work will probably be changed up next week too bar the pushdowns, the weights aren't changing too much so time for something new.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

110kgx5

110kgx5

110kgx5

110kgx5

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

*
*

*
*75kgx12

75kgx12

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

BWx12

*Good Mornings*

45kgx12

47.5kgx12

47.5kgx12

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

170kgx50

*Seated Calf Raise*

40kgx60

Bit of core work to finish.

Good all-round session today - there were a few iffy reps with the sumo's, but i think it was more to do with not being properly warm as they ironed themselves out as the sets went on.

GM's were particularly good, although the third set left my lower back horrendously pumped! Will keep an eye on these as it was quite unpleasant.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Chins*

BWx10

BWx8

BWx6

*Pulldowns*

70kgx10

63kgx10

*Close Grip Seated Row*

63kgx10

56kgx12

56kgx12

*Smith Overhead Press*

35kgx12

35kgx10

30kgx8

*DB Laterals*

7.5kgx12

7.5kgx12

7.5kgx12

*Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*5kgx10

5kgx10

*Face Pull/Rear Fly Superset*

28kgx12/9kgx12

28kgx12/9kgx12

And thats all for the week :thumb:

Really felt the effects of 4 days preceding training today, though that may be because i slept like crap, i don't know. Back work was generally good but the shoulder work was a bit off - still horrendously sore from Wednesday! Was intending on doing hang cleans instead of cable laterals, but both bars were in use....

Not sure if i'll take 2 or 3 days off now to recuperate, will see how i feel on monday and go from there! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Take a couple of days off to recuperate. Not gonna do youself any good pushing on when you'Re not 100%. I'm liking the way your GMs have been increasing. Good to see you've had a good August darling.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

She's back :bounce: :bounce: How was Corsica? 

I'm off to do Quads & Calves today after a good weekend of rest, will try something slightly different this week and go for 2 on 1 off so the split takes 8 days rather than 7 to see how the more intermittent rest is vs 2 full days off :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Corsica was amazing! Lots of good food, excellent company, lazing on beaches and hiking. Didn't get burnt but get chomped by mossies. Feel refreshed and pretty damn good.

Have fun with training today. I've done an 8day split before and it does work well. Trying to fit everything into 7 days can be tiring. Think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*60kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*Leg Press*

*
*

*
*Was going to do FST here, but someone was on the machine for a bloody age, disrupting pretty much the remainder of my session :cursing:

180kgx15

180kgx15

180kgx15 > 150kgx15

*DB Lunges*

*
*

22.5kgx ~12 paces

22.5kgx ~12 paces

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*175kgx50

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*42.5kgx50

Felt like a pretty average session, but TBH it was probably better than i perceived it to be. Some definate CNS hangover from last weeks training, 5 days on the trot is certainly not for me!

The extension and pressing work was half decent, but the lunges tipped me over the edge. The second set were OK up until the last length of lunges, had to do one, take a rest for a few seconds, do the next one, etc, absolute killer, heart rate was through the roof.

Times like this really make me want to squat again, but my better judgement is telling me to leave it until 2010 :ban:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Barbell Row*

85kgx12

85kgx12

80kgx12

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

77kgx10

70kgx10

63kgx12

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

50kgx12

55kgx10

50kgx10

*Seated Alternate DB Curls*

15kgx12

15kgx12

*DB Preacher*

15kgx10

15kgx8

*Standing Ez Bar Curl*

27.5kgx10

25kgx10

Much better session today than yesterday's one - less sluggishness about it. Everything thumbless again and less grip issues, few increases but nothing major, not too fussed. Will probably drop the cable row weight a bit next week as it feels too heavy to get a decent contraction out of my back.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh the lunges look a killer. 

Shame you don't have some kettlebells and could walk up the stairs. Always liked doing that in my old gym. First flight, fine, second...hmmm, 3rd, Oh God oh god oh god I am going to die.

On a more serious note, yes, keep off the squats until the probs are sorted. Are you seeing an osteo about the back at all? (Sorry I have a mind like a seive) Oh and what's the problem with your grip?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Now then Studdley..

Nice talking with you the otherday.

Good to hear things are on track.

Still getting the cals in??

Found a nice way of bumping them up lately.

Adding in 5 raw whole eggs to eat shake *yum yum*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Now then Studdley..
> 
> Nice talking with you the otherday.
> 
> ...


 :blink: *GB throws up into corner*

I had enough trouble downing 3 in a shake. Surely coconut milk would be a less viscous alternative?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh the lunges look a killer.
> 
> Shame you don't have some kettlebells and could walk up the stairs. Always liked doing that in my old gym. First flight, fine, second...hmmm, 3rd, Oh God oh god oh god I am going to die.
> 
> On a more serious note, yes, keep off the squats until the probs are sorted. Are you seeing an osteo about the back at all? (Sorry I have a mind like a seive) Oh and what's the problem with your grip?


LOL, believe me by the last 'length' (~8 paces) i am swearing, huffing and puffing, and i've yet to complete a session where someone doesn't get in my way and stand there like a lemon whilst im red faced ready to kill them :lol:

I've not seen anyone about my back yet - i've got to get my GP to sign off my health history questionnaire before i start my masters so i'm trying to avoid having it put on my medical records right now. The fact that it's not bad in the morning and i can do anything bar squats at the moment says to me it's on its way back to being OK, but i'm leaving out the stressful stuff until at least new year to really add some stability in and around my hips.

Grip was just a bit off last week thats all - i was doing BB rows thumbless for the first time to stop myself arming the weight up and row from the elbows, feels a lot better IME 



mick_the_brick said:


> Now then Studdley..
> 
> Nice talking with you the otherday.
> 
> ...


Hey Bricky  Yeah i had a little tweak from what you said, after totting up my totals i've dropped carbs a smidge and upped my protein and fats accordingly. I didn't really notice any change in adding more carbs so i'm hoping adding more pro/fats will aid some good weight gain, rather than just blubber.

Any idea if peanuts are a suitable source? I can eat other nuts but find these to be the tastiest.



Gym Bunny said:


> :blink: *GB throws up into corner*
> 
> I had enough trouble downing 3 in a shake. Surely coconut milk would be a less viscous alternative?


I've never tried raw eggs, i'm not sure if i should now :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> :blink: *GB throws up into corner*
> 
> I had enough trouble downing 3 in a shake. Surely coconut milk would be a less viscous alternative?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't mind them TBH GB...

and they work out alot cheaper for me over a week :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Hey Bricky  Yeah i had a little tweak from what you said, after totting up my totals i've dropped carbs a smidge and upped my protein and fats accordingly. I didn't really notice any change in adding more carbs so i'm hoping adding more pro/fats will aid some good weight gain, rather than just blubber.
> 
> Any idea if peanuts are a suitable source? I can eat other nuts but find these to be the tastiest.
> 
> I've never tried raw eggs, i'm not sure if i should now :lol:


Good lad stick with it for 6 weeks or so and let me know what you think.

Do you like walnuts or cashew nuts - unsalted of course..

Unsalted peanuts??

Eggs for the win


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got some on the go in the microwave as we speak (and some bacon too :whistling: ) NOM NOM NOM.

Cashews i can do, i'd forgotten about them :thumb: I'll check out walnuts next time i'm in Tesco too, cheers mate :beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

No worries anytime pal - mail me anytime about stuff like this.

As with working away I can't pop by in here that often now LOL.

Had some tasty veal bacon with chicken sausages when I working away in Dubai


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

92.5kgx8

90kgx8

85kgx6+2

*Decline DB*

*
*

*
*32.5kgx12

32.5kgx7 (F)

27.5kgx10

*
Cable Crossovers*

15kgx10

12.5kgx12

10kgx15

* BB Floor Press*

*
*

*
*60kgx12

65kgx6

60kgx9

*
Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx6

BWx5

*Pushdowns*

FST-7 - 28kgx10x7, 24kgx10x1

Top session :thumb:

Benching was much, much stronger than last week, at least another rep in the first set so 95kg is on the cards for next week as long as i can find a decent spotter again.

Decline work was good too - i'm being conservative with the range of movement to make sure i don't aggravate my shoulder, but it felt OK today. Crossover work was done slightly differently at Prodiver's suggestion and my chest was pumped to fck, awesome :lol:

Tricep work from now on is generally going to be more functional, since squatting is off the cards for the remainder of the year i'm going for a 2 plate bench for a full working set instead, getting off my chest ain't the issue, it's locking it out!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

115kgx5

115kgx5

115kgx5

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

*
*

*
*80kgx12

80kgx12

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx12

BWx12

*Good Mornings*

50kgx12

50kgx12

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*Seated Calf Raise*

Didn't have time for calves and had to drop a couple of sets here and there, got caught chatting to someone for a while and he wouldn't shut up :cursing:

Sumo's felt good today, lower back nice and tight, driving through it swiftly, slowed down on the final rep of the last set though but no issues.

In other news i've been offered an interview for a Rehabilitation Assistant job at a nearby hospital, which will be AWESOME if i can land it :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice Sumos, great GHR and ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC news on the job! Go you! Reppage!!! :clap:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cracking news on the job front  ....

when are you going to start lifting heavy weights though........  (payback for comment in tans journal, lets call it evens now)


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nice Sumos, great GHR and ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC news on the job! Go you! Reppage!!! :clap:


Cheers GB  I'm going to give them a go unsupported next week and see if i can keep the form tight without the broom handle.



robisco11 said:


> cracking news on the job front  ....
> 
> when are you going to start lifting heavy weights though........  (payback for comment in tans journal, lets call it evens now)


LOL, burned 

Well next week if i can get 95 for 7 or better on flat bench that'll equal my current PB, and sumo's are going up 2.5 to 5kg per week to allow my glass back to adapt properly :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Cheers GB  I'm going to give them a go unsupported next week and see if i can keep the form tight without the broom handle.
> 
> LOL, burned
> 
> Well next week if i can get 95 for 7 or better on flat bench that'll equal my current PB, and sumo's are going up 2.5 to 5kg per week to allow my glass back to adapt properly :thumbup1:


  i'll stop now....good workout to be fair, funny you should mention your glass back, i trained mine last friday and its still sore today!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

WTF, thats some DOMS :lol:

The worst i've ever had for back was after 2 weeks off when i went home from uni for easter, came back and did about 20 sets, the next 6 or so days were spent in absolute agony :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> WTF, thats some DOMS :lol:
> 
> The worst i've ever had for back was after 2 weeks off when i went home from uni for easter, came back and did about 20 sets, the next 6 or so days were spent in absolute agony :lol:


your telling me!! I've never had anything this long before, its not really painful just sort of a heavy dull feeling, its annoying more than anything.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Fingers crossed for the job! x


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woohoo for the sumo deads and job!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> your telling me!! I've never had anything this long before, its not really painful just sort of a heavy dull feeling, its annoying more than anything.


That's a long time to have DOMS you absolutely sure it is DOMS and you haven't pulled/burst anything again?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> That's a long time to have DOMS you absolutely sure it is DOMS and you haven't pulled/burst anything again?


Im not sure tbh. It isnt extremely painful like i said, i just know its there, if you know what i mean. I suppose i'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Chins*

BWx11

BWx8

BWx6

*Pulldowns*

73kgx10

70kgx10

*Close Grip Seated Row*

63kgx10

56kgx12

56kgx10

*Smith Overhead Press*

40kgx10

40kgx8

35kgx10

*Hang Cleans*

*
*

*
*50kgx10

50kgx10

*DB Laterals*

7.5kgx15

7.5kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly Superset*

35kgx12/8kgx12

28kgx12/8kgx12

Had to do this one today as i can't get to the gym tommorow, so 3 on the trot for this weekend, with tommorow and monday off as a result.

Chins were good today, as were the pulldowns, but seated rows were a bit off. When i put the handles on and went into my first set, they started to tear at the seams, with 63kg! :ban:Threw me a bit for the remaining sets as i didn't want to end up flying off the back of the machine, might have to alter this exercise a bit.

Shoulder work dragged on a bit, so i'll throw clean & press back in to kill two birds with one stone.



dmcc said:


> Woohoo for the sumo deads and job!





ElfinTan said:


> Fingers crossed for the job! x


Thanks guys :thumb: The best part of getting this job will be moving away from Shítness first! I've already got my eye on a gym in Southend that looks awesome but i'll do a bit more snooping to see if i can find a proper spit n sawdust one


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, well done on the job.

Hope everything else is going well


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good news on the job front you BUM


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*65kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*Leg Press*

*
*

*
*130kgx10x7 - ~10 seconds between sets

*DB Lunges*

*
*

25kgx ~16 paces total

25kgx ~16 paces total

25kgx ~16 paces total

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*175kgx50

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*45kgx50

Dead 

Good to get back to the FST stuff again this week, quad pump was unbelievable. Lunges definately the hardest of the lot, took my heart rate after the last set, into the 180's! :lol: Car journey home was fun too, thighs quivering like hell every time i engaged the clutch :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> :lol: Car journey home was fun too, thighs quivering like hell every time i engaged the clutch :thumb:


You know it's a good leg session when this happens


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

do you have a hack squat at your gym?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't be silly, people at fitness first use cardio to do their legs! :lol:

I'm gutted we don't have one though TBH, as much as i hated you shouting at me for 15 reps at City, i did love doing them.

Fingers/toes crossed if i can land this job next week, then i'll be moving gyms. The one i've got my eye on looks to have a lot of decent kit, of which i'm hoping the hack squati s one of them.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> You know it's a good leg session when this happens


Don't i know it! Quads are dead today


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Barbell Row*

85kgx12

80kgx12

80kgx12

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

70kgx12

63kgx12

63kgx12

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

55kgx12

50kgx12

*Seated Alternate DB Curls*

17.5kgx10

17.5kgx10

*DB Preacher*

15kgx12

15kgx8

*Standing Ez Bar Curl*

30kgx10

25kgx10

Earlier session today than usual, felt reasonably good throughout. BB rows don't seem to be going anywhere weight-wise though, may have to switcharoo the order around to get more out of them.

Not sure whether it was the cleans on Saturday or the lack of sleep i've had the last few days, but my lower backs not been feeling too hot recently, will have to keep an eye on it and train conservatively if necessary.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

95kgx8 - PB 

90kgx9+1

85kgx7

*Decline DB*

35kgx8

32.5kgx10

32.5kgx10

*Cable Crossovers*

12.5kgx12

12.5kgx12

10kgx15

*BB Floor Press*

65kgx12

65kgx10

60kgx10

*Lying DB Extensions*

7.5kgx15

10kgx10

7.5kgx12

Did some rope pulldowns too which were pretty pants, won't be doing them again.

Top, top session today, still seemed like there was anothe rep or two in the first set, 97.5 on for next week :thumb: I may well be getting my 100kg for a full set before the new year at this rate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice workout mate, good numbers! Hope you get the 97.5kg next week


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers mate, the way it went yesterday i hope so :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

120kgx5

120kgx5

100kgx8

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

*
*

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx15

BWx12

*Good Mornings*

50kgx8

50kgx8

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*Seated Calf Raise*

50kgx20

50kgx20

50kgx20

Not a great session by any standards, but given that today's the first day i've not had sore legs since doing Quads on Tuesday, it's unsurprising! When doing the sumos my hips/thighs felt more tired than they should do, as well as a strange tight feeling around the left hip socket, so deloaded from 120 and had the rest of the session at a much lower intensity.

Hopefully won't be a common problem, i'd hope it's local fatigue rather than CNS especially given yesterdays progress, but i'll keep an eye on it. Had two really good sessions this week so can't have it all my own way :laugh:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Chins*

BWx11

BWx7

BWx7

*Pulldowns*

73kgx10

73kgx10

70kgx10

*Close Grip Seated Row*

56kgx12

56kgx12

56kgx12

*Smith Overhead Press*

45kgx10

40kgx8

30kgx10

*DB Laterals*

10kgx12

10kgx12

7.5kgx15

*Face Pull*

28kgx15

28kgx15

Solid session today, much better than yesterdays efforts.

Bodyweight is increasing nicely too still - this morning i was 215 lbs/15 stone 5. Feeling fat, feeling watery, but feeling strong :thumb: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Mucks....am looking at using this!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely stuff - what show are you looking at?

Thought about which part of the song to use if it's a UKBFF one (or another fed with limited posing routine time?)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cut to about 10 seconds in and it gives me about a minute!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*65kgx10x7 - 30 seconds between sets

*Leg Press*

*
*

*
*130kgx10x7 - ~15 seconds between sets

*DB Lunges*

*
*

22.5kgx ~16 paces total

22.5kgx ~16 paces total

22.5kgx ~16 paces total

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*150kgx50

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*50kgx50

Not a bad session, not particularly great either. Had to take an extra 24 hours rest as i had so little sleep on tuesday night there was no way i'd be able to get through the above. Still felt a bit sluggish today but hopefully this'll kick things back into the normal groove.

Had my job interview on monday, went pretty average and had the token rejection email this afternoon. 1st class degree and can't even get my foot in the door of employment, oh well :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice lunging! Sucks on the job front. I had similar problems. Too overqualified but not enough experience. Things will get better!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to ehar about the job mate, on another note Nice leg pressing!


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Had my job interview on Monday, went pretty average and had the token rejection email this afternoon. 1st class degree and can't even get my foot in the door of employment, oh well :ban:


I know people with qualifications who flip burgers at Mc'ds because they have no experience in the field.

if you really want that job, try something different. Tell them you'll work for free for a certain period to get valuable experience. This coupled with your qualifications will put you in better stead to land a job that pays well.

The market is cut throat, and has been for quite a few years.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> Sorry to ehar about the job mate, on another note Nice leg pressing!





iopener said:


> I know people with qualifications who flip burgers at Mc'ds because they have no experience in the field.
> 
> if you really want that job, try something different. Tell them you'll work for free for a certain period to get valuable experience. This coupled with your qualifications will put you in better stead to land a job that pays well.
> 
> The market is cut throat, and has been for quite a few years.


Cheers guys. TBH i was half expecting to get a rejection since it was a fixed-term contract with a likelyhood it'd be extended once it was finished. The fact that i couldn't even do the full 6 months was probably a big enough issue.

Maybe i should just give up looking for a job and bury my head in an anatomy and physiology book for the next 4 months and give myself a headstart for my MSc


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Get a job any job just to get some cash in. MSc is an expensive time and I worked harder than I had at any other point in my Uni career. Cause money was so tight I had to get a job. To say I was a frazzled wreck by the end of my masters is somewhat of an understatement. :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

iopener said:


> I know people with qualifications who flip burgers at Mc'ds because they have no experience in the field.
> 
> *if you really want that job, try something different. Tell them you'll work for free for a certain period to get valuable experience.* This coupled with your qualifications will put you in better stead to land a job that pays well.
> 
> The market is cut throat, and has been for quite a few years.


Funnily enough that's how I got into this field of IT.

11yrs have gone by since - so it works :whistling:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

You still on the case mate on the eating etc??

Everything else ok??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sure am Mickster, things were a bit crappy where my sleep pattern went out of whack but two nights with some melatonin have sorted that out, hopefully i can get off without it tonight and regain some normality.

Will hop on the scales in t'morning and see where i'm at :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

60kgx12

50kgx12

50kgx12

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

70kgx12

63kgx12

63kgx12

*Barbell Row*

75kgx10

70kgx10

70kgx8

*Seated Alternate DB Curls*

17.5kgx10

17.5kgx10

*DB Preacher*

15kgx10

15kgx8

*Standing Ez Bar Curl*

27.5kgx10

25kgx10

Bit of a bittersweet session. The good parts - my back was absolutely toasted after changing around the order of exercise and i couldn't finish my BB row sets without employing some hip drive. The bad parts - my lower back felt cained. I'm not sure whats set off this recent episode, i'm hoping its to do with the crap sleeping as of late so it should rectify itself.

T-bars felt very bad inparticular on my back - i think it's because i've been using 10kg plates loaded on one end of an Oly bar - so 6 of these plates makes it tougher and tougher on my lower back. Next week i'll try 20's and see if it gets any better.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to try the 20s. I'm trying to work out what might be causing your lower back problems. Do you have tight hamstrings or anything like that which influence it?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's possible, my pain sometime eases up after i've done glutes/hams work and they often require a bit of 'working in' when i do good mornings before i go into working sets. Coupled with a lot of sitting around it would add up.

Equally though having thrown in some additional core/ab work in the last two sessions, as well as sleeping better, it's been a lot better the past 2 days.

Training news for today is Chest, 97.5kg on the cards for Flat BB work, which would be an all-time rep PB :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck with the PB mate 

A 100KG sounds alot better though


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

97.5kgx8 - PeeeeeeeeeeeBeeeeeeeeeee 

90kgx8

82.5kgx8

*Decline DB*

35kgx8

35kgx8

30kgx10

*Cable Crossovers*

12.5kgx15

12.5kgx12

10kgx12

*BB Floor Press*

67.5kgx8

62.5kgx9

60kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx6

BWx5

*FST-7 Pushdowns*

31kgx10x4, 28kgx10x2, 24kgx10x1

Lovely session 

Powered through the first 5 or so of the PB set, slowed down a touch on the last rep but still good for an increase next week. Intensity drifted off a bit after the chest work but wasn't too fussed.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yay for PB's - but you so easily could have had 100 for 6.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Yay for PB's - but you so easily could have had 100 for 6.


Seconded. But still GREAT going!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

good work.....and im with those 2....100 easilyyyyy next week!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers guys :thumb:

Given the amount of psyching up and whatnot i'd put into this session i'm not sure i could've dealt with the headf*ck that is going up an extra 20 plate per side 

Back is feeling a bit off today, about to chuck some heat on it for half an hour and will probably take tommorows glute/hams session much easier, may omit sumos and GM's if need be so i may just be doing machine work, but better than nowt


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Have a long hot bath and do some stretching afterwards.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

100kgx5

100kgx5

100kgx5

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

*
*

80kgx12

82.5kgx12

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx15

*Good Mornings*

50kgx10

50kgx10

*Seated Calf Raise*

55kgx50

Core work and some hammie stretching to finish.

Pretty good one today - deloaded on the sumo's a tad as to not push my back too far, seemed OK with these. Everything else was good - GM's in particular finished my hams off quite nicely, can hopefully start adding more weight on again on these.

Once everything was warm and supple my back felt pretty good, hopefully the stretching out will help things along :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Chins*

BWx10

BWx9

BWx6

*Pulldowns*

77kgx10

70kgx10

63kgx10

*Seated Row*

56kgx10

56kgx10

56kgx10

*Seated DB Press*

27.5kgx10

25kgx8

25kgx6

*DB Laterals*

10kgx12

10kgx12

7.5kgx15

*Face Pull*

31kgx15

28kgx15

And thats that for the training week, off till friday now :thumb:

All pretty good today, tried something different on the seated row - as it's built with two cables to pull from, i used an attachment on each handle rather than using a pulley hook to use them together (if that makes sense :laugh Not quite as good a stretch on the lats, may go back to the old way next week.

Had to do DB pressing as the smith and squat rack were in use and didn't fancy waiting around, was hoping to do some standing OHP work today but i'll save that for next week instead.

Hams are absolutely dead today, unbelievably sore


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Some nice training there Mukka!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done on the PB with the bench mate. Sorry only just seen this.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good lad with the PB on bench... taken you a bit long to get to it though in honesty mate. December 2008 time you were hitting 95kg IIRC for 6 reps, +2 assisted?

you can do it, you know you can so stop stalling... try it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not far off - going back to my MT journal, the first chest session in Dec 08 was 87.5kgx7+1. I'm not denying it's been the most trickle-feed lift of the lot, BUT the last few weeks have been amongst the most productive bursts i've had in recent months, especially for benching.

I'd put it down to slipping out of good habits for a while and trying to feel the chest when benching, but i got bored of that because my arms are so gangly! so now it's back to just shifting as much as i can with good form. As long as i'm hitting 8+ reps on the first set the weight is back to being increased :thumbup1:

If 100 falls on monday next week, that gives me another 12 weeks of the year left, if i can get to 110-115 for reps i'd be chuffed with that :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Just keep on it!! 

I'm sure you were in the 90's

you've benched 100kg for sure, seen you do it when we went for PB's that day so you know you can lift 100kg


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Now then pal 

Nice going - why are you doing chins first again??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm doing 2 back workouts a week now Mickster as i prefer more volume over two sessions, rather than burning out on one back session fitting everything in.

Session 1 - BB Row, Seated Row, Makeshift Tbar Row

Session 2 - Chins, Pulldowns, Seated Row (different grip, more lat emphasis)

Thoughts?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Session 1 is fine.

Session 2 - pulldowns you do these yates style??

Seated row / Yates pulldowns / Chins


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nah i wasn't Mick - just standard wide-ish, thumbless grip.

I'm not sure how much wrists would cope with them though - i can't do BB curls because having my wrists straight compared to an EZ bar grip is quite uncomfortable.

I'll give them a punt next week though, any other tips?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

On the yates pulldowns - go with lowish weight for 12 reps but really slow movement - you will feel it for sure the next day.

My young grasshopper -

Time and consistency is all you need


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Much appreciated Yoda :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Staggered Leg Press*

*
*

*
*Per leg as master/slave

120kgx12

140kgx12

140kgx12

120kgx12

*DB Bulgarian Split Squats*

*
*

*
*15kgx8

17.5kgx8

17.5kgx6

*Single Leg Extensions*

25kgx12

25kgx12

22.5kgx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*50kgx10x7, 45kgx10x3 - 30 seconds between sets.

New look session today as i think the FST stuff is having some adverse effects on my knees. Theres no pain or discomfort but a few odd feelings when coming downstairs etc, so thought best to change it up.

Staggered leg press was deceivingly difficult. Started off OK, but then slowly found out that each leg begins to burn like a bugger half way through switching them round! Felt good on my quads and knees.

DB split squats were f**king frustrating :cursing: I had this problem before in that i wobble all over the place and can't get good enough reps because i'm like bambi on ice! Not aided by the fact some cnut decided to walk in front of me mid-set. I think next week i'll go back to walking lunges as they're similar movements.

Other than that it was pretty good overall :laugh: Different sort of intensity to the FST stuff but once i've figured the weights out properly i hope to see things kick on swiftly :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Staggered leg press is a proper bugger....lulls you into a false sense of security doesn't it? LOL Because you can't lock out there is no let up in the tension and it just fcks you:thumb:

When you do the BSS are you using a bar or DB's? I've found DB's easy for balance. Also when you do them do you have the top of your foot flat on the bench or are you up on your toes/balls of feet? Have a play around with that and see it it gets better if you change it. Another tip is think 'rectangle'! A mistake that alot of ment seem to make is having the stance too narrow (width not length). The distance width ways should be around shoulder width....even when the front foot comes forward....as if at diagonal corners of a rectangle. Think of you feet being attached to railway lines and they can only go along those lines forward or backwards. This gives you a more stable base. Then when doing the squats go up and down (as if there is a pole up ya jacksy) rather than lurching forward!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Tan, i may have a play around next week with an empty BB or some bodyweight ones and do some lunges instead, they seem to hit my quads a bit more.

No quad DOMS today, very sad :crying:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

60kgx12

65kgx10

60kgx12

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

77kgx10

66kgx12

66kgx10

*Barbell Row*

70kgx12

70kgx12 - last 3 with some hip drive

65kgx10

*Seated Alternate DB Curls*

20kgx10

15kgx12

*DB Preacher*

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

*Standing Ez Bar Curl*

35kgx8

25kgx12

Lovely session :thumb: T-bars were improved by using 20's this week instead of 10's so the mass of the bar was closer to be = less lower back issues! Lost a bit of the RoM but still felt good on the lats.

BB rows i was fried on again, by the last set i couldn't get the bar up without driving from the hips a bit, absolutely toasted


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Now now, DOMS is no sign of a good workout.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know i know, but as i'm sure you'll agree (and i KNOW you do because i saw it on your FB the other day) it adds an air of satisfaction to the following day


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn Facebook!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Updates??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What do you wanna know Mick? Yesterday was a rest day, today is chest day, today is a tonne for reps day


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

How your eating has been??

I'll rep your dirty little ass then LOL


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Still keeping on track - rest days my appetite seems to be crap so i just have three bigger meals during the day and normal pre-bed food. Fruit and veg intake is still good too, as i know how much you like hearing that :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good stuff - keep on it mate..

When's back day??

Interested to see the results from that session


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Back day will be either Weds or Thurs, depending on whether i do the next three training sessions on the trot and have two days off, or train today and tommorow, weds off, then thursday and start the cycle again on friday.

Are the underhand pulldowns best done with a closer or wider grip?

Might rethink my training split a little, i love having 5 sessions per week as below;

Day 1 - Quads/Calves

Day 2 - Back Thickness/Bi's

Day 3 - Off

Day 4 - Chest/Tri's

Day 5 - Hams/Glutes/Calves

Day 6 - Back Width/Delts

Day 7 & 8 - Off

Day 9 - Repeat

What do you reckon - should i keep as i am and have the last three sessions on the trot with 2 days rest, or work on a two-on-one-off throughout?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Around shoulder width apart on the pulldowns..

You know how you reciver etc.. Personally I do 1 on 1 off...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

100kgx8*

90kgx8*

85kgx8

*Fcuking useless sh1t cúnt tosspot useless waste of oxygen excuse for a spotter, despite being asked to help with lift off and MOVE HIS HANDS AWAY FROM THE BAR, decided to just gawp whilst i lifted the bar myself and subsequently lost all the tension in my upper back and lats, and help with every fcuking rep, raging doesn't do my mood justice :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

*Decline DB*

35kgx8

35kgx7

30kgx10

*Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

10kgx15

*Smith Floor Press*

60kgx10

50kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx6+2 negatives

BWx5+3 negatives

*FST-7 Pushdowns*

31kgx10x4, 28kgx10x2, 24kgx10x1

Other than the pussball of a spotter it was a reasonably good session. If i'm being fair i think i would've got about 6 at 100 alone as my tri's felt they were taking a hammering through the first reps. Maybe it was that, maybe it was the mental barrier of going up to two plates a side, maybe it was both. Either way it was frustrating to not hit 8 reps unassisted, but equally i can't expect to get 2.5kg on my bench every week.

I'll chalk it up as a poor set, but hopefully next week i can get a decent spotter, just a shame they're so bloody hit and miss at FF!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Kill him.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Honest truth D i wanted to take the barbell and wrap it round his head again and again. What more can you do when you tell them exactly what you want and they completely ignore it?

The sooner February rolls around the better, i've already found my new gym!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

garrgggg.... almost as bad as someone dripping sweat in your eye


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah the joys of wearing glasses and normally being so close to the spotter's crotch that I could give him a fun time...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

nothing like a bit of tea-bagging while benching i guess lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Honest truth D i wanted to take the barbell and wrap it round his head again and again. What more can you do when you tell them exactly what you want and they completely ignore it?


Either mark them down as a fool or a threat to you. Either way avoid them in the future.

I hate using spotters as there are so few of them that can execute my instructions correctly. Once I ended up pulling my obliques and lower back when a spotter was more concerned in checking out some hottie on the treadmill than providing me with a safety net as agreed.

J


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Had a similar expereince with shoulder pressing - told the lad I may need help after 8 reps ...

He decided to check out some snatch instead.. resulted in my arm giving way and 60kg slamming down on the side of my neck - just missed my head the co.ck.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Spot him then just drop the bar on his chest!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

youre strong .... good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Either mark them down as a fool or a threat to you. Either way avoid them in the future.
> 
> I hate using spotters as there are so few of them that can execute my instructions correctly. Once I ended up pulling my obliques and lower back when a spotter was more concerned in checking out some hottie on the treadmill than providing me with a safety net as agreed.
> 
> J


Ouch! It's a sad state of affairs but i've got more people on the 'never ask again' list than i have on the capable spotter list! :ban:



mick_the_brick said:


> Had a similar expereince with shoulder pressing - told the lad I may need help after 8 reps ...
> 
> He decided to check out some snatch instead.. resulted in my arm giving way and 60kg slamming down on the side of my neck - just missed my head the co.ck.


Hope you wrapped the bar round his head 



RACK said:


> Spot him then just drop the bar on his chest!


LOL, i would but he was working in the smith with about 10kg per side, shame he was the only twunt in the free weights area else i would've asked ANYONE else. I gave him evils for the rest of the session and i'm sure he knew he'd done wrong :lol:



LadyCokeBottle said:


> youre strong .... good work :thumbup1:


Cheers LCB :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

100kgx5

110kgx5

110kgx5

110kgx5

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

*
*

85kgx12

80kgx12

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

BWx12

*Good Mornings*

50kgx8

55kgx8

55kgx8

*Seated Calf Raise*

50kgx10x7 - Was going for 10 sets but my ankle got uncomfortably tight on the 6th & 7th set.

Some core stuff and a few stretches to finish.

Good session, sumo's felt smooth once i got into them. Had to cut the GM's short rep wise as my back was starting to jip a bit, but no major issues.

Hams were quivering all the way home when i got slowed up in traffic, tommorow could be fun


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet jesus I'm a fooking great spotter in comparison to those cocks, but I suppose that's my days as a trampoline coach coming back - always anticipating what could go wrong and when and making sure that my attention is 100% on the guy with a lot of weight held over him...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

See....had you chosen to do you physio training at Salford not only would you have had your education but also a good gym to train in with more than it's fair share of good spotters!!!!!

*does the 'i told you so' dance!*


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, if i'd actually had an offer from Manchester i would've seriously considered it for the above reason!! Unfortunately it seems the Msc Physio courses generally have no more than 10 or so spaces (except the one at UEA where i'm heading has 20 odd) - to get as far as an interview you need to be something special.

Without any relevant experience i didn't have much hope of getting an interview there, but seemingly my witty charm and dashing good looks were enough for UEA to take a chance on me! :lol:

Who knows, maybe i'll find a job up there when im done! :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Seated Row*

70kgx12

70kgx12

63kgx12

*Underhand Pulldowns*

63kgx12

66kgx12

63kgx12

*Chins*

BWx7

BWx5

BWx5

*Barbell Push-Press*

50kgx8

50kgx8

50kgx7 - missed the first attempt at 7 coming off my clavicles so left it there.

*DB Laterals*

10kgx12

10kgx12

7.5kgx20

*Face Pull*

31kgx15

31kgx15

Pretty good today - change up in the order of back stuff gave a different feeling pump to the usual. Underhand PD's gave a different feeling too compared to standard PD's - they didn't feel majorly bicep dominant, though i wasn't sure whether to reduce the ROM to keep my elbows locked in place or not, so i just went for the full movement :whistling:

Push-press rather than strict reps too since i find myself leaning waaaaay too far back with standing work, felt good eitherway.

Tommorow off, friday for quads and calves, then a much needed weekend off!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

How did you find the change in your back workout pal??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Was good Mick! The pump felt it was in a different place to normal if that makes sense? Same with the DOMS, still got a little today - feels deeper than what i've previously been used to :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good lad - glad you give it a go...

Like I say to the good wife 'You should try everything once' 

LOL...

On a serious note though you should be mixing stuff like this in every 8 weeks or so to keep development coming...

Stick with them mate - you will learn to love them.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Staggered Leg Press*

*
*

*
*Per leg as master/slave

150kgx12

150kgx12

140kgx12

130kgx12

*Single Leg Extensions*

25kgx12

25kgx12

25kgx12

*Walking Lunges*

*
*

*
*22.5kgx24

22.5kgx24

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*130kgx10x10 - 30 seconds rest between sets.

Core work and some stretching to finish.

Ugh 

Staggered leg press left me blowing out my **** and by the last 8 paces of the lunges there were many a swear word being said in my head :lol:

Weekend of rest now, much needed :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

70kgx12

65kgx12

60kgx10

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

73kgx12

70kgx12

63kgx12

*Barbell Row*

75kgx12

70kgx10

65kgx10

*DB Preacher*

17.5kgx10

15kgx10

*
Seated Alternate DB Curls*

15kgx10

15kgx10

*Standing Ez Bar Curl*

30kgx10

25kgx12

Dead :thumb:

Tbar's were good today, left me huffing and puffing, and by the time i got to BB rows my back didn't want to know! Cream crackered.

Calves are still sore from fridays session, standing up is becoming a nightmare as i have to brace myself or walk around on the balls of my feet! The raised heel in my ironworks was a godsend for todays session :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nice workout mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice to read the aggression levels are high. Bad spotters should be forced to don leotards and workout in the cardio room. :ban: I once had some wellmeaning sod try and move my arms during bench so the bar would "flow better" WTF?



Ak_88 said:


> LOL, if i'd actually had an offer from Manchester i would've seriously considered it for the above reason!! Unfortunately it seems the Msc Physio courses generally have no more than 10 or so spaces (except the one at UEA where i'm heading has 20 odd) - to get as far as an interview you need to be something special.
> 
> Without any relevant experience i didn't have much hope of getting an interview there, but seemingly my witty charm and dashing good looks were enough for UEA to take a chance on me! :lol:
> 
> Who knows, maybe i'll find a job up there when im done! :whistling:


If you want some advice on interview techniques you can pick my brains. Actually fewer people on a course is better as you get a smaller no of students to lecturer ratio.

All I can suggest is to research the course goals and big yourself up. Seriously, be positive and confident without being arrogant. :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

TBH i feel quite comfortable with my interview technique - my MSc one went OK as half of it was about how to cope with the work demands etc, easy enough to keep them sweet with that. The role of a physio threw me a bit but evidently i did enough to convince them i know what i'm going in for, roll on february


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

100kgx8*

90kgx8

85kgx8

*BOOOOOOOOOM 

*Decline DB*

37.5kgx8

32.5kgx8

32.5kgx10

*Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

10kgx15 > dropset 7.5kgx20

*Smith Floor Press*

65kgx9+1

55kgx9

50kgx9

40kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx6+2 negatives

BWx5+3 negatives

*FST-7 Pushdowns*

31kgx10x4, 28kgx10x2, 24kgx10x1

Hurrah 

Benching was top notch today, an old school mate whos good with his training was in today and gave me the spot i was dying for last week, help off the bench to keep myself tight, no arms near the bar until the last two reps where i slowed down, but didn't stop.

Everything else was good today, kicking on nicely :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done mate!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YAY!!!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO

Well done pal.. some micky reps on the way to you.

Cracking progress now


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

115kgx5

115kgx5

115kgx5

*Good Mornings*

60kgx8

55kgx8

60kgx8

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

*
*

75kgx15

70kgx10

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx12

BWx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

50kgx10x10 - 30s between sets

Bit of core work and stretches to finish.

Smooth session today, sumos were nice and straightforward - moved GM's forward to prioritise the lower back stuff a bit.

Having started stretching my hams, hip adductors and medial glutes out PWO each session, the back problems seem to have eased up quite a bit. Stiff in the mornings but barely noticeable when i've been up for 10 minutes.

*May* think about throwing in RDL's in for high reps in the future, but other than that i'm still keeping squats off the menu until at least new year, let everything around my hips get settled without blowing something new out again :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> Well done mate!!!





dmcc said:


> YAY!!!!





mick_the_brick said:


> WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Well done pal.. some micky reps on the way to you.
> 
> Cracking progress now


Cheers chaps :thumb: I'm dead chuffed to have finally got it. Diet approaches and masters workload permitting, i've pencilled in a perhaps ambitious 140 for a single next year!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't see any reason why you can't get 140kg before the end of this year to be honest.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done on the milestone!

You use Ironworks dont you? If so, where did you get them from?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done on the benching fat boy, looks like the fuel tank has its uses


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> I don't see any reason why you can't get 140kg before the end of this year to be honest.


You reckon? I think i'd need to be repping around 120 or so to get 140 for a single, plus add some good strength to my tri's as thats always where i get stuck at with benching.

If i could add 20kg to my bench in the remaining 10/11 weeks of this year, i'd be elated though 



iopener said:


> Well done on the milestone!
> 
> You use Ironworks dont you? If so, where did you get them from?


Hi Ed - i got them from here in January this year; looks like they've dropped about 30 quid in price too - http://www.holdall.co.uk/product/24199/adidas_ironwork_iii_weightlifting_shoe

Edit - if you google Adidas Ironwork III it's one of the top entries from Holdall.co.uk, the link seems to be broken.

If you plan on doing a lot of standing work i would highly recommend them, the base you work from for squats and OHP'ing in particular is so much more stable than a standard shoe.



Incredible Bulk said:


> well done on the benching fat boy, looks like the fuel tank has its uses


Oh you know it! Scales read 217lbs/15st7 this morning, blob blob blob :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, you're doing 100 for 8 reps. I'm sure (if you train for it) then after a warm-up set or 2 you could pull a single at 140.

Not long ago I repped 120 and sure I could've gone 140 for one in a few more weeks.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm, that is appealing to my ego somewhat :whistling:

I'll play it by ear for now, if i can continue to add 2.5kg at least every other week then it puts me in a good position, but if i'm not where i feel i should be then i'll just leave it out, no point blowing my shoulder out!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

100kg BOOOOOM reps to you sir


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Totally agree with you mate.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Seated Row*

73kgx12

70kgx12

66kgx12

*Underhand Pulldowns*

70kgx12

70kgx12

63kgx12

*Chins*

BWx6

BWx6

BWx6

*Barbell Push-Press*

55kgx8

50kgx7 - Missed 8, didn't drive it through properly so it slowed down too much just about my head to carry it through

45kgx8

*DB Laterals*

12.5kgx10

10kgx12

8kgx20

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

31kgx12/8kgx12

31kgx12/8kgx12

Nice session to finish the week on, back work was fairly strong - underhand PD's felt a bit laboured so same weight next week with tighter form. Not much else to report :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Staggered Leg Press*

*
*

*
*Per leg as master/slave

160kgx12

150kgx12

140kgx12

*Front Squats*

50kgx10

55kgx8

60kgx8

*Walking Lunges*

*
*

*
*25kgx~16

25kgx~16

Feeling rather sick by now :lol:

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*135kgx10x10 - 30 seconds rest between sets.

Core work and some stretching to finish.

Good session. Fancied a change from leg extensions and fronties seemed a viable option, first time i've ever done any sort of squats following something else i think. Whether it was because i was warmer or the flexibility stuff i've been doing has started to work, i managed to use a narrower stance and hit good depth. Didn't have to drive outwards with my hips as much with this stance too.

Knees were more than likely over my toes but TBH i seem to do that all the time and i've never had an issue with it. Paused at the bottom too to try and reinforce to myself how to maintain the arch coming out of the hole.

May play about with this session a bit next week again, perhaps superset the Fronties with extensions :whistling:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Video your front squat form. How do you hold the bar btw, clean grip or cross armed?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Always cross-armed, never been able to do clean-grip - can just about manage it for OHP'ing but thats a different kettle of fish, so to speak.

I'll probably adjust it as i go heavier - today was just to see how my back copes with them. When i go wider and give a bit more to my hips to do the knee thing is less of an issue, but going over my toes comes down to having incredibly inflexible ankles!


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Stretch your wrists, clean grip is much stabler. As for your back, wear a belt when you do them and if you dont already, wear your Ironworks.

This may help.

http://stronglifts.com/how-to-front-squat-with-proper-technique/


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice one Ed.

I wear my ironworks for all sessions anyway - don't leave home without them  Never knew you were meant to look forward with Fronties though, always assumed up was better as with Back squats to help with physical feedback.

I'm avoiding wearing a belt for now though - last time i became over-dependant on it with back squatting and my form suffered, and surprise surprise my back blew a gasket again.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

If your back is weak then i would concentrate on building it up. Hypers, good mornings etc. perhaps twice per week to really bring it up to scratch. Also strengthen your abs, barbell rollouts, hanging leg raises etc are al great exercises to bring real strength to the midsection.

Also a belt is supposed to prevent injury for you, not support your back entirely. I only use one when i go heavy and it prevents me from letting my form slip too much.

BTW whats up with your knee(s)?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been concentrating on my glutes/hams for ~2 months now i think, been doing 2 back workouts a week, moreso through enjoyment but when i return to back squatting i'm hoping for some good carryover with a stronger posterior chain.

I know about the belts, but my ego got the better of me for a few weeks and i've paid for it, for want or worse. I think last time i was doing Fronties i was using a belt on upwards of 85kg's, i'll probably do the same this time around as well as doing plenty of core work.

Nothing up with my knees - i just find with narrower stances they drift forward over my toes moreso than if i open my hips up and put a bit more demand on them.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry if i have this wrong but what does hams and glutes have to do with a weak back?

Also, superset the fronties with extensions, its what ive been doing, its killer


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

A weak/injury prone back can manifest itself in a number of ways. The whole posterior chain works together to meet the demands of the task you give it. If somethings weak (i.e glutes or hams) then the lower back iss likely to be the area you get a problem in. Same way that those who have much greater push than pull volume in their routines put themselves at greater risk of RC injuries and the like.

Weak hamstrings and glutes in comparison to quads can lead to a number of postural problems (i.e Lordosis), of which i think i've began to address with the way i've trained. Tight hams and underactive glutes can pull the pelvis out of alignment, increasing the risk of injuries because the pelvis isn't sitting 'right'.

In general the notion with most is to blast their quads with everything they can and end up going through the motions with hamstring work. Since moving them onto separate days i've noticed a positive improvement in my back issues and i'm hoping to see some good improvements in my squat training once i get back into it.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Ive just had my pelvis put back into alignment with some deep tissue work.

Have you been formally diagnosed by a specialist then?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What work did you have done?

I've not had a proper diagnosis, but i've gone on what knowledge i have of my symptoms, previous issues/solutions and where the problems present themselves (i.e - leaning forward too much with Back squatting = weak hams/glutes/lower back).

I'm trying to keep back pain off my medical record since i'm studying Physiotherapy next year, the fact my condition is improving well seems to suggest i'm doing the right thing. Can never do too much posterior chain work anyway


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty much the worst thing you can do is play the self diagnosis card. Go to your GP and explain your back issues they will refer you to a physio to sort out the issue once and for all.

As for the work i had done, i had massage on my quads, hams and upper back. I have my third session in a few weeks. It hurts like fcuk the day after, but it does work wonders.

if your pelvis is out of whack it needs to be put back first before you try to get stronger around the supporting areas as all youll do is reinforce your weakness as you're trying to make it stronger when it isnt in the position it should be in the first place. You may make it worse.

Go and get seen to, no point risking it.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> A weak/injury prone back can manifest itself in a number of ways. The whole posterior chain works together to meet the demands of the task you give it. If somethings weak (i.e glutes or hams) then the lower back iss likely to be the area you get a problem in. Same way that those who have much greater push than pull volume in their routines put themselves at greater risk of RC injuries and the like.
> 
> Weak hamstrings and glutes in comparison to quads can lead to a number of postural problems (i.e Lordosis), of which i think i've began to address with the way i've trained. Tight hams and underactive glutes can pull the pelvis out of alignment, increasing the risk of injuries because the pelvis isn't sitting 'right'.
> 
> In general the notion with most is to blast their quads with everything they can and end up going through the motions with hamstring work. Since moving them onto separate days i've noticed a positive improvement in my back issues and i'm hoping to see some good improvements in my squat training once i get back into it.


What would be your recommendation for correcting lordosis? Apart from splitting quads and hams training, and general hams and ab work have you any other recommendations or special exercises to help?

This is something that has been on my mind for some time now. A friend of mine was recommending pilates.

Thanks a lot,

J


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey J.

My knowledge doesn't extend massively deep on the subject, but the essence of lordosis, at least for those who aren't born with it, come from weak lower posterior chain muscles. Tight hamstrings, inactive glutes, lengthened abdominals, tight hip flexors and strength discrepancies between the abs and lower back muscles all cause an anterior pelvic tilt.

Weak and inactive glutes are a big one, gluteal amnesia as far as i'm aware is quite common nowadays. With many spending so long sitting down for long periods of the day they forget how to fire the glutes properly and the hamstrings tighten up, so inactivity in your strongest muscles unsurprisingly leaves you with a postural deficiency.

In terms of specific exercises - i'm not entirely sure TBH, i think as you say the majority of it comes down to strengthening the glutes, hams, abs. Activation drills are highly underrated, similar to wall slides for those with slumped shoulders, learning how to fire the middle and lower traps to retract the scapulae without the lats firing seems quite alien at first, but in time it comes.

One thing that i believe has helped me with activation is really squeezing your glutes with lower chain exercises. I mean really, REALLY squeeze them. Coming up in a sumo deadlift, standing overhead pressing, coming out of the hole in a squat, it gives an extra boost that perhaps you would normally associate with the above lifts.

This might be of some use, at present i've put into practice some of the mobility drills and my glute/hams day consists mostly of exercises suggested that i can do;

http://www.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/hips_dont_lie_fixing_your_force_couples

Hope that helps - i'm hoping to get to grips with a lot of the rehab stuff during my Masters, but for now most of my knowledge comes from articles like the above.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

A,

Reading that last post was scary. You are describing exactly the problems I have been having, especially the one about activating glutes. One of my last leg workouts, something happened on one of my bodyweight sets (I do these to help practice form between weighted sets) and my glutes seemed to kick in, and I really want to recreate this. It really ached hard the following day in both glutes and hams.

Cheers for all the tips. I can't wait to get back into the gym and put them into practice.

Sincerely appreciated mate,

J


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good post on lordosis AK


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Most welcome chaps - i've had to learn the hard way but hopefully others can take heed without suffering a big dent in training like i have.

Managed to drag myself out of bed for some cardio this morning :thumb: 40 minutes at 6.1 mph, 2.5% incline. Worked up a reasonable sweat, HR probably somewhere around 120 +/- 10 bpm.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I touched on the subject when doing my PT course but you'll no doubt know stacks more than me in the field.

Well done for starting the cardio!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

AK, great post on lordosis!

Re the front squats, cross grip can become as issue as the weight goes up and it is a fantastic exercise for hitting the core.

I also struggle to clean grip, I used to end up slipping and offbalance. The solution is to clean the bar up from the ground as your arms end up in the right place. It's the only way I can do it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Rackster, i'll keep an eye on my weight over the next week or so with the roughly the same intake as normal to see how things adjust. If nothing else hopefully it'll help my conditioning a bit!

Thanks GB :thumb: The human body really does fascinate me with things like this, i love the theory of clinical reasoning and putting everything together for a diagnosis. Guess thats what comes with a family involved in various healthcare posts 

I'll see how the clean grip is next week, never know i might stumble onto a winner with it


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

75kgx12

70kgx10

60kgx12

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

77kgx12

70kgx12

66kgx12

*Barbell Row*

80kgx10

75kgx10

Lower back was niggling by this point so stopped there, lats were dead anyway.

*DB Preacher*

17.5kgx10

15kgx10

*
Incline Supinated DB Curls*

12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

*Standing Ez Bar Curl*

30kgx10

25kgx12

Good session today. T-bars are taking a lot out of me, but going up week by week so not a problem  As mentioned above, lower back was niggling a bit, whether this is from a poor nights sleep or doing the fronts yesterday i don't know, but i'll keep an eye on it.

Arm work also seemed a bit tougher today, not sure why, but still got a good pump.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a horrible tendancy to cheat on T-Bars unless I have a partner standing over me yelling about my form.

As for the biomechanics. I've been thinking about your issues...Click here for a link on the biomechanics associated with feet and posture; I was on a bit of a rant. :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You specialised in biomechanics? I was going to do that as an MSc but then decided on Physio, i think i love you :wub:

I'll have a proper look at that later as i'm off to train in a few minutes, though some of the stuff i learnt about barefoot running was quite promising! I wonder if i'm over reliant on my ironworks in this case....

Interestingly enough too, my feet have started to ache like hell after doing 2 mornings of cardio? 40 minutes low intensity, but it feels like really bony type DOMS, part of me thinks the shoes i've used for cardio all this time (i only ever wear them for cardio) may be distorting my GAIT a bit.

Hmm!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

102.5kgx6+1

95kgx6+1

85kgx7

*Decline DB*

37.5kgx6

32.5kgx8

32.5kgx8

*Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx9

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

*Smith Floor Press*

70kgx8

65kgx8

60kgx8

50kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx5+3 negatives

BWx4+4 negatives

*Pushdowns*

35kgx12

38kgx10

35kgx10

Hip and ham stretching to finish.

Good session today. Rep numbers were down a bit on the bench but i wasn't expecting to get a full 8 out as we're now in unchartered waters for the bench work. Tri's as per usual seemed to be the weakest link for the pressing work, but by the time i was done with all the chest stuff it felt absolutely smoked, moreso than usual 

Feet are still a tad sore but seemed to get better as the session went on today - makes me think/hope it's just deconditioning from no cardio for quite some time. Will try doing some AM cardio on saturday again since tommorow is hams and glutes.

On the plus side - lower back has been very well behaved the last few days and my right shoulder seems to have vanquished all signs of previous problems, ain't prehab work grand :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What are you doing for cardio mate?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice... nice.. infact coming together very nicely pal


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> What are you doing for cardio mate?


Just 40 minutes low intensity on a treadmill mate - the foot DOMS (i never knew such a thing existed LOL) seem to be subsiding so i'll give it another bash tommorow morning and see where i end up.



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice... nice.. infact coming together very nicely pal


Too right - i think i speak for everyone when i say about frickin' time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As silly as it sounds, check how tight your trainers are. If mine were a little loose my feet used to kill. Other than that, get on the bike lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

like paul said in my journal, the cycle isnt a good cardio choice for fatloss as the exercise is not load bearing.

plus from my POV you are prone to cycling along and then coasting, then cycling....

my feet were ripped raw from my last prep and it was solved this time round by not changing trainers but wearing a thin cotton sock under a football sock. The socks slip and slide off each other instead of causing blisters


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I meant a stationary bike mate, or would the theory still stand even on this pedalling at a constant rate?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Couldn't tell you RACKster, i've only ever done walking for my cardio!

I'll give the trainer thing a go tommorow, if it still persists then i'm going to try barefoot cardio on my treadmill - if the muscles in my feet are weakened as a result of no cardio for so long or from wearing ironworks in the gym they'll need strengthening back up.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

120kgx5

120kgx5

120kgx5

*Good Mornings*

60kgx8

60kgx8

50kgx10

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

*
*

80kgx12

80kgx10

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

52.5kgx10x10 - 30s between sets

Core work and stretching to finish.

Pretty good session today. I think ive finally nailed the form for Sumos, they were smooth all the way through and powered up with some serious glute clenching :thumb:

GM's i think i'm going to change out next week, they're beginning to feel a bit too stressful on my lower back without giving a good hamstring stretch now. Instead i'll do the other exercises first and then have some 12-15 rep RDL or SLDL's to finish with.

Flexibility seems to be coming on quite nicely now in my hips and hams too, might need some new exercises too as i'm running out of range of motion


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Seated Row*

77kgx12

70kgx12

63kgx12

*Underhand Pulldowns*

Done on a plate-loaded machine today rather than a Lat pulldown, the movement arc is much more suited to underhand PD's than a cable machine.

80kgx10

80kgx10

70kgx10

*Chins*

BWx7

BWx6

BWx7

*Barbell Push-Press*

60kgx5

50kgx7

50kgx6

*DB Laterals*

12.5kgx10

10kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

31kgx12/8kgx12

31kgx12/8kgx12

Bit hit and miss today. Felt very laboured throughout and pretty much lost interest by the time i'd finished with the OHP work. Think i'm going back to training weekdays - 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off. The split'll take a bit longer, but i'm sure theres no harm in giving each body part and extra 2 days rest as the split progresses.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work on the sumo's mate. I've never got on with good mornings for the point you made about the lower back.

How's the cardio issue going, have you swapped trainers?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I kept with the same ones, but the pain subsided a bit so i think it was just a conditioning issue. Didn't get round to doing any the last few days as my sleep pattern has been crap, doing legs today so hopefully get back into the groove tommorow morning :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Staggered Leg Press*

*
*

*
*Per leg as master/slave

165kgx12

155kgx12

150kgx12

*Front Squats & Leg Extensions Superset*

60kgx10/25kgx10

Sick burp here, quite a mouthful

60kgx8/25kgx10

*Walking Lunges*

*
*

*
*25kgx~16

Ready to chunder here, no more.

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*130kgx10x10 - 30 seconds rest between sets.

Core work and some stretching to finish.

Not a bad session considering i'm feeling pretty crap today. Haven't slept properly in my 2 days off so cardio was sacked off, and as a result my back tightened up a bit and i feel a little burnt out.

There was more in the front squats, but given how my back felt i decided it best not to be heroic.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think everyone is coming down with cold at the min mate, so might have been the reason for feeling burnt out.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> *Quads/Calves*
> 
> *Staggered Leg Press*
> 
> ...


Time for a break pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah today i've planned to have off anyway, get plenty of food down me and have a proper rest up.

I think EOD training may suit me better for a while - it seems i can cope with 2 on 1 off 3 on 2 off for a few weeks before it catches up with me, but motivation really does drop having to do 3 days in a row.

Hopefully be good for tommorows session, we'll see


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool...

Take it easy pal - remember Rome wasn't built in a day 

Resting is more important than training IME


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Yeah today i've planned to have off anyway, get plenty of food down me and have a proper rest up.


Sounds like a great plan. Training (especially cardio) whilst sleep deprived is a very bad move IMO. If you really have to do it then dosing up very heavily on antioxidants before hand, keeping glucose intake up and a dash of glutamine and beta glucan can help ameliorate immune system suppression.

Best of all is getting sleep though buddy.

All the best,

J


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers guys - i've decided to change things a little bit to give me more rest. I'm going to see how 1 on 1 off plays out for now, AM cardio on the off days. Hopefully with 48 hours additional rest per training cycle it'll allow for some better growth, recovery and avoid burning out.

*
Back Thickness/Biceps*

Forgot my notepad so this is from memory

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

80kgx11

75kgx11

70kgx10

60kgx12

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

70kgx12

66kgx12

63kgx12

59kgx12

*Barbell/DB Shrug Superset*

90kgx12/30kgx12

90kgx10/30kgx10

80kgx12/30kgx12

*DB Preacher*

17.5kgx12

15kgx10

*
Incline Supinated DB Curls*

12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

*Cable Curl*

17.5kgx12

17.5kgx12

Good session today - much more energy than Tuesday's efforts. Little change in the setup as last week my lower back was cained after doing the Tbars. Traps look like they're lagging behind where i thought they'd do OK with all the other back work, so for the time being i'll be doing the above instead of last week's stuff.

All in all a good session - very good pump throughout, although the BB shrugs seemed to put a bit too much strain on my lower back, may try these seated next week and see how it goes.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

102.5kgx7+1

92.5kgx6+1

85kgx6

*Decline DB*

35kgx8

30kgx8

30kgx8

*Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx10

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

*Smith Floor Press*

70kgx6

60kgx7

50kgx12

*Dips*

*
*

BWx4+4 negatives

Elbow niggling a bit from the negatives, no more for today

*Pushdowns/Overhead Extension Superset*

35kgx10/24.5kgx12

31.5kgx10/24.5kgx8

Bit of a weird session today - strength seemed to be all over the shop, despite feeling quite fresh and well fed! Guess it's just one of those sessions, got a bit frustrated towards the end as everything was going down from last week, but what can you do i suppose.

Weight seems to have stayed around 217lbs for a while now, time to up the food again :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Deadlifts*

120kgx5

120kgx5

120kgx5

*Seated Hamstring Curls*

*
*

85kgx12

75kgx12

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

BWx12

*Good Mornings*

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

*Donkey Raises*

BW+20kgx30, 10, 10, 10 - ~15 seconds rest between, into

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*40kgx10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Core and stretching to finish.

Yes you read right, today was the first day in almost 12 months i've pulled conventional stance from the floor   Back has been feeling much better the last week or so with all the stretching, core and cardio work so i thought i'd test the waters during my warm-up sets and it felt fine!

The problem i had last time (well for the first 2 years of training when i could deadlift) was bouncing up and down before the lift as a sort of psych up and carried this through into my sets. The result was my hips shooting up waaaaaay too early and putting everything on my lower back. I'll be adding no more than 5kg per week now, and making sure i keep my **** out and keeping it there as long as possible.

As a result i think i may need to change the exercises around a bit, i've spent so long trying to get my glutes firing properly and sumo's did this perfectly, so i may look at putting pullthroughs back in for working sets.

Also need to find a better way to do donkey raises - my belt felt like it wasn't going to take 2 20kg plates so i had to stick with one, but the exercise felt far better on my gastroc's than anything else i've done.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yay to the deadlift:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Seated Row*

77kgx12

73kgx12

66kgx12

*Underhand Pulldowns*

75kgx12

75kgx10

70kgx12

*Chins*

BWx7

BWx6

BWx6

*Barbell Push-Press*

60kgx6

55kgx6

50kgx6

*DB Laterals*

12.5kgx10

10kgx10+5 swingy reps

7.5kgx10+5 swingy reps

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

31kgx12/9kgx12

28kgx12/9kgx10

DB pullins (thanks GB  ) and stretching to finish.

Good session today - albeit feeling a bit sore from deads. Lower back, medial glutes, and very top of the trap insertions (upper neck) in particular! I'm hoping with more rest on other weeks it won't be enough to put a dent in this session.

OHP work was quite good, but i think my grip was slightly too wide on the first two sets as i was losing a lot of the energy transfer from the leg drive and the bar slowed right up when coming off my clavicles. Also need more flexible wrists! Everything else all good.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

good news on the deads!!

I havnt done them for a couple of months cos' of my back, dont want to start em agan and tempt fate!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If it's anything like my problem Rob - get to work on your core and posterior chain and stretch out your thighs and hips.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hurrah for deadlifts!

As I said the other day, looking good at the moment too, Mr K.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hola - Going to subscribe to this one now I've met you 

And congrats on the deads - definitely agree on stretching thighs and hips.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's something I need to do more of, TBH.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers D - i'm not sure how much weight i've gained since the Pompey show but TBH i'm having more fun in adding strength and weight than worrying about lean gain. Bigger is better :thumb:

If this has been the underlying cause of my problems for the last 10 months or so now then i feel a mug for not doing it sooner. For the 10 minutes it takes at the end of a workout to do, it's removed my back pain almost completely. No more hobbling about when i get out of bed,

That said it could also be the hammering of my hams and glutes for the last two months, but whos to say :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Front Squat*

*
*

*
*70kgx5

80kgx5

85kgx5

80kgx5

*Staggered Leg Press/Leg Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*140kgx10/25kgx10

140kgx10/25kgx10

*Walking Lunges*

*
*

*
*22.5kgx16

22.5kgx16

*Donkey Raise/Leg Press Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*BW+35kgx46 (calfs were on the verge of cramping here so stopped short of 50) into 120kgx50. Rest pauses for 10-15 count where needed.

Pallof presses and stretching to finish

Pretty good session today. Hams were still a bit sore today but didn't seem to affect anything too much.

Fancied some heavier Fronties today to see where i'm at roughly for working sets when fresh. Probably be around 75 for 10's i think, so will give that a go next week.

Leg pressing stuff was burn-orific too, lovely :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

85kgx12

75kgx12

65kgx12

60kgx12

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

73kgx12

70kgx12

63kgx12

59kgx12

*DB Shrug*

35kgx15

35kgx15

35kgx15

*DB Preacher*

20kgx8

15kgx10

*
Incline Supinated DB Curls*

12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

*EZ Bar Curl*

*
*

*
*25kgx12

25kgx10

Usual stretches plus some wrist stretches to finish (as i want to use the clean grip for my Front Squats & OHP'ing)

Really good session today, was sweating like a beast throughout the rowing work. Lower back took quite a caining with the T-bars, but nothing worse than a nasty pump really.

Think i might change the bar i use for cable rows for a bit though, no longer really feeling the movement as i used to with the LPD bar. We've got a neutral grip one of a similar width, but i'm not sure if i need to keep some pronated grip rows in or not, maybe i'm being too anal :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Don't over think things!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> *Back Thickness/Biceps*
> 
> *Makeshift Tbar Row*
> 
> ...


I dont even know what that means


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Was merely a passing thought  I'll give the other bar a whirl next week!

Rob it refers to the position of your palms on a given exercise

Pronated - Palms facing away - classic approach to row movements.

Supinated - Palms facing you - think of underhand/Yates rows.

Neutral - In between - palms facing each other.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, sorry not been in for a while. Hope all is going well


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

How are tricks young grass hopper


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> Hi mate, sorry not been in for a while. Hope all is going well


No worries mate, see you've been under the weather so concentrate on getting that sorted first :thumb:



mick_the_brick said:


> How are tricks young grass hopper


Really good Mick, really good 

Weight has stabilised at 217lbs at the moment with the introduction of AM cardio on off-days, but my recovery on EOD training feels much much better and i'm training with better intensity on sessions towards the end of my training week now. Starting a job (yes you heard right :lol: ) on Wednesday up until christmas, so i'm hoping the extra awake time will help add some more weight with being awake for longer each day.

Perhaps could do with a change of back exercises on my thickness day though if you've got any ideas? I'm still progressing well with T-bar well but my other rowing exercise (Cable rows with the Lat Pulldown bar) seem to be going a bit stagnant.

:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

fatty... now half a stone heavier than me


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> fatty... now half a stone heavier than me


 :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> fatty... now half a stone heavier than me


I don't even wanna know what hole i equate to on the city gym belt :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

102.5kgx7

90kgx7+1 (RP)

85kgx7+1(RP)

*Decline DB*

35kgx8

35kgx6

30kgx10

*Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

10kgx12

*Smith Floor Press*

70kgx6+2 (RP)

60kgx7+2 (RP)

50kgx8+2 (RP)

*Pushdowns/Overhead Extension Superset*

35kgx10/24.5kgx10

31.5kgx10/24.5kgx10

31.5kgx10/21kgx12

Bit of a mish-mash session again. Benching was no better than last week, possibly because random spotter #1294 decided to unload the bar BEFORE I WAS SET :cursing: :cursing: So god knows how much energy i wasted having to set myself with a ton over my head. Think i need a slightly newer direction with the benching though as i've been stuck on 102.5 for the last three weeks. In my mind i can either drop down to 100 and try for 10's, or go up to 105 and try for 6's.

Start my new job tommorow though, so at least i've got an income now :thumbup1:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

alrite AK, just took a look at your last workout..what are the smith floor presses like, does it keep the tension solely on the triceps? Is this with a normal bench grip? thanks


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Dan - i do them more as a functional bench exercise rather than worrying about how it feels on my tri's, but because the movement stops when your triceps hit the floor, it seems to take the chest and probably delts out of the equation quite well. I prefer doing lockouts but alas the equipment doesn't allow me to do them as well!

Give 'em a go if you fancy them and see how you do


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Deadlifts*

125kgx5

130kgx5

135kgx5

140kgx5

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx12

BWx12

BWx10

*Good Mornings*

50kgx10

55kgx10

55kgx8

*Donkey Raises*

BW+25kgx25, 10, 10, 10, 10 - ~15 seconds rest between, into

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*50kgx10, 10, 10, 5

Core and stretching to finish.

Hmm. Well last week i pulled 120 for 5's and it seemed alright, today i pulled 140 and it seemed alright :lol: I think in fairness my ego crept in a wee bit so i'll pop it back in check next time around to ensure my hips aren't riding up too early. Still there was no discomfort at any point, only some lower back pump.

First session i think i've ever done after a full days work too, not too bad :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nice workout - Hope to be hitting similar soon.

Do you normally do your sessions before work?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shexi deads - not at all bad considering your back issues.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers chaps :thumb:

M_at - today was the first time i think ive had to train after work in at least 3 years. Since i graduated in July this is the first job i've had! Been an absolute nightmare finding work.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Width/Shoulders*

*Seated Row*

77kgx12

70kgx10

70kgx10

*Underhand Pulldowns*

80kgx12

75kgx10

70kgx10

*Chins*

BWx8

BWx6

BWx5

*Barbell Push-Press*

60kgx7

55kgx5

50kgx8

*DB Laterals/Cable Laterals Superset*

12.5kgx10/5kgx10

10kgx10/5kgx10

7kgx10/2.5kgx10

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

Crossover station rather than LPD today, felt much better.

21kgx15/9kgx10

24.5kgx12/9kgx10

Stretching to finish.

Back work was a bit dull this week, not really having as much enjoyment as i used to so time for a change up next time around.

Delt work on the other hand was awesome :thumb: PP is up just the 1 rep at 60kg, so i'm happy enough with that for now given the amount of work being done before it. Lateral supersets destroyed me though, so much burning :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Front Squat*

*
*

*
*75kgx10

70kgx10

70kgx10

*Staggered Leg Press*

*
*

*
*140kgx10

140kgx10

*Walking Lunges*

*
*

*
*22.5kgx16

22.5kgx16

*Donkey Raise/Leg Press Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*Leg press first this week - 130kgx50 into DR's at BW+25kgx50. Calves were pumped somewhat after that 

Palloff Presses & stretching to finish

Good session today. Fronties took a hell of a lot out of me - from memory i think i'm only a few KG's off where i was when i started using a belt for support so thats quite encouraging. Was having to rest pause from 6 though as i was blowing out my **** 

Lunges were horrible and standard, nearly saw the contents of pre-WO nutrition come up once or twice :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back Thickness/Biceps*

*Makeshift Tbar Row*

85kgx12

75kgx12

70kgx12

*Wide Grip Cable Row*

63x10 (Used a different bar for the first set and it was poo so went back to my normal one)

63kgx12

63kgx12

*DB Shrug*

37.5kgx15

37.5kgx12

37.5kgx12

*DB Preacher*

20kgx8

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

*
Incline Supinated DB Curls*

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

Usual stretches to finish.

Productive session today but i'm finding myself a bit bored of it. Next week i think i'll go back to BB rows for a bit or i may just lump Back training into one session again for a while and have Shoulders with Tri's or Bi's.

Feeling absolutely shagged after most training days now, AM cardio and PM weights is not fun :ban:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

well done for finding a job - new grad PT jobs are hopelessly thin on th ground down this way.

Where did you get a job?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's nothing special for now, just some temp work with the local council that'll take me up to christmas time. Hopefully i can get an extension to take me until the end of January so i can hop straight from that onto my MSc in PT.

Fingers crossed in 2012 i can find a job relatively quick and get working up the ladder!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll get used to the cardio and weights in about another week mate.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

still no pt work then?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope so Rack mate, i'm getting in from the gym in the evening and i'm absolutely shagged. In bed around 10 and it's getting earlier with every session LOL!

Unfortunately not Sam - i applied for some stuff via NHS jobs but either i didn't get a reply or the jobs i managed to interview for i was turned down because of no experience etc. I had to bite the bullet and just find what i could to bring some money in before i start so for want or worse i'll be going in with very little knowledge of a clinical environment...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Triceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

105kgx5+1

95kgx6+1

90kgx6+1

*Decline DB*

35kgx8

30kgx10

30kgx8

*Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

15kgx9

12.5kgx12

*Smith Floor Press*

75kgx5+1.5 - missed the lockout pin for #6

65kgx6

55kgx8

*Pushdowns/Overhead Extension Superset*

38.5kgx12/31.5kgx5 > 28kgx5

31.5kgx10/24.5kgx10

Pretty productive session today. I went through the flat work feeling pretty pleased with my technique in comparison to the last few weeks, reps were very controlled coming off the chest although the sticky point was far more pronounced than previous weeks. It only occured to me when i was doing my floor pressing that i'd changed my grip width!

Although it wasn't a massive change (i've been using my middle finger on the second ring of an Oly bar, but went for my index finger on it today without realising) it did seem to offset the massive stress on my delts & tri's that i've been feeling recently. The other issue of note was the sticky point, with my normal grip i wouldn't really hit it, but with the assisted reps today it stopped dead in it's tracks.

Either way i'm happy with the weight increase - i'll stick at 105 next time to try for 6 unassisted before moving up again. Everything else was pretty good today, first set of pushdowns felt quite tough on my elbows though, guessing it's just the upping of the weight.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I found that a slightly narrower grip helped my shoulder massively.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine might be the same - i've had no real issues with it since i canned flat DB benching work. Setting my shoulders up properly before helps me massively as does a good warm up, although one of the tendons has been pinching a bit this week where i've been sat in front of a computer all day and my lats feel quite tight. Must remember to stretch them out more now.

I was just quite surprised how different it felt with what can't have been more than 2 cm in my grip. Middle finger on the ring = more constant tricep stress and failure point varies, but index finger on the ring = first 4-5 reps are fine then SPLAT sticky point on the last one!

Must admit i do love low rep work, i think once i'm squatting again i may go for some strength training periodisation and see how i fare... :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Deadlifts*

130kgx5

130kgx5

130kgx5

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx15

BWx12

*Good Mornings*

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

*Seated Calf Raise/Donkey Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*50kgx50/BW+25kgx50

Core work and stretching to finish off.

Back hasn't been playing ball the last few days - i think part of it is down to slacking off of cardio (last time i did some was tues/weds i think) or core work and things around my hips have tightened up. Eitherway i played it safe this week with everything; Deads form i think was better but i need to video it really to make sure my hips are staying put as long as possible.

Will make a concious effort to get everything done over the next 10 days to make sure i'm more supple for the next DL session i have.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Barbell Push-Press*

65kgx5 - missed the 6th, balance was well off.

60kgx6

50kgx8

*DB Laterals/Cable Laterals Superset*

12.5kgx12/7.5kgx8

10kgx12/5kgx12

8kgx12/5kgx8

*CGBP*

*
*

*
*70kgx8

60kgx8

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

24.5kgx15/9kgx12

24.5kgx12/9kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Change of tact for a while at least, was getting bored of twice-weekly back training, so will be changing things up a bit to hopefully get a bit more meat on my shoulders and get my bench up some more, so the tricep work was just a filler since i blasted them on Friday.

Push pressing work was good today, made a concious effort to contract my glutes and quads hard as i drove up and it gave a really stable base to lock out from. Happy enough with the increase on last week's efforts. If i can to 70kg by new year for at least 8 i'll be a very happy bunny.

CGBP form needs work i think - the first set was about 2x fist width apart, with my palms either side of the beginning of the knurling next to the gap with none on it, then the second set was a fist width's apart gripping the non-knurled part of the bar. Both sets i brought the bar down to my upper abs/ lower sternum (so lower than i'd normally bench to on my torso) but it still felt quite a heavy contraction in my pecs. My ideal form here is obviously to minimise the chest and cain my tri's as much as possible! Will sort this out in time for the next session.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The bar shouldn't touch your body on CGBP - it should go no lower than 6-8 inches above. Playing around with hand spacing is a good idea though, I like just narrower than shoulder width.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah i wasn't aware of that Daz, but it makes perfect sense. Will adjust accordingly next time :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*100kgx5

110kgx5

110kgx5

110kgx5

*Leg Press*

*
*

*
*150kgx12

*Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*30kgx12

35kgx12

*Barbell Lunges*

*
*

*
*50kgx12

60kgx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise/Donkey Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*140kgx50/BW+25kgx45

Weight planks s/s with DB pullins and stretching to finish.

I won't lie, the above wasn't anywhere near the intensity i like but i've been feeling bloated/gassy/horrible all day and i just felt rough throughout.

BUT on the brightside, back squats :thumb: Had a thorough warm-up beforehand and kept it at 5's to find out where i'm at weight wise and so form wouldn't falter too much. My back feels ready for these having done them, no pain at the bottom like i had previously when i was gauging how ready i was to go back to Back squats.

Hitting depth with my usual stance (around or just wider than shoulder width i think) was no issue at all, and i took my time coming up rather than blasting upwards and risking GM'ing the weight up, squeezing my glutes and driving my knees out when things slowed down.

Leg press is off the menu for now too, presumably from the pumps i got from the squats i could feel the tension and strain on the area of my lower back thats been troublesome with staggered and normal reps. I'm in need of a new-look session so i may do Backs/Extensions/Lunges or Backs/Fronts/Lunges, unsure yet.

Hopefully i can wake up in one piece and keep up the squattage


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yay! Welcome back to squat land. It's a nice place to be back in isn't it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's definately a great place to be. That said i can't decide if i like squats or deads more. It's been around a year since i've been able to do both at the same time!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I feel happy in squat land.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I prefer deads on Sunday but by the time Wednesday comes around I seem to prefer squats.

And on friday I prefer bench.

Maybe I'm just fickle and like being in the gym.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I am happier in deadlift land. It's my happy place, especially when I lose count of the plates.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't decide whether i prefer squatting or deadlifting.

Maybe once i can get the form perfect for both ill be in a better position to evaluate :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx11

BWx7

BWx6

*Barbell Row*

80kgx10

75kgx10

75kgx10

*Underhand Pulldowns*

*
*

*
*70kgx12

70kgx10

60kgx12

*Cable Row*

*
*

*
*63kgx10

63kgx10

63kgx10

*DB Shrug*

40kgx10,10 - 30s rest between sets

32.5kgx10,10 - 30s rest between sets

Usual stretches to finish.

New look back session as i'm bored with doing it over 2 workouts, didn't take long at all which was nice. Weights weren't amazing but got a nice thorough pump throughout. May mix and match some new exercises to keep it fresh.

Weight this morning was 219lbs/15st9, slowly creeping up still, blob blob blob :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> *Back*
> 
> *Chins*
> 
> ...


didnt realise you were that big....no offense intended!! Your natural as well aren't you?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, no worries Rob! Yeah i'm natty but a fatty natty at that  Measurements are nowt special at the moment. Chest is around 44", arms 15.5", thighs nearly 25" (assuming most people measure half way up!) and my waist measurement i'll keep to myself :lol: Once my strength stops going up on the big lifts i'll worry about cutting but until then i'm happy to be a chunkster! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> LOL, no worries Rob! Yeah i'm natty but a fatty natty at that  Measurements are nowt special at the moment. Chest is around 44", arms 15.5", thighs nearly 25" (assuming most people measure half way up!) and my waist measurement i'll keep to myself :lol: *Once my strength stops going up on the big lifts i'll worry about cutting but until then i'm happy to be a chunkster!* :thumb:


thats what i (hopefully, with fingers and everything else crossed) have come to realise these past few days....put negative 'fat' thoughts to the back of your mind and crack on!! good luck anyway pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

105kgx6

100kgx5+1*

90kgx6

*Decline DB*

37.5kgx7

32.5kgx7

32.5kgx6

*Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx10

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

*Smith Floor Press*

Smith was in use so DB floor press instead. 27.5kgx9/8/7

*DB Preacher*

*
*

*
*20kgx8

15kgx8

12.5kgx8

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
*15kgx10

12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

Stretching to finish.

Top session today :thumb: Benching was really smooth, although my hamstring cramped to fcuk on the first set and i didn't quite get set properly which made it a fun PB! The second set was strong and got an awesome spot, not sure how/if the last rep was assisted, but it took a good 10 seconds for it to come up :lol: Feel so much better taking a marginally wider grip and setting up an arch of some sort before lift-off.

Maybe i'm a powerlifter at heart after all :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YES! Another one converted!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Is this part of your master plan - convert everyone to powerlifting? Can I help? :lol:

Nice benching there Mr AK.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

dmcc said:


> YES! Another one converted!


LOL, i must admit at present the parts of my training i'm enjoying the most are the low rep B/S/D's. Once my lower back is sufficiently conditioned (probably new year at the very earliest) i'll be looking at a 10-12 week periodisation type thing to see where i can push on to strength wise.



M_at said:


> Is this part of your master plan - convert everyone to powerlifting? Can I help? :lol:
> 
> Nice benching there Mr AK.


Cheers Matty :thumb: I feel like i've found my ideal technique so far and i'm guessing playing about with the arch will only make it better


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Matty?

*raises eyebrow


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I wish i had never hurt me back, i loved Bench, deads and squats...

squats are cming on now, im reluctant to do deads though


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Matty?
> 
> *raises eyebrow


It was an affectionate name we gave someone at uni, ironically called matt, so now every matt is matty to me :lol:



robisco11 said:


> I wish i had never hurt me back, i loved Bench, deads and squats...
> 
> squats are cming on now, im reluctant to do deads though


Hip and thigh stretches, core work, specific hamstring/glute work and you'll be on your way. Honestly it sorted mine out in a number of weeks rather than the months i waited last year for it to recover.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Matty?
> 
> *raises eyebrow


I raised both.



Ak_88 said:


> It was an affectionate name we gave someone at uni, ironically called matt, so now every matt is matty to me :lol:


I'll forgive you this time...



Ak_88 said:


> Hip and thigh stretches, core work, specific hamstring/glute work and you'll be on your way. Honestly it sorted mine out in a number of weeks rather than the months i waited last year for it to recover.


Agreed - I've been stretching and icing and stretching and icing and yesterday I was pulling 140 for reps quite easily and on wednesday I was doing light leg work with 110kg squats and 300kg leg press. Which is basically where I was before I injured my back - if not better.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks guys, i'll start doing more stretching. I used to love deadlifting, hopefully it wont be too long before im doing it again


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Look at trying sumo's Rob if you want to get into them sooner rather than later. I found that the lower back stays more static and moves up and down rather than starting quite flexed and requiring full extension like with conventional deads.

Technique is quite difficult to master but well worth a go!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlift*

*
*

*
*120kgx5

130kgx5

130kgx5

*Deadlifts*

100kgx5

120kgx5

120kgx5

120kgx5

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx15

BWx12

*Good Mornings*

*Seated Calf Raise/Donkey Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*50kgx50

Core work and stretching to finish off.

Not a great session by any stretch of the imagination, despite a sumo PB. Warmed up with pullthroughs and normal dynamic stuff pre-DL. Put 40kg on the bar, pulled 3 reps, something seized/cramped/spasm'd/twinged bigtime. Felt like something had blown out big time and i was shítting it.

Yet after pulling a few sets of sumo, whatever was previously problematic seemed to have calmed down and loosened up, so my hope is it's nothing major. No 'bad' pumps to speak of during the conventional deads, just some strong lower back pump. Form dipped a tad with the sumo's first but nothing major.

Left out the GM's as a result, although the GHR's pumped up the bad area of my back like nothing else, not fun!

I seem to be picking up more and more niggles now too - my elbow is playing up a bit after heavy pressing work and the lower portion of my left shin is feeling painful whenever i put too much weight on it. Squats last week were not too pleasant.

If it continues into the next training week then i'll contemplate a deloading week as i've not had any time off from heavy training since around Easter i think.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Barbell Push-Press*

65kgx7 - 8th missed, came off the chest alright but balance went funny, had to dump halfway through lockout

60kgx7

55kgx7 - Failed to get it off the chest properly on 8

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*20kgx10

20kgx8

*DB Laterals/Cable Laterals Superset*

10kgx12/7.5kgx10

10kgx10/5kgx10

8kgx12/2.5kgx10

*Smith Helmet Press*

*
*

*
*50kgx10

55kgx7

45kg8

*Pushdown/Overhead Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*35kgx12/24.5kgx10

31.5kgx12/24.5kgx10

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

24.5kgx15/9kgx12

24.5kgx15/9kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Good solid session today, standing overhead work is coming along nicely albeit a bit wobbly towards the end of the set  70kg for reps by new year is looking very attainable too at this rate.

Couldn't really get to grips with the CGBP today so gave helmet pressing a go instead for some functional overhead lockout work, battered my triceps a treat so will be doing these more often :thumb:

Had a chat with Mick yesterday too and the diet will be tweaked a bit to try and iron out the fat issues i'm currently feeling. Less carbs, more protein & fats to come next week.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*100kgx10

100kgx10

90kgx15

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*45kgx10x7

*DB Lunges*

*
*

*
*20kgx16

20kgx16

*Seated Raise/Donkey Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*50kgx50/25kgx50

Core work and stretching to finish.

Good session  Squats felt solid and couldn't resist a 15 repper to finish :whistling: No back issues or pumps with the squats yet felt slightly tender with the lunges strangely enough, not really sure why!

Will probably use the above for my quads session now, really enjoyed it. Up to 15's for all the squats though i'm thinking, much easier to maintain a good arch and form throughout. Hoping for very little immobility and stifness in my back tommorow too :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*
*

*
Chins*

*
*

BWx11

BWx7

BWx5

*Barbell Row*

80kgx10

80kgx10

75kgx10

*Underhand Pulldowns*

75kgx12

75kgx10

70kgx8

*Cable Row*

70kgx10

63kgx10

56kgx10

*DB Shrug*

35kgx10x4 - 30s rest between sets.

Some facepulls at face height rather than from above and stretching to finish up.

Quite a good one today - chins didn't really move but assuming i've added some bodyweight over the last 10 days then theres your progression  . BB rows were pretty good too, took a slightly wider grip and felt a bit more backy, weight up on these next week too.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooo....

How are the diet changes making you feel??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Much better thanks Mick!

Aside from my PPWO meal theres a lot less 'forcing' the meals down with less carbs and more fats. Got a bag of nuts i'm having a few handfuls of with each meal to make up for it, not sure how much i'm having but three generous handfuls seems sufficient to me.

Not sure how/if my weight's changed, will check it out at the weekend


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Great news mate - thought it would help...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

107.5kgx4*

105kgx3

100kgx6+1

90kgx6

*Decline DB*

37.5kgx8

35kgx8

30kgx10

*Cable Crossovers*

Dips today since a group of ****s were using the crossover machine and refusing to let anyone else on :cursing:

BWx12, 5

*Smith Floor Press*

70kgx5

50kgx8

40kgx12

*DB Preacher*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx10

12.5kgx8

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

Stretching to finish.

This probably goes down as one of the worst sessions of 2009, a crap session to end a crap day. Somehow my shaker managed to burst open at work in the fridge so pre-WO was down the toilet, had to buy some CNP bars in place of it which pretty much ****ed my whole pre workout ritual up the wall.

I have never, *never*, had a worse spot on the bench. Ask for help with lift off and then take your hands away from the bar.

What does he do? Give me a lift off with enough power to send me to the ****ing moon. The bar was left dangling over my ****ing abs, so there goes a load of energy trying to set myself properly, and to top it off he decides to glue his hands to the bar and utter the three worst words in a gym "It's all you" whilst i can FEEL how much he's taking :cursing: :cursing:

So essentially my heaviest set was a complete shambles and left me in a **** position for the remainder of the flat work. The second set was alright all things considered as i refused to ask another idiot to 'spot' me.

The cable crossover incident got right under my skin too. 3 old fat ****s who i've had issues with before were refusing to let me jump in because they were claiming to constantly be on the go. I'll remember to take extra long rests next time they're after what i'm on, tossers.

So as you can see the dummy was well and truly out today, the sooner February rolls around and i can join a proper gym the better, i'm ****ing fed up of all these ****holes in shítness first.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

*hugs*

Time to channel the rage into the next workout.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

'its all you'

those words make me shudder!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

M_at said:


> *hugs*
> 
> Time to channel the rage into the next workout.


Deads on saturday, my lower back is in for some serious pasty smashage


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Onto the next mate


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

you trained yet mate?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup....see below 

*
Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlifts*

*
*

*
*130kgx5

135kgx5

130kgx5

*Deadlifts*

130kgx5

130kgx5

130kgx5

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx12 - Without broom, using a press-up to kickstart the concentric phase. LPD station isn't suitable for this as my ankles aren't held securely in place. Also felt like my knee ligaments were going to explode!!

BWx15

BWx12

*Good Mornings*

50kgx10

55kgx8

50kgx10

*Seated Calf Raise/Donkey Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*55kgx50/BW+30kgx50

A rather unpleasant core circuit of planks, side planks and DB pullins followed by usual stretches to finish.

Good session today, erased the memories of thursdays shocker (though ironically my chest is still sore from it LOL). Had to do sumo's again first today. Very strange situation i seem to be in, my back pumps up really painfully if i warm up with conventional deads, but if i warm-up and do Sumo's first, it's fine to DL after. Get your noggin' around that!

Conventional deads were solid though, much more in the tank and i seem to have found my ideal stance so hopefully i can crack on next week with some heavier sets.

GM's seemed to aggravate my back a tad this week so next week i'll finish the lower back work off with some pullthroughs instead.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Barbell Push-Press*

Fancied some ad-hoc singles today, just to see where my strength is at.

60kgx2

70kgx1

75kgx1

80kgxF - Too shakey off the chest, had to dump it.

80kgx1 

*Strict Standing Press*

*
*

*
*50kgx8

50kgx6

40kgx8

*DB Laterals/Cable Laterals Superset*

Cables then DB's this week

7.5kgx10/10kgx10

5kgx10/8kgx10

*Smith Helmet Press*

*
*

*
*55kgx10

50kgx9

40kgx10

*Pushdown/Overhead Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*38.5kgx12/24.5kgx10

35kgx12/21kgx10

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

24.5kgx12/10kgx12

24.5kgx12/10kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Top session today, well happy with the PP'ing :thumb: Gym was full of the 'good' trainers today and got a few tips off a guy i was doing jerks and let me hop in with him. Stance has come in a bit which seems to prevent the backward lean a bit and'll hopefully help transfer some drive from the hips. Just need to get my wrist flexibility better to get the most out of this lift!

There was probably another 2.5kg in the tank i think; coming off the chest was hard work but once i got it past eye-level the lockout was laboured but straightforward. Hopefully i can put 100kg overhead in 2010!

Everything else was pretty good today, great start to the week :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

How you getting on with the eating pal??

Still working ok for you


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey brickazoid - it's all still really good! Training feels just as efficient and intense despite ~100g carbs less per day. My weight seems to have stabilised now though; need to figure out where to alter it to keep adding it


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*100kgx15

95kgx15

90kgx15

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*47.5kgx10x7

*DB Lunges*

*
*

*
*20kgx16

20kgx16

*Seated Raise/Donkey Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*Forgot my dipping belt today, so just seated raises;

52.5kgx10x6 - 30s rest between

Core work and stretching to finish.

Butter my quads up, they're toasted! 

Forgot how ill i feel after doing 15 rep squats though. First set is straightforward enough, feel a bit off, second set done, feel like death, third set done, collapse in a euphoric heap :thumb: Pretty much zero lower back pump which was nice too! Only thing i need to keep an eye on is keeping the weight on my heels, not sure if my ironworks are causing this or not.

Extensions and lunges were also painfully fun. When i got up to get off the bus on the way home my quads cramped up horrendously and it must've been my best ever impression of bambi :lol: Hoping for some nice DOMS tommorow please!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

So you walking like John this morning then


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish i was Kate! At the moment i've got some half-decent glute DOMS but other than that my quads aren't feeling too bad. Little bit dissappointed really  Wonder if they'll come along later today :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> I wish i was Kate! At the moment i've got some half-decent glute DOMS but other than that my quads aren't feeling too bad. Little bit dissappointed really  Wonder if they'll come along later today :whistling:


God I do that as well ....sit and wait for the DOMs :laugh: Hit a PB on cable crossovers and was expecting pain today..nada, zip 

They will probably hit tonight...yeah lets just hope for that


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Hey brickazoid - it's all still really good! Training feels just as efficient and intense despite ~100g carbs less per day. My weight seems to have stabilised now though; need to figure out where to alter it to keep adding it


Cool up the pro / fats :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*
*

*
Chins*

*
*

BWx11

BWx7

BWx6

*Barbell Row*

90kgx8

90kgx6

90kgx6

80kgx8

*Cable Row*

70kgx10

63kgx10

56kgx10

*Underhand Pulldowns*

80kgx10

75kgx9

70kgx8

*Chest Supported DB Row*

*
*

*
*22.5kgx10

22.5kgx10

*DB Shrug*

37.5kgx12

37.5kgx10

Reasonable session to finish the week on, even though i feel like i'm coming down with a cold or something. Decided to drop my BB row reps down to 6-8's now so will throw on 95 next week and see how i get on.

Chest supported rows were quite good too, will be keeping these in for now.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

107.5kgx4+1

100kgx5+1

90kgx6

*Decline DB*

37.5kgx8

35kgx7

32.5kgx8

*Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

15kgx10

12.5kgx10 > 7.5kgx10

*Smith Floor Press*

70kgx8

60kgx8

50kgx8

45kgx10

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
*15kgx10

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

*DB Preacher*

*
*

*
*15kgx8

12.5kgx8

10kgx10

Stretching to finish.

Good session today despite feeling quite rough, scratchy throat, dry mouth and generaly feeling of bunged-up-ness make for a duff weekends worth of sleep so my backs a bit delicate too.

Happy enough with the first set of benching - first 4 were laboured but very smooth. Last one i hit the sticky point and couldn't get through it quick enough so had to get a little assistance. Good spotter though.

Everything else was alright, intensity dropped off a tad towards but no biggy


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice going mate... things are still moving along nicely yeah??

Updates biatch


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup all good thus far Micky - plodding on as best i can


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlift*

*
*

*
*140kgx5 - Lovely, smooth

140kgx5 - As above

140kgx5 - First 2 pretty good, last 3 a bit ugly. Should've dropped the weight.

*Deadlifts*

130kgx5

130kgx5

130kgx5

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

BWx12

*Cable Pullthroughs*

*
*

*
*24.5kgx12

21kgx12

*Seated Calf Raise/Donkey Calf Raise Superset*

*
*

*
*Back was niggling a touch so did nowt of note here.

Stretching & core work to finish.

Session started off top notch today, well pleased with the sumo's for the first two sets, although drifting form in the third left me niggling a tad in my back, so played it safe on the conventional deads. Conventionals felt light but rather that than risk blowing my back out again. Should be OK to crack on next week.

Feel like i've finally found my groove for the sumo's now though, can be a bugger to get it off the ground but once it's airborne theres no other way but up and locked out :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Barbell Push-Press*

65kgx5 - Bit of a wobbly set and couldn't find my groove so left it there as the 6th came off the chest too badly to lock it.

60kgx6

60kgx6

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*22.5kgx10

22.5kgx10

*DB Laterals/Cable Laterals Superset*

10kgx10/7.5kgx8

10kgx10/7.5kgx8

10kgx10/5kgx8

*Smith Helmet Press*

*
*

*
*60kgx8

50kgx10

45kgx10

*Pushdown/Overhead Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*Different machine to last week so weights irrelevant here, 2 sets done.

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

24.5kgx15/10kgx12

24.5kgx15/10kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Reasonable session today. During the first set of the PP's something clicked or crunched in my back, put it down to 'cracking' the vertebrae which i tend to get when i'm warming up but it was a bit worse than normal. Nowt much to worry about as it's happened before - kinda helpful as it makes me sit with proper shoulder posture :lol:

Other stuff was all pretty good, should be on the up next week.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*105kgx15

100kgx15

95kgx15

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*50kgx10x7

*DB Lunges*

*
*

*
*22.5kgx16

22.5kgx16

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*60kgx10

70kgx10

70kgx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*160kgx10

160kgx10

Stretching & core work to finish.

Broken, i'm absolutely broken  Squats were pretty good today, first set was solid, second a few too many backy reps, the third OK. But in the space of 10 days i somehow forgot how soul destroying these are :thumb:

Also got some 'advice' from a PT telling me my stance was too wide and it'll give me joint problems in later life :lol:

Walking in from the car was fun too, quad cramps + ice = slooooow steps :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice sessions x

You have mail x


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*
*

*
Chins*

BWx12 - UP 

BWx6.5 - Down

BWx5 - Down :lol:

*Barbell Row*

*
*

95kgx6

95kgx6

90kgx6

90kgx6

*
Cable Row*

70kgx10

63kgx10

56kgx10

*Underhand Pulldowns*

80kgx10

75kgx9

70kgx8

*Chest Supported DB Row*

25kgx10

20kgx12

*DB Shrug*

40kgx12+3

35kgx12+3

Face pulls & stretching to finish.

Not bad, not great one today. Managed to squeeze one extra chin out on the first set but seemed to bomb out on the other two sets as a result  . Laboured through the session after the BB rows, need to rethink this stuff though as it hasn't gone anywhere for a while now. May cut out all the fluff in the new year and just go Deads, Chins and a rowing exercise or 2 if my lower back will allow it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Funny, isn't it? Every time I get a new PB on the first set of chins, or go above 10 reps, my subsequent sets are monged!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pain in the **** more like


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Do as I did - do a set you're happy with and then stop :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, if only it were that simple!

Next week i'm going to cut the crap out and just go for some deads, chins and 2 row variants. Touchwood i can do conventional stance deads, sumo's *and* squats over the course of 10 days without my back playing up!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

100kgx7

90kgx7

85kgx6

*Decline DB*

37.5kgx8

37.5kgx6

32.5kgx8

*Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

10kgx15

*Smith Floor Press*

60kgx8

60kgx8

50kgx8

*Seated Preacher Curl*

*
*

*
*25kgx12

25kgx9

25kgx8

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

12.5kgx10

Stretching to finish.

Benching was absolute tosh today. Was expecting to finish work around 1ish but ended up being in until half 2 which completely threw my food intake off around training, so the above was done with the last meal ~2.5 hours beforehand, not good.

Factor in that there were no good spotters so i sacked off 107 this week and just went through what i could do alone. Decline work was good though, will be up to the 40's next week.

Floor pressing was OK, changed the form a bit to completely stop at the bottom and remove the tension to really work the concentric movement.

That'll do until saturday, merry christmas readers :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Sumo Deadlift*

*
*

*
*145kgx5

140kgx5

135kgx5

*Deadlifts*

135kgx5

135kgx5

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

BWx12

*Cable Pullthroughs*

*
*

*
*28kgx12

24.5kgx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*50kgx15

50kgx12

40kgx15

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*120kgx15

120kgx15

Core work and stretching to finish.

Pretty good session today - now into unknown/PB territory with the sumo's so hopefully be able to continue adding 2.5-5kg per session for a bit longer. Couldn't quite find the smooth groove i had last week as my hips felt a tad tight but generally OK. Back was starting to niggle a bit on the conventionals so will keep an eye on that when i do them on Back day on Wednesday.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Barbell Push-Press*

67.5kgx6

60kgx6

60kgx6

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*25kgx9

25kgx7

*DB Laterals/Cable Laterals Superset*

10kgx12/5kgx10

9kgx10/5kgx8

9kgx10/2.5kgx12

*Smith Helmet Press*

*
*

*
*62.kgx7

55kgx8

50kgx8

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx10

BWx8

BWx6

*Cable Overhead Extensions*

*
*

*
*28kgx12

28kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

28kgx12/10kgx12

28kgx12/10kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Good one today - Push pressing was nice and strong today so 70 for next week to come. Everything else all good :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

All sweet! Look like you're the king of GHR:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If only i could do 'em unassisted though Tan! The seat on the LPD machine doesn't hold my ankles in place properly, so if i try them without a broom handle then i end up pivoting at the wrong point (see page 2 for a lovely illustration from IB  )

Great as a finisher though after lots of deads :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> If only i could do 'em unassisted though Tan! The seat on the LPD machine doesn't hold my ankles in place properly, so if i try them without a broom handle then i end up pivoting at the wrong point (see page 2 for a lovely illustration from IB  )
> 
> Great as a finisher though after lots of deads :thumb:


Damn....I thought they were broomless:whistling: Still a goodun though. If you want to make them harder you can dangle a weight around your waist"


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*110kgx10

110kgx10

100kgx15

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*55kgx15

65kgx12

55kgx12

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*55kgx10x7

*DB Lunges*

*
*

*
*22.5kgx16

22.5kgx16

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*130kgx50 - Rest pauses as necessary

Core work and stretching to finish.

Pretty good session today. Couldn't get myself into the mindset for 15 rep squats to start with today so stuck with 10's that felt nice and smooth, no back issues, then did a 15'er to finish  Few backy reps but no major problems.

Trying something new with the calf training too, instead of doing them all last and risking just going through the motions i'll be doing them as the second exercise after squats and sumo deads and then at the end, alternating exercises as i can be bothered too, hopefully spark a little growth :whistling:

Debating training back tommorow, will see how everything feels tommorow - lower back especially. If i'm not up to it then i'll just have 2 days off instead :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*
*

*
Deadlifts*

*
*

*
*140kgx5

145kgx5

150kgx5

*Barbell Row*

*
*

90kgx8

90kgx8

85kgx8

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx8

BWx5

BWx5

*
Cable Row*

63kgx10

56kgx10

56kgx10

*DB Shrugs*

42.5kgx12

37.5kgx12

Facepulls & stretching to finish.

Lovely session :thumb: Brought a lot of motivation back for this session to finally have a 'big' lift to kick it off with. Loads left in the tank for the DL's - probably another 10-15kg in it for a real 5RM, so next week 150's the starting point.

Everything else down a bit as a result but no issues, lower back tweaking ever so slightly after the last set of deads, but seemed more painful after doing shrugs and whilst doing facepulls :confused1: get your head around that. Nowt to worry about though, probably just some uncomfortable pump.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

105kgx6

100kgx6+1

90kgx6+1

*Decline DB*

40kgx5

35kgx6

30kgx10

*Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx12 - Bit too delty

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

*Smith Floor Press*

65kgx8

60kgx8

50kgx8

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
*15kgx10

15kgx8

*Barbell Curl*

*
*

*
*30kgx10

25kgx10

*Cable Curl*

*
*

*
*21kgx10

17.5kgx10

Stretching to finish.

Pretty good one today. Decided to go for 105 after last weeks 100x7 rather than go straight to 107 again and end up bombing around 3-4 reps. Remaining pressing work seemed laboured as my tri's were toasted from the flat work, but thats life!

Hams are still sore from deadlifting on saturday so doing sumo's on wednesday could be fun!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woohoo at comfortably breaking the 100 barrier


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

100's been down since about October i think, long since broke that one 

End of the year goal is to get 140 done for a single, along with 100 push-press, 180 squat, and 220 Deadlift :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*150kgx3

155kgx3

Hips shagged, no more.

*SLDL*

80kgx8

80kgx8

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*120kgx20

140kgx15

140kgx12

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

BWx12

*Cable Pullthroughs*

*
*

*
*28kgx12

24.5kgx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*45kgx50

Core work and stretching to finish.

Highly average session, not much to write home about. Trying to deadlift heavy twice in 5 days = bad idea. Kind of made the rest of the session a bore as a result as i was all hyped up thinking i could manage them :whistling:

SLDL's i've not done in a long time, felt OK on my lower back bar some pump towards the end - need to really tweak the RoM for these. I can get down to the floor with the bar no problems but i'm unsure if losing the arch in my back when getting deeper will crock me in the long run.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Still, how often in the past have you pulled 155kg for reps?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I can highly recommend walking across snowy fields for two days in a row to hit the cales and glutes!!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

About 2 years ago was when i was deadlifting in this sort of range for reps. My best stands at 172 for 4 i think and my single-best was for 200. After that it's just been downhill with my back until recently!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I can highly recommend walking across snowy fields for two days in a row to hit the cales and glutes!!!!


Sounds good! I managed to have a rather unperilous journey to and from the gym today, my calves could do with the extra work, but perhaps not my glutes :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Barbell Push-Press*

70kgx5 - Didn't quite get it off the chest properly for the 6th

65kgx6

60kgx6

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*25kgx8

22.5kgx8

*Laterals*

Bit of a run the rack type thing today;

Single Arm DB's - 12.5kg, 10kg, 8kg, 6kgx10, then Single Arm Cables - 5kg, 2.5kgx10

*Standing Helmet Press*

*
*

*
*40kgx8

40kgx6

40kgx6

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx10

BWx8

BWx6

*Cable Overhead Extensions*

*
*

*
*24.5kgx10

21kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

28kgx12/10kgx12

28kgx12/10kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Good session today, was happy enough with the OHP work - should get 7 or 8 out next week at 70 with any luck.

Lateral work was quite good too, much burnage towards the end although i may drop the starting weight to 10's, 12.5 felt very heavy to maintain proper form with.

Standing HP i'm unsure how good this was - didn't quite feel as big a strain on the tri's despite trying a few different grips, will most likely go back to the smithy next week for these.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

What is a helmet press?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothing to do with little AK!

Basically it's a lockout exercise for overhead work. Set up with a bar (seated or standing) and you only bring it down to your scalp, then press it to lockout.

Same principle with floor pressing/board work etc, helps put a lot more strain on the tri's which is where i tend to struggle with my pressing work - well worth a go IMO, has brought my pressing on loads in the last 6 months.

http://www.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/exercises/exercise_of_the_week_partial_overhead_press


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ooooh - sounds interesting.

I started using boards (Well yoga blocks) today.

Something to play with in March I think


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope we're still talking about helmet pressing?

Seriously though, i don't think enough people who're looking at increasing their compound lifts look deep enough into things like lockout work but are all too happy to just go through the motions with close-grip work or pushdowns.

Can't remember who said it - but train movements not muscles


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's true though!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Isn't it just! Sod all this feel the muscle bollocks, just get the weight on the bar with good form!

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*115kgx10

110kgx10

100kgx15

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*70kgx12

65kgx12

60kgx12

*Staggered Leg Press/Leg Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*160kgx12/25kgx10

160kgx10/25kgx10 - then 15x110kg on the leg press normal style because i was feeling masochistic :lol:

*Donkey Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*30kgx50 - Rest pauses as necessary.

Stretching & core work to finish.

Not bad for a sunday session :whistling:  Hams were STILL a bit sore from wednesdays session which is very odd - didn't really hamper the other stuff though. Each squat set will be up 5kg next week.

Leg press stuff is a keeper for a while, didn't fancy the FST extensions and the inability to go inadvertently deep on the leg press makes it a suitable option for my back.

Expecting some nice DOMS in the morning please!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*
*

*
Deadlifts*

*
*

*
*150kgx5

155kgx5

160kgx5

*Barbell Row*

*
*

Skipped - see below

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx11

BWx6

BWx5

*
Cable Row*

63kgx10

56kgx10

56kgx10

*DB Shrugs*

Skipped

Facepulls & stretching to finish.

Bit of a mish mash session today. Had two very poor nights sleep by normal standards the last two nights so my lower back has been playing up some. Had to be conservative with the deads, although seemed OK once i was warmed up.

160 was probably within 2.5-5kg of my 5RM today taking into account the prior sets. I could feel if/when my hips were coming up a tad early so there'll be no ego crusade to get the numbers up - next week ill start at 155 and gauge how i go from there.

The only downside was this wore me out quite a bit and my hips too - i wasn't able to hold the right angle for BB rows without getting hip in the left rear side of my hip. Wasn't going to mess around with it so just go through what i could. Few good nights sleep and i should be right as rain on this - happened before and will probably happen again, just a case of getting through each episode unscathed.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Goooooooooood pulling though Mr AK.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup! I'm very chuffed with todays pulling efforts - if i can get to 180 for reps by March-April time i'll be a very happy bunny indeed.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

107.5kgx4+1

100kgx5+1

95kgx

*Decline DB*

40kgx6

37.5kgx6

32.5kgx7

*Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx10

15kgx12

12.5kgx10 > 7.5kgx15

*Smith Floor Press*

65kgx8

60kgx8

*Barbell Curl*

*
*

*
*35kgx10

30kgx10

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
*15kgx10

10kgx12

*Cable Curl*

*
*

*
*Done on a different machine - no point recording the weight

Stretching to finish.

Good session today - was happy with the flat work and the assisted reps didn't feel like masses of the bar were being taken which was nice. Assistance work was done in a bit of an ad-hoc order as the gym was quite busy.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*RDL*

*
*

*
*100kgx10

100kgx10

90kgx10

*
Seated Calf Raise/Standing Ham Curl Superset*

*
*

*
*70kgx20/40kgx10

70kgx10/40kgx10

60kgx12/35kgx10

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx10

BWx10

*Cable Pullthroughs*

*
*

*
*31.5kgx10

31.5kgx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*140kgx20

140kgx15

120kgx20

Core work and stretching to finish.

Lovely session, my hams and calves are absolutely nuked. RDL's were fine on my back - stopped 2 inches or so below my knees to maintain the arch, forearms were fcked though, haven't had to grip a bar raw for so long in ages! :lol:

Enjoyed the superset too - as i found out the calves act as a weak knee extensor i thought it'd add to the calf blast, will be keeping it in for a while :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Barbell Push-Press*

72.5kgx5

70kgx5

60kgx6 - Missed the lockout on 7

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*24kgx8

22kgx8

*DB/Cable Lateral Superset*

*
*

*
*12kgx12/5kgx10

10kgx10/5kgx8

7kgx10/2.5kgx10

*Standing Helmet Press*

*
*

*
*40kgx8

40kgx7

40kgx6

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx8

BW+10kgx8

BWx7

*Cable Overhead Extensions*

*
*

*
*28kgx15

28kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

31.5kgx12/9kgx15

28kgx12/9kgx15

Stretching to finish.

Nice one today, was originally intending to stick at 70 for more reps but decided i wanted more weight :whistling: Form was good although had 1 or 2 reps throughout the sets where i wobbled a bit by driving the bar backwards too much! Technique is definately getting better chucking it up, just need to get the strength at lockout now.

Everything else all good as per really - had to do standing helmet press as the smith was in use and i wasn't going to **** about waiting for it.

Quads on Wednesday..22 years young on wednesday, what a birthday present to myself :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*120kgx12

115kgx10

110kgx10

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*75kgx12

70kgx12

60kgx10

*Staggered Leg Press/Leg Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*170kgx12/27.5kgx10

170kgx10/27.5kgx10 into 120kgx15 of convetional leg pressing.

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*140kgx50 - Rest pauses as necessary.

Stretching & core work to finish.

Happy fcking birthday, my last raw squat PB was 120 for 5 i think, so with 7 extra reps and probably another 1 or 2 in the tank with a spot i think we can call that *SMOKED* :thumb:

Form felt smooth and controlled throughout, moved my grip in a few finger widths and it seemed to make a world of difference to my upper back tightness and removing 'backy' reps.

Other stuff was a ballsy effort too, but i was still grinning about my squatting. 125 next week!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yay for good squatting. 

Wish me luck for mine tomorrow


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy birthday, fatboy


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*
*

*
Deadlifts*

*
*

*
*155kgx5

160kgx5

165kgx5

170kgx4 - Came a few inches off the floor but lost my groove so dumped it on the fifth

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx10

BWx7

BWx5.5

*
Cable Row*

66kgx10

59kgx10

56kgx10

*DB Row*

36kgx12

36kgx10

Facepulls & stretching to finish.

Nice strong deads today, ****ed the first two sets and the third was probably tough-comfortable. Went for 170 for the hell of it and seemed OK. Even developed a bit of an audience and got a handshake :whistling:

No real form issues this week from what i could feel, lower back niggled a little but nothing unexpected. Will be moving DL's to my glute/ham day next week to see if it helps as my hips and thighs still feel pretty cained from the leg work 2 days ago, as well as (hopefully) being able to do some BB rows again. If the gym's quiet i'll try and take some vids to find out where i'm at form wise.

Everything else generally OK, was smoked after the deads though so just a case of getting through it :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Damn good deadlifting there - only slightly jealous :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice pulls - it's not that long since you were pulling 120!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

M_at said:


> Damn good deadlifting there - only slightly jealous :lol:





dmcc said:


> Nice pulls - it's not that long since you were pulling 120!


Cheers chaps :thumb: It's quite cool how quick my back has 'remembered' how to deadlift. On saturday (and a tad today) the smaller structures in my lower back feel quite delicate. Next week i'll be a little more conservative on the numbers and try to get my legs into it more as i think this is an underlying problem.

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

107.5kgx4+2

100kgx5+1

90kgx6

*Decline DB*

40kgx6

36gx6

32.5kgx8

*Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx10

15kgx12

12.5kgx10 > 10kgx8

*Barbell Curl*

*
*

*
*30kgx12

30kgx10

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
*16kgx10

12kgx12

*Cable Curl*

*
*

*
*Done on a different machine - no point recording the weight

Stretching to finish.

Bit of a slap-dash one today. Managed to catch another cold from some fcuker at work (ironically it didn't develop until friday night :cursing: ) so yesterday and today have been spent necking a lot of Vitamin C to try and shift it a bit quicker. Consequently i felt pretty burnt out in doing the above. Flat work felt marginally better than last week but i'm still searching for that elusive 5th unassisted rep at present.

Hopefully be less lurgy-like on tuesday so i can crack on with some good training again.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*170kgx15

170kgx15

170kgx15 > 130kgx10

*
Seated Calf Raise/Standing Ham Curl Superset*

*
*

*
*75kgx10/45kgx12

65kgx12/45kgx10

60kgx12 > 40kgx15/ 40kgx10 > 30kgx15

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx12

BWx12

*Cable Pullthroughs*

*
*

*
*28.5kgx12

28.5kgx12

Core work and stretching to finish.

Pretty good session today all things considered. Still getting over this scummy lurgy (down to just some bunged up sinuses now thankfully), although my back hasn't felt 'right' for about a week now...started with last weeks push-pressing and hasn't quite been as good as normal, so felt it best to give it some rest following friday's deads (which i'm guessing also wasn't too hot on it), hence the lack of hip-based ham work today.

Not really worried about it, probably pushed too hard too soon on the DL's, so will reign them in a bit next week, no trouble. Can't see quads on saturday being problematic in anyway.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Mukks....sorry I missed you birthday!!!!!!!

Some nice lifting going on so happy days!

And the funniestr thing today on PT course was we found out that my 'core' is pretty fcking good which suprised the tutor as he knows we're not big on specific stuff.....did make me smile to meself ;0)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Better late than never!!!!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Hey Mukks....sorry I missed you birthday!!!!!!!
> 
> Some nice lifting going on so happy days!
> 
> And the funniestr thing today on PT course was we found out that my 'core' is pretty fcking good which suprised the tutor as he knows we're not big on specific stuff.....did make me smile to meself ;0)


Not to worry miss! I know you've been mega busy so all's good :thumb:

I wish my core was naturally strong, well actually i just wish i knew what caused my glass back  Training is generally OK bar a niggle here and there but i think i just need a deload week or so.

Weights are going up, waist is coming down (mini diet time :whistling: ) so can't complain :rockon:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Barbell Push-Press*

60kgx6 - Back says no.

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*26kgx10

26kgx6

22kgx8

*DB/Cable Lateral Superset*

*
*

*
*Seated with both arms today for DB's;

8kgx12/5kgx10

8kgx12/5kgx8

6kgx12/2.5kgx10

*
Machine** Press*

*
*

*
*40kgx6

30kgx8

*Smith Floor Press*

*
*

*
*65kgx8

65kgx8

60kgx8

*
Rope Pulldowns*

*
*

*
*21kgx12

21kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

31.5kgx12/10kgx15

28kgx12/10kgx15

Stretching to finish.

Pretty good session today. Back is still being a bit ****y with the standing overhead work - seems to be when the bar moves backwards slightly from my clavicles to above my head. Been working through it for a few weeks but with no sign of improving its time to leave it.

As a result it showed how pitifully weak i am with unilateral work! Hopefully changing to a slightly different scheme will spur on a bit more delt growth (and hopefully not lose anything as they've come on quite nicely in recent times!). Not quite sure how i'll play it out next week, probably stick with DB's for a few training cyles and see where i'm at.

Did floor pressing today as i couldn't fit it in on sunday, also found that dips seem to hit my chest quite hard! Will chuck them in instead of crossovers next week and see how it feels. I need a little tinker with my chest session as the DOMS (yeah i know they don't indicate workout success but still!) are all over my front delts and much less in my chest.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*125kgx10

120kgx10

110kgx10

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*80kgx10

70kgx12

70kgx10

*Staggered Leg Press/Leg Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*175kgx12/30kgx10

175kgx10/30kgx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*150kgx50 - Rest pauses as necessary.

Stretching & core work to finish.

10kg on my squat in 2 sessions? Oh go on then  Lovely work today, squats were nice and smooth throughout, very few backy reps seem to be occuring with the low bar position i'm using, maybe because it's causing me to less upright at the end of each rep. Either way it's making for some awesome progress :thumb: Noticed on the last set my knees were caving in a bit though, unsure if it was technique or fatigue related, but next week i'll make a concious effort to drive them out to get out of the hole more efficiently.

Leg press stuff was brutal today, by the second leg on the last set i was at rest pause reps by the 3rd rep :lol: , fannied out of the dropset but i was literally gasping for air, not bad for someone in a calorie deficit you'd have to admit :whistling:

I fk'ing love squatting :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*Barbell Row*

*
*

90kgx10

85kgx10

80kgx10

80kgx10

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx9

BWx5

BWx5

*
Cable Row*

63kgx8

56kgx10

56kgx10

56kgx10

*Underhand Pulldowns*

*
*

*
*56kgx12

56kgx12

Facepulls & stretching to finish.

No frills, compound session today. Good to get back to doing BB rows again - will be popping deads in at the start of fridays Glute/Ham session.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx10

BW+10kgx8

BW+5kgx8

*
Flat BB Bench*

80kgx8

70kgx8

60kgx11

*Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

10kgx15

*Decline DB*

26kgx10

24kgx10

24kgx10

*Seated EZ Curl*

*
*

*
*25kgx15

25kgx6 - LOL

20kgx8

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
*14kgx10

12kgx15

*Cable Curl*

*
*

*
*21kgx12

17.5kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Good stuff today - had to roll it back by 24 hours though as i was out with work on tuesday night. First cheat meal in about a month, up all night with indigestion and generally feeling shíte, lovely :cursing:

Slight change of tact with chest training today - i've been getting bored with waking up with major DOMS in my front delts and v.little in my chest. Not insinuating i'm not working my chest - but i'd been on the previous workout for quite a while so no harm in changing things up a bit for a while and seeing where it goes.

Dips were good, more in the tank though so up to 15kg additional weight next week, the only downside was the Flat and Decline weights were horrendous as a result! :lol: Chest got a pretty good workout overall, although my tri's were absolutely toasted as a result, definately the weak link here.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*160kgx5

170kgx5

170kgx5

140kgx8

*
Seated Calf Raise/Standing Ham Curl Superset*

*
*

*
*80kgx12

80kgx10

70kgx12/45kgx12

70kgx12/45kgx12

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx15

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*180kgx15

180kgx15

180kgx10

Core work and stretching to finish.

Top session today, got some vids of the DL's to follow once i've played about with them to stick them all together. Form felt nice and tight, no grip issues this week, last set pumped up my niggle a bit but was OK once that subsided.

175 next week for 5, dipping into all-time PB territories now, and i'm dropping fat :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good deads mate, touch wood your glass back is history!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yay!

170 x 5!

Twice!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers chaps! I am hoping this is the end of the nightmare now, things are ticking over quite nicely 

Give it another 2-3 sessions and i'll be at 180 hopefully.

For your viewing pleasure


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fitness First, eww.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Love the guy with 60kg who seems to spend all the time faffing while you just get on and lift 

Nicely done young man.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Fitness First, eww.


I know, unfortunate isn't it. Next week though i'll be back at a uni gym, i could well be the big fish in the pond, not nice :confused1:



M_at said:


> Love the guy with 60kg who seems to spend all the time faffing while you just get on and lift
> 
> Nicely done young man.


Much appreciated Matt, no point fannying about, just get on with it :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Strict Standing OHP*

50kgx10

50kgx6

45kgx8

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*24kgx8

22kgx8

*DB/Cable Lateral Superset*

*
*

*
*9kgx12/5kgx10

8kgx12/5kgx8

8kgx10/2.5kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx10

BW+10kgx10

BW+5kgx9

*Floor Press*

*
*

*
*60kgx10

60kgx10

*Rope Pushdowns*

24.5kgx12

24.5kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

31.5kgx12/10kgx10

31.5kgx12/10kgx10

Stretching to finish.

Half-decent one today, back was in a good enough condition to do some strict OHP work rather than throwing it about with a push press, big of an ego-denter but hopefully be able to add some reasonable poundage in the next few weeks.

Not much else to report :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Back Squat*

*
*

*
*130kgx10

125kgx12

120kgx12

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*80kgx10

70kgx10

*Staggered Leg Press/Leg Extension Superset*

*
*

*
*170kgx12/30kgx10

160kgx12/30kgx10 > 120kgx12 normal leg press stance

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*James' 3 minute calf workout today;

180kgx10 > 10 unweighted standing calf raises > 10 fast reps not on a platform (if that makes sense). Repeat with no rest at 160 and 120kg.

Stretching and core work to finish.

I. Am. Dead. :thumb:

Cracking session today, i don't think i've had one this intense for a while, i was huffing and puffing all the way through, loved it!

Squats were solid, will go for 135 next week but need to keep a close eye on form now - i seem to have a bit of trouble pushing through my heels with a slightly wider stance when wearing ironworks, so i may play about with some barefoot lifting and see if a flat sole would suit me better. Minimal back issues though, just a bit of niggled pump for the 12's.

Noticed as well the lumbar region of my spine is becoming much more aware of the weights i'm hitting now with Squats/Deads. Not sure if it's the fact i'm well into PB territory week by week or whether i need to keep my hips back more - if it persists i may dabble with my belt but i'm keen to avoid using that as long as possible.

Everything else all good, the final calf stuff induced a horrendous pump, we'll see how my walking is tommorow! :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> *Back Squat*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Nice squatting there you!



Ak_88 said:


> Squats were solid, will go for 135 next week but need to keep a close eye on form now - i seem to have a bit of trouble pushing through my heels with a slightly wider stance when wearing ironworks, so i may play about with some barefoot lifting and see if a flat sole would suit me better. Minimal back issues though, just a bit of niggled pump for the 12's.


I'm doing my first squat workout in a flat shoe tomorrow - I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Good to hear the back issues are at a minimum....How is the flexibility coming on?

I've found a new exercise to help with hip mobility if you think it'll help. 

Nice vid BTW...reps for those Deads


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

M_at said:


> Nice squatting there you!
> 
> I'm doing my first squat workout in a flat shoe tomorrow - I'll let you know how it goes


Much appreciated  I'm gunning for 140 by easter time for 10's, 180 for 1+ by close of play this year :thumbup1:



Gym Bunny said:


> Good to hear the back issues are at a minimum....How is the flexibility coming on?
> 
> I've found a new exercise to help with hip mobility if you think it'll help.
> 
> Nice vid BTW...reps for those Deads


Cheers GB! The approach to squatting i've had the last few sessions (slightly past shoulder width, low bar placement) has done wonders for my back when squatting. Much less movement on the way down, just pop my hips back to get my spine neutral and it stays there throughout the set, lovely!

Flexibility is much better than a few months ago - at the moment i'm stretching/foam rolling to keep it ticking over more than anything. If i decide to go narrow again with my squats then i'll probably need to loosen up my ankles but for the time being i'm fairly nimble and my hams are no longer giving me nightmares 

Whats this new exercise? Always good to throw something new into my warmup!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cossack squats





 on youtube


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*Chins*

BWx11

BWx7

BWx5

*Barbell Row*

*
*

80kgx10

75kgx12

70kgx10

*
*

*
Cable Row*

63kgx10

59kgx10

56kgx10

*Lat Pulldowns*

*
*

*
*63kgx10

63kgx10

56kgx10

Few facepulls and stretching to finish.

Nothing fancy today, short sweet and to the point. Chins were much better than last week by putting them first but it sparked out the BB rows as a result, though they did feel much less 'trappy' than last week which is good.

Some training hangover from Tuesday though for sure, my legs were knackered trying to support me doing them and my head wasn't all there for a proper balls to the wall session, guess thats what i get for dieting down and going hell for leather 48 hours ago! :lol:

Training wise thats it for a few days at least - moving up to Norwich on saturday so there'll be no training then. If i can navigate my way to the uni campus i'll try and get a session in on sunday, else it'll be monday or tuesday i think. Not a bad thing mind, haven't had a proper rest from weights in a good 10 months or so now!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Cossack squats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL we were doing these the other week with a bar! Now we have a name for them


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Much appreciated  I'm gunning for 140 by easter time for 10's, 180 for 1+ by close of play this year :thumbup1:


It went well - the flat shoes are nice and stable to squat in.

That is what squatting in flat shoes looks like






God I'm a shamless whore ain't I :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

With legs like those, who can blame you?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice work Mattster :thumb:

Haven't trained since thursday so i've been climbing the walls since saturday when i moved up to Norwich. Checked out the uni gym, utter, utter shat. No squat rack, feather-weight DB's = no chance of training there.

Found another one which is only about 20 mins away which is awesome! Hack squat, T-bar, power cage, decline bench amongst other goodies. The only thing it doesn't have is a gym dog!

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Dips*

BW+15kgx10

BW+15kgx8

BW+5kgx8

*Decline BB Bench*

80kgx10

80kgx8

70kgx12

*
Cable Crossovers*

30kgx12

25kgx12

20kgx15

* EZ Curl*

35kgx8

25kgx10

25kgx8

*Cable Curl*

30kgx12

30kgx10

25kgx12

Pretty good session today. Felt a bit sluggish after no real exercise since thursday so i'm hoping i'll regain my sharpness in a day or two. Little change in some exercises today as i'm in the breaking in period for the new gym, will have my full routine sussed out by next week i reckon. Just happy to be back in the gym and training


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Nice work Mattster :thumb:
> 
> Found another one which is only about 20 mins away which is awesome! Hack squat, T-bar, power cage, decline bench amongst other goodies. The only thing it doesn't have is a gym dog!


Thanks mate - have really got back into the swing of it recently - good thing too with the comp. less than two weeks away now. It's going to be so hard to not go to the gym in the week before.

Glad you found a nice place never been anywhere with a gym dog myself :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Found another one which is only about 20 mins away which is awesome! Hack squat, T-bar, power cage, decline bench amongst other goodies. The only thing it doesn't have is a gym dog!


It'll have you..... :lol: :thumb: Sounds like a damn good gym, good find.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*170kgx5

175kgx5

180kgx6* - Vid here 




*
Lying Hamstring Curls*

*
*

*
*3 plates x12

4 plates x12

3 plates x12

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx12

BWx12

BWx12

*Calf Raise Circuit*

*
*

*
*Standing calf raises - 90kgx10, 60kgx12, 60kgx12, 30kgx12 - All separated by 10 unweighted platform reps & 10 bouncy ones.

Core work, stretching & foam roll to finish.

Well i wasn't expecting this much strength on last weeks session which was nearly 2 weeks ago! When i was setting up the bar it seemed to sit an inch, maybe a little more, lower than when i was at FF. Also - i'm not 100% if the bar i was using was 6ft or 7, so the weight may be out by a few KG's, i'll double check tommorow when i'm in.

Consequently i didn't seem to be able to roll the bar out and set myself up nice and tight as the video shows. IMO my hips are a tad high to start but if my arms are at full extension and straight then what can i do? :whistling: Not sure if this changed the centre of gravity etc as a result, but it seemed to fly up a lot easier than anticipated, all things considered!

On the whole a pretty good session, although i don't seem to be able to use the seated calf machine as i'm too tall! Guess i'll have to improvise on calf training a bit.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Every good gym needs a gym dog.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

BTW - deads looked pretty good to be fair considering you less than optimal biomechanics!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> *Deadlift*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


*
*

*
Go you! *


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Niiiiice pullage!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers chaps  It's still playing on my mind massively whether the plates were actually 20's or not now and i'm getting rather ****ed off about it :laugh:

Given how quick each one went up i'm erring that it might not've been fully 180, or maybe not close, but when i'm in tommorow i'll double check the bar length and have a feel around for a genuine 15 plate and check it vs the potentially phantom 20's.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Push Press*

70kgx4 - 5th off the chest but went skewiff at lockout, dumped it.

60kgx6

60kgx6

60kgx6

*DB/Cable Lateral Superset*

*
*

*
*10kgx10/10kgx10

7.5kgx10/10kgx8

7.5kgx10/5kgx10

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*20kgx10

20kgx7

*DB Floor Press*

*
*

*
*27.5kgx10

27.5kgx8

25kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx10

BW+7.5kgx7

BWx7

*Pushdowns*

50kgx15

50kgx10

45kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Pretty good one today. Back felt OK during the warmups for PP'ing but then a bit off during the first set. Found a neoprene belt in the communal gym bits box (did i mention i love this gym?  ) and it alleviated all pain, definately a keeper for the time being. Numbers were a bit down but it's been a fair while since i've done these.

Happy with the remainder of the other stuff, strength is still maintaining/going up on all fronts and i'm steadily dropping weight, although i've not done any cardio in a week now :whistling:

Found out the bars all appear to be 7 footers but i avoided the potentially dodgy plates and will do so on saturday, not having myself hit a PB squat only to find out it weren't!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Neoprene belt? Girl.

:lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol, pr**k! It actually helped quite a lot, if that makes me beta then so be it :lol:

Todays training;

*Quads/Calves*

Mobility work, foam rolling.

*Back Squat*

135kgx10 - 



 - Apologies for the sh1te lighting!

130kgx10

120kgx10

*
Staggered Leg Press*

150kgx15

150kgx12

*Hack Squat*

80kgx10

80kgx10

80kgx10

*Seated Calf Raise*

45kgx20

45kgx15

*James' 3 minute calf workout*

Peg 13, 10, 7, separated by 10 unweighted reps and 10 bouncy ones each.

Stretching and core work to finish.

Good lord, my quads are dead :thumb:

Squats in the cage were OK today, will try the rack next week though as i couldn't get my feet forward enough for the initial set up and getting the bar back in was a bit awkward. Lost a few inches of depth (looks about parallel to me) on the the first set as i think i messed up my walkout and setup a bit, got it right on the last 2 sets and got nice and deep. 140 next week though :whistling:

SLP's were OK but i forgot how badly Hack squats exploit my mechanical sticky points, absolutey destroyed me, loved it


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Get yourself a nice lever belt mate - then Big Bear can't take the **** because we both have the same one :lol:

And nice squatting and pressing.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Matt!

I've already got a belt that i was using from the summer pre-back fcukup, dual prong thingamy that looks like this;

http://www.titansupport.com/magento/media/catalog/product/cache/1//500x567/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/s/a/safe_double_prong_10mm.jpg

Makes squatting a dream coming out of the hole - but i'm looking to hold fire on it for as long as possible. Last time i got far too reliant on bouncing out of the bottom and it became a set of good mornings rather than squats! The longer i can keep it out, hopefully the stronger my core will get before i need it!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice squatting AK!!!!!

Looking strong....could you have lifted heavier do you think?

Cheers for dropping by my journal......am OK diet is v sucky at the mo...defo mind over matter. Need a cheat meal...will talk to trainer about leptin levels etc and try and persuade him that pizza is the way to go lol!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Kate! I think if i'd have got my stance properly set (too narrow and toes not out enough for the vid) i could've added maybe 2.5kg - was rest pausing by 6 though so i was smoked :lol: Will keep adding 5kg each session and see where i end up.

Don't envy you on the diet front, mines still in the easy phase so i'm hoping that lasts for another stone or so then i can get back to adding mass


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*Chins*

BWx11

BWx7.5

BWx6.5

*T-Bar Row*

*
*

60kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

*
*

*
Cable Row*

11 plates x10

10 plates x10

10 plates x10

*Isolateral Machine Row*

*
*

*
*Per side

30kgx12

30kgx10

20kgx15

*
Facepull/Rear Fly*

*
*

*
*50kgx12/7.5kgx12

50kgx12/12.5kgx6 (some knobber decided to nick one of the 7.5's i was using :cursing: )

50kgx12/7.5kgx12

Stretching and a bit of foam rolling to finish.

Good session today, nice change on a few things to keep this session fresh which tends to go a bit stale from time to time. Was debating doing rack pulls, although i'm unsure if this and deads 4 days later is going to be too much.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Dips*

BW+20kgx8+2 (rest pause)

BW+15kgx6+2

BW+10kgx6+2+1

*Decline BB Bench*

90kgx8

80kgx8

70kgx11

*
Cable Crossovers/DB Flies*

35kgx10/17.5kgx6 - Too heavy on both accounts

25kgx10/12.5kgx8

20kgx15/12.5kgx8

* EZ Curl/Seated DB Curl*

30kgx10/10kgx10

25kgx12/10kgx10

*Cable Curl*

30kgx12

30kgx10 > 25kgx12 > 15kgx15

Stretching to finish.

Good enough session today - tri's were the clear weak link in locking out the dips/decline bench, but got a nice chest pump throughout. May play about with the exercise order next time too, perhaps bring flat work back into the fold.

Shoulder a bit tender in places today, but more due to yesterdays uni practical which involved a lot of deep prodding around the shoulder joint. The silver lining is i was told i had great lower traps and rhomboids, and a lot of thick muscle around my scapulae, hello ego boost :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Do you like having your thick muscle prodded?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well my lecturer is a bit of a milf, so yeah, in this instance it was pretty good


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Glutes/Hamstrings/Calves*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*180kgx5

185kgx5 - 




180kgx5

*Standing Hamstring Curls/Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*4 plates x15/50kgx12

4 plates x15/50kgx12

4 plates x12/50kgx12

*
Lying Hamstring Curls*

*
*

*
*4 plates x10

4 plates x10

*Glute-Ham Raises*

BWx15

BWx15

*Calf Raise Circuit*

*
*

*
*Peg 14, 12, 9 x10, usual other stuff

Core work, stretching & foam roll to finish.

Lovely session. Wasn't expecting a great deal as we had a houseparty last night (i was sober with today in mind  ) and thus the night's sleep wasn't great.

185 was hard work, but the last set really smoked me - i'll have a go at 190 next week but i'm feeling like i'm reaching the end of being able to stick 5kg on each week :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

How've i missed this journal?!

Nice pulling on the previous page mate! 

Subscribed.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Dan! My sh1tty body mechanics seem best suited to DL'ing hence it's my favourite lift :thumb:

*
Shoulders/Tri's*

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*25kgx10

25kgx8

20kgx10

*DB Laterals - FST-7*

*
*

*
*7.5kgx10x3, 5kgx10x4

*Push Press*

*
*

*
*50kgx7

40kgx10

*DB Floor Press*

*
*

*
*30kgx10

30kgx8

25kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx8

BW+5kgx8

*Pushdowns*

55kgx12

55kgx10

Stretching to finish.

Half decent session today. Sleep pattern has been up sh1t creek recently, so back and shoulder niggles are peeking back in.

Numbers aren't great for DB pressing considering my push-press numbers if i do it first, but i think thats down more to being quite tricep-dominant with my overhead work, the lateral tricep head felt cained after 2 sets of DB pressing, let alone after all the remaining stuff!

FST laterals didn't really do it for me, will revert back to supersetting cables & DB's next time. May look to change my split around soon too - as i'm only able to consistently train weds/thurs/sat/sun at the moment due to my lecture schedule i'm tempted to go back down to a 4 dayer but need to figure out how i can trim my routine down a bit.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

Mobility work, foam rolling.

*Back Squat*

140kgx10 - 




130kgx10

120kgx10 - Belt off

*
RDL*

*
*

*
*100kgx10

100kgx8 - Grip fcuked :confused1:

100kgx10 - Straps on

*Hack Squat*

80kgx15

70kgx12

60kgx15

*Standing Ham Curl/GHR Superset*

*
*

*
*4 plates x12/BWx12

4 plates x10/BWx12

*James' 3 minute calf workout*

Peg 15, 12, 10, separated by 10 unweighted reps and 10 bouncy ones each.

Stretching and core work to finish.

3 plater for 10, *WALLOP* :thumb:

Depth felt better than last week, although i think either adding in the belt, or my bar position wasn't quite right, or just verging into all-time PB territory made coming out of the hole a little more bouncy and backy than i'd like, but no major issues really. Will probably stick at 140 or chuck on 2.5 next week and slow things down a bit to keep form tight and my back in tact.

RDL's were quite good, form felt alright although my lower back was pumping up a little, need to keep an eye on these two, but hopefully will add a bit of integrity to the area where i've not done a hip-dominant hamstring lift for a while.

Hack squats just ruined me, all sets ended up being rest-pause after about 5 reps, my quads were sore before i'd left the gym and they cramped up to buggery when i stood up to get off the bus coming home. Tommorow could be fun :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> *Quads/Calves*
> 
> Mobility work, foam rolling.
> 
> ...


Well that looked very comfortable......need to pick your brains sometime about leg pressing and hip pain.

Looking good tho AK


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fire away! Traditional leg pressing is a bastard for me and i think thats what set off my chain of back problems over the last 12 months.

Staggered leg press IMO is a better option if Paul will allow for it!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Fire away! Traditional leg pressing is a bastard for me and i think thats what set off my chain of back problems over the last 12 months.
> 
> Staggered leg press IMO is a better option if Paul will allow for it!


Being a thickster....what's a staggered leg press?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You have one foot in the normal position on the sled, the other one you have just the ball of your foot on the bottom-side of the sled, and press away. Reduces the range of motion quite a bit, but prevents your hips rounding and riding up off the seat, which can put a huge amount of compressive force on your lumbar/sacral region of your spine. You'd also be surprised how knackering it is for the 'slave' or lower leg!






The only downside is your reps per set go into the 20's or 30's because you have to switch legs half way through!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good job on the squats, i remember watching you baby step out of the rack the 1st time lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahh memories :thumb:

You used to love the thrill of wondering whether i'd go arsé over tit on the walkout :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i was praying for a youtube leg snap *sigh*


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wheels of friggin' *STEEL* me, they ain't gonna buckle for nothing :thumb:

*Chest/Tri's*

*
*

*
**Flat BB Bench*

100kgx8

90kgx9+1

80kgx8

*Incline DB Bench*

*
*

*
*27.5kgx8

25kgx8

25kgx8

* Cable Crossovers/DB Flies*

30kgx12/12.5kgx12

30kgx10/12.5kgx10

25kgx12/12.5kgx8

*Rack Lockouts*

*
*

*
*70kgx10

60kgx10

60kgx8

*Dips/Pushdowns*

*
*

*
*BWx7/50kgx10

BWx5/40kgx12

Feeble foam roll and stretch to finish because everything below my abs are sore as fck today!

Good session today - few changes as my shoulder was niggling a bit last week, so out with the dips and decline bench for a bit. Not too worried about flat bench dropping off a bit, it's been nearly 6 weeks since i last did it first, so 7.5kg off isn't too bad in my mind! Technique needs refining a bit, although it's made difficult by the rack height being either far too low or high!

The less said about inclines the better :lol: Felt good but havent done these in a long old time! Hopefully see the numbers go up nicely in the coming weeks.

Glad to get lockouts back in too, hopefully help get my numbers up a bit more on the flat work!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*190kgx5 - 



 :thumb:

180kgx5

170kgx6

*Chins*

BWx10

BWx6

BWx5

*T-Bar Row*

*
*

50kgx10

45kgx10

40kgx10

*
Cable Row*

10 plates x10

9 plates x12

9 plates x12

*Pullover Machine*

*
*

*
*50kgx12

60kgx10

*Isolateral Machine Row*

*
*

30kgx10

30kgx10

*James 3-Minute Calf Routine*

*
*

*
*Plate 16,13,10 x12, usual other stuff.

Stretching and foam rolling to finish.

Lovely stuff 

Legs were still a bit sore before todays session but loosened up as the DL warmups went on so hopefully won't be an issue in the coming weeks, assuming my conditioning improves a bit. Went for the heaviest set first today and it paid off nicely! No lower back issues, just felt a lot of muscle strain (in a good way!) around my middle back.

Remaining two sets knocked me for six intensity wise, was blowing out my **** and then realised i had to do the rest of my back session :lol: All good though, probably a little over an hour overall.

Bodyweight's down to about 204-205lbs in the morning now, so i'm roughly a stone lighter than i was at the beginning of the new year, waist is around 34.5" first thing so i'm happy with that considering gym performance is still on the up and any cardio sessions were stopped some 3 weeks ago! :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

190 x 5??? Damn now I have to up my game 

Damn you again - 2lbs heavier than me and 3" smaller waist :tongue:

Very nice pulling Mr. AK.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Matty :thumb:

I'll continue to throw 5kg on my max weight per week for as long as i can pull out 5's...or before my lower back needs time to rest. Only one way to find out how Squatting/DL'ing over 7 days instead of 10 will fare!

Hoping to come down a bit more in bodyweight, got some junk in the trunk left to shift and be nice to have some sort of midsection, although this all depends on me being ársed to actually do AM cardio at some stage.

:lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*30kgx8

25kgx8

20kgx8

*DB Laterals/Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*10kgx12/10kgx10

10kgx10/10kgx10

7.5kgx12/10kgx10

*
Dips*

BW+10kgx12

BW+5kgx10

*EZ Curl*

*
*

*
*25kgx15

25kgx12

25kgx10

*Cable Curl/Standing DB Curl*

*
*

*
*35kgx12/10kgx8

35kgx12/10kgx7 > 25kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

55kgx12/10kgx10

60kgx10/10kgx10

Stretching, core work and foam roll to finish.

Good enough session today, not a great deal to report :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

Mobility work, foam rolling.

*Back Squat*

145kgx10

135kgx10

125kgx10

*Lying Ham Curl*

*
*

*
*4 plates x15

4 plates x12

3 plates x12

*Hack Squat*

90kgx10

80kgx10

*RDL*

*
*

*
*100kgx8

100kgx8

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*40kgx15

40kgx15

*James' 3 minute calf workout*

Peg 15, 12, 10, separated by 10 unweighted reps and 10 bouncy ones each.

Stretching and core work to finish.

Highly average one today. Squats were far too backy, kept tilting forward too much and seemed to get a lot of pressure on my thoracic spine so pretty crap on all accounts! Back was pumped up like a balloon so had to switcharoo RDL's and ham curls.

Nutrition wasn't great today after 6 hours of lectures with no real 'eating' break, coupled with poor sleep for the last two nights. Felt burnt out after the first 2 sets of squats TBH. I think next week i'll give 145 a go again as 140 was OK form wise - the above problems lead to me blowing my back out last time so i refuse to let that happen again. Maybe it's just a case of adding 5kg per session since about 115kg has finally caught up with me.

Rest of the session was pretty much just getting it done for the sake of it, completely out of the zone and unmotivated. Can't train tommorow so at least i can get some extra rest in, but it does mean 3 in a row over the weekend, probably bring carbs up a bit to compensate.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Tri's*

*
*

*
**Flat BB Bench*

105kgx4-5+1-2

90kgx5-6+2-3 (****ing **** spot here)

80kgx8

*Incline DB Bench*

*
*

*
*30kgx8

27.5kgx8

27.5kgx8

* Cable Crossovers/DB Flies*

30kgx12/12.5kgx8

25kgx12/12.5kgx8

25kgx12/12.5kgx6

*Rack Lockouts*

*
*

*
*75kgx8

70kgx6

60kgx8

*Dips/Pushdowns*

*
*

*
*BWx7/50kgx10

Right elbow niggling so stopped here.

Much better showing than Wednesdays efforts, put me back in a good mood :thumb:

Benching was OK - 105 felt very heavy but the first 4 reps were OK, not sure if 5 was assisted or not, and 6 was. No complaints though, will stick with this next week. Other assistance work all in order.

Need to keep an eye on my elbow though, the medial epicondyle (thats the innermost elbow bone when your hands supinated by your side :whistling: ) is aching a bit more than i'd like, not just around gym time. Not entirely sure whats causing it, will keep an eye on it, maybe throw in some glucosamine to see if its joint related.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*195kgx5 - 




180kgx5

150kgx9.5 - Just went for speed here, got half way up and it stuck, dumped it.

*Chins*

BWx9

BWx6

BWx5

*T-Bar Row*

*
*

55kgx10

50kgx10

40kgx10

*
Cable Row*

11 plates x10

10 plates x10

9 plates x12

*Trap Bar Shrugs*

*
*

*
*50kgx15

50kgx15

*James 3-Minute Calf Routine*

*
*

*
*Plate 16,12,10 x12, usual other stuff.

Stretching and foam rolling to finish.

Good session today. 195 was definately my 5RM and absolutely smoked me, a little too backy for me but i'm not so worried, could be down to some training hangover from yesterday, or back feeling a tad 'off' recently. I'll go for 197.5 next week and if i can get 3-4 i'll be happy.

Tried to alter my over/under hands during the warm up, 110 felt much heavier and awkward going right under left over, so i went back to normal at 150 and it felt much better. I'm wondering if using this grip for so long could be the cause of my shoulder sitting at different heights, so i may have to force myself to drop the weights and up the reps just so i can hold onto it!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Shoulders/Bi's*

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*32.5kgx6

25kgx8

20kgx10

*
Cable Laterals**/DB Laterals*

15kgx10/7.5kgx10

10kgx10/7.5kgx10

10kgx10/5kgx10

*
Steering Wheel*

*
*

10kgx10

7.5kgx10

*Cable Curl/Standing DB Curl*

*
*

*
*40kgx15/10kgx8

45kgx12/10kgx6

40kgx12/7.5kgx8

*Concentration Curls*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx8

10kgx8

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

55kgx15/10kgx12

55kgx12/10kgx12

Stretching, core work and foam roll to finish.

Good stuff today, left out dips because of my elbow, felt a bit niggly towards the end of the pressing, slightly less of an issue with bicep stuff, but hoping i won't need to take too much drastic action to sort it.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

nice deadlifts fella.. they looked really easy!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers pal - Deadlifting is by far my favourite lift and as long as i can keep adding weight steadily it'll remain that way 

*
Legs*

Mobility work, foam rolling.

*Back Squat*

130kgx12

120kgx12

100kgx15

*Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*3 plates x12

4 plates x15

*Hack Squat*

75kgx11 - Stuck at the bottom on 12:lol:

50kgx15, rest pause for 15 breaths, another 5.

*Lunges*

*
*

*
*15kgx20 paces

*James' 3 minute calf workout*

Peg 16, 8, 4, assorted other stuff as usual.

Stretching and core work to finish.

Better showing than last week but Back squats are going out for a bit, at least for the first exercise.

The lower bar position seems to be putting too much compression on my thoracic spine and generally things have been far too backy the last two weeks. My back's not playing up any worse than usual currently, but i'm nipping this in the bud before i blow a gasket and put myself out of any squatting for a while.

Next week will be Fronts and i'll stick with these for a while and see how things go. I may look to review my diet too - although i'm still dropping weight quite well (this morning i was 201 - down from 218 in the new year), the two days of low carbs (<100g) before hitting the hardest session of the week is leaving me pretty battered after just the first exercise.

All in all not a bad session, i feel fcuked, just the squats annoying me a bit now! :laugh:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Right - I'll congratulate you on the deadlift now that I hit 205 for reps :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Matt, good to know i can count on you for congratulations as long as you're ahead of me :lol: :lol:

*Chest/Tri's*

*
*

*
**Flat DB*

37.5kgx10

32.5kgx10

32.5kgx8+2 (rest pause)

*
Decline BB*

*
*

*
*80kgx9

70kgx11

60kgx10+4+1 (RP again)

*Incline Smith*

*
*

*
*30kgx8+2

20kgx10+2

20kgx10+2

* Cable Crossovers*

*
*

*
*30kgx12

25kgx12

20kgx15

*DB Flies*

*
*

*
*10kgx10

10kgx10

*Overhead Cable Extensions*

*
*

*
*45kgx15

40kgx15

40kgx15

40kgx12

*Single Arm Pushdowns*

*
*

*
*15kgx10

10kgx12

10kgx12

Foam roll and stretch to close.

Different approach to today again. I'm finding Flat BB tiresome in that it destroys my delt's & tri's without really getting much pec work out of it. So today a change of tact for a while to see how i respond. Was working on 60-120s rest between most sets aiming for 10+ reps throughout.

DB work felt much more chesty than BB and no real cuff issues to speak of, next week i'll probably take a bit longer to warm up my shoulders though. Tri's only held me back on the first set of declines, everything else seemed to be ok, chest was full of blood after that was all done :thumb:

Tri work was just no frills basic stuff today, elbow coped fine with the pressing work so i was in no rush to throw in heavy dips or anything else, again got a nice pump and will incorporate stuff back in as i feel necessary.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*200kgx3 - 



 - Gunning for you now Mattyboy :lol:

180kgx5

170kgx7-8 - Lost count here 

*Chins*

BWx10

BWx6

BWx5

*T-Bar Row*

*
*

60kgx10

55kgx10

50kgx10

*
Cable Row*

12 plates x8

11 plates x10

10 plates x10

*Pullover Machine*

*
*

*
*60kgx10

60kgx10

*Shrug Machine*

*
*

*
*16 plates x15

17 plates x15

14 plates x20

*James 3-Minute Calf Routine*

*
*

*
*2x15 Standing calf raises at 70kg to start then

Plate 15,12,18 x10, usual other stuff.

Stretching and foam rolling to finish.

Lovely session. DL's were solid but going for a fourth rep at 200 probably would've been very ugly and not great for me, so best left there. Will go at 200 again next week and if i get 4-5 i'll be happy enough 

Other work was good too, kept the rest periods between 60 and 120 seconds throughout, generated a nice pump and sweat.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nice work AK - just to let you know next week I will, injury allowing, be aiming for doubles and not triples.

And there aren't that many more workouts until my next competition


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Hams/Delts/Bi's*

*
*

*
Lying Ham Curl*

*
*

*
*5 plates x12

4 plates x12

3 plates x15

*RDL*

*
*

*
*100kgx8

90kgx10

90kgx10

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*30kgx6

25kgx8

20kgx10

*DB Laterals*/*Cable Laterals*

10kgx10/10kgx10

7.5kgx10/10kgx10

7.5kgx10/5kgx12

*Cable Curl*

*
*

*
*45kgx12

35kgx12

30kgx10 > 20kgx10

*Concentration Curls*

*
*

*
*10kgx8

10kgx8

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

60kgx12/12.5kgx10

50kgx12/12.5kgx8

Stretching, core work and foam roll to finish.

Happy with todays work, hams were a touch sore from yesterdays DL'ing but were fine once i got going. Delt stuff was OK, down a smidge but to be expected with 6 sets preceding it.

Rest periods down again to 60-120 seconds, took just under an hour from start to finish (core and stretching stuff excluded).


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

M_at said:


> Nice work AK - just to let you know next week I will, injury allowing, be aiming for doubles and not triples.
> 
> And there aren't that many more workouts until my next competition


I'm undecided what i'm going to do next week now - one of the guys from MT's suggested i go for 220 sooner rather than later as i need to cycle down and deload soon, starting with a ME set is really starting to batter me so it'll do me some good.

Providing the warmups feel good next week, i'm going to work up to 220 for a single and see how it pans out, then come down for a week or two then start working towards 500lbs!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I have one month and a few days to the end of this competition season for me. After then I'll deload.

I have a figure in mind for the competitions - if I get it at the first then I'll up it for the second


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

Mobility work, foam rolling.

*Front Squat*

80kgx10

80kgx10

70kgx8 - Superset into Back squats for 12 :thumb:

*Leg Press*

*
*

*
*180kgx15

180kgx15

180kgx15

*Hack Squat*

80kgx10

70kgx12

70kgx10

*Lunges*

*
*

*
*15kgx24 paces

*Seated Calf*

*
*

*
*45kgx15

45kgx15

45kgx15

*James' 3 minute calf workout*

Peg 15, 10, 6, assorted other stuff as usual.

Stretching and core work to finish.

Top session today, best one in a while for quads  90-180s or so rest between sets, 60 for calves, absolutely battered, took about an hour from first working set to last calf work set, sweat dripping off me :lol:

Fronties were SO much nicer to do than the recent backsquats! I was amazed at how much closer i could have my stance too and felt a damn lot more core bracing etc coming out of the hole. First set was a good 10, so definately onto 85kg next week.

Leg pressing was a bit gimp, the sled just doesn't suit me really so i'll probably stick extensions back in next time.

Going to a house party tonight so having a well earned pint or two, probably sweat it out in tommorow's session, call it an impromptu carb up :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Damn - I want a couple of pints now.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

The beer was very good Matt, as was the company, a jolly good night by all accounts.

*
Chest/Tri's*

*
*

*
**Flat DB *

37.5kgx12

32.5kgx8

27.5kgx10

*Decline BB *

*
*

*
*80kgx9

70kgx10

60kgx12

* Cable Crossovers*

30kgx12

25kgx12

25kgx10 > 15kgx20

*Incline Smith*

*
*

*
*20kgx12

20kgx12

*Overhead Extensions*

50kgx15

40kgx12

30kgx10

*Single-Arm Pushdowns*

*
*

*
*15kgx8

10kgx12

10kgx12

Foam roll and stretching to finish.

Good session today - threw in some delt stuff between chest and tri's work too as i'm away for a friends birthday on saturday evening so sunday morning i won't fancy training, will throw in hams/bi's on saturday and that'll be that.

Tiredness from last night probably played a part in some of the numbers not really changing from last week, but a good one regardless. Just need to rest up now for Saturdays exertions :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh god volume, volume!! :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I'm waiting


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've just got up, give me a chance :lol:

About to get breakfast on, another meal around 11 so i hope to be in the gym around 12-12.30.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Hams/Bi's*

*
*

*
* *Deadlift*

*
*

*
*Various warmups

200kgx1

220kgx1 :thumb:

227.5kgx0






*Chins*

BWx11

BWx6

BWx5

*T-Bar Row*

*
*

65kgx10

55kgx10

55kgx10

*
Cable Row*

11 plates x10

10 plates x10

9 plates x10

*Pullover Machine*

*
*

*
*65kgx10

65kgx10

Finished up with some ham curls, biceps stuff, facepulls and stretching/foam rolling.

Lovely stuff today  Chuffed with the 220 but a bit dissappointed with the failed set - could've uglied it up but didn't fancy risking my back on it. Will get it on the next training cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Deadlifting is going well. Good work.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers pal 

Working link here


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice lift


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woo nice pull, etc.

Still, two big poofs are still out-pulling you :whistling:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Well one big poof and a not small but not as big one


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers benderbots, not decided how i'm going to deload yet, or structure my DL training for the forseable future but i want to get as close to 250 as i can this year. I've got 8 months to add 30kg - only one way to find out if it can be done :thumb:

On a dimmer note since i went to a friends for a birthday on saturday my sleeping pattern has been thrown well and truly out of whack, not aided by the fact we weren't in bed until about 5.30 in the morning! I took an extra 24 hours rest, but it didn't sort itself, and as a result i feel like a total zombie and couldn't face quads this morning, so i'll do them tommorow and hope i can get some proper kip tonight.

* Chest/Tri's*

*
*

*
**Flat DB *

38kgx10

34kgx8

30kgx8

26kgx8

* Cable Crossovers*

17.5kgx10

15kgx10

12.5kgx10

10kgx12

*Incline Smith*

*
*

*
*30kgx12

35kgx10

35kgx8

*DB Flyes*

*
*

*
*12kgx12

12kgx10

12kgx8

*Overhead Extensions*

24.5kgx12

21kgx8

17.5kgx10

*Single-Arm Pushdowns*

*
*

*
*5kgx12

5kgx10

Foam roll and stretching to finish.

Strength a bit all over the shop tonight but not too fussed about it given the circumstances, chest got a solid pump with rest periods around 60-90s throughout- just tri's that are the weak link on the heavy pressing still. Will start putting some more functional stuff in next week as my elbow's calmed down quite a lot now.

On another note - had some comments from some people i used to work with last night that i look like i've dropped a fair bit of weight around my face, which is nice since i'm down to 1 chin and the hamster look is gone :lol: Also seem to be getting a bit of vascularity in my forearms, not bad for a 200lb featherweight :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

200lb? I don't think I've been that kind of weight since I was 14!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I am that weight now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I was a chunky monkey.

Well, fat-ass.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

As was I. Leanest I've ever been was August last year.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Think the leanest I've ever been is now...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually i was 14st3.8 this morning, so now i'm sub 200lbs :lol:

Rant time. Woke up this morning feeling refreshed for the first time since Saturday morning, got right into the mindset of training quads and calves, arrive at the gym to a notice;

"Free weight area closed for repairs"

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

No mention of it yesterday when i was in, ****ed off doesn't quite cover it.

Did a half-****d back session as a result that i'm not gonna bother putting up, just involved Chins/DB rows/Cable rows/Pulldowns/Facepulls.

Leaves me with tommorow and sunday to fill in the gaps for DL's, hams/delts/bi's and quads/calves. I'll probably for quads/calves as normal tomomrow then do regular DL's instead of RDL's on sunday, then get back to normal next week.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Repairs? What repairs??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

They have full length mirrors with no protection on the bottom.

So when your alpha male is repping the 20's and launches them from lockout to the floor theres nothing to stop them running into the mirrors.

I'm amazed it's taken them this long to cotton on to sort the length out, but i'd preferred them to do it on a rest day.

Another reason to love FF.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> They have full length mirrors with no protection on the bottom.
> 
> So when your alpha male is repping the 20's and launches them from lockout to the floor theres nothing to stop them running into the mirrors.
> 
> ...


LOL....I go to a DW and the amount of wannabee alphas who throw their weights to the floor accompanied by a loud 'raaaaaah' is staggering and also laughable!

Hey AK - hows tricks?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh dear god. You'd think they'd have done that over the weekend when the gym will be dead, but no...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Oh dear god. You'd think they'd have done that over the weekend when the gym will be dead, but no...


You'd have thought so, but unfortunately not, as that would make sense :whistling: My gym in Norwich redecorated the other week, did they close it? Did they fk, they just painted around us :thumb:



Kate1976 said:


> LOL....I go to a DW and the amount of wannabee alphas who throw their weights to the floor accompanied by a loud 'raaaaaah' is staggering and also laughable!
> 
> Hey AK - hows tricks?


I don't understand it! The only time i make a noise other than exhaling is when i'm borderline failure, i pulled 220kg from the floor last week and the only peep i made was a 'yes' as i locked it out :lol:

Other than todays nightmare things are pretty peachy - back home for easter so my life involves little more than study, gym, study, pub  Currently plotting my route to a 250kg DL by the close of 2010, since i achieved 220 8 months too early :thumbup1: Need to figure out where i'm going with this diet malarky too, 200lbs is pretty light, if i go further i might end up too skinny :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Turn to powerlifting. You know you want to. Plus, you can eat.

I know what you mean about grunters with 20kg though. Fair enough I'll make some noise when I'm pulling, but you're typically looking at over 6 plates a side. Very little noise on bench and just a bit on heavy squats. If I can keep shtum with that much weight, some bicep boy with a 15kg bell can too...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Iaink over on MT (powerlifter who came to Pompey to play with Aaron and I last year) has recommended some Ed Coan 10 week cyclical stuff which looks pretty good to me. I'll probably take parts of it - i.e working up to a double each week then a few sets of speed DL's afterwards, then i'd fill the rest of the session with chins/rows etc.

Suits me quite nicely so hopeufully i can add ~10kg per cycle but we'll see how things go.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

Mobility work, foam rolling.

*Front Squat*

80kgx3

90kgx3

100kgx3

110kgx2

*Back Squat*

100kgx10

110kgx8

110kgx10

*Staggered Leg Press*

*
*

*
*160kgx8 (per leg)

150kgx8

*James' 3 minute calf workout*

On leg press - 150, 120, 80kgx10

Stretching and core work to finish.

Didn't fancy higher reps on the fronts today after 2 days prior training, so figured i'd find out where i'm at strength wise. May have had a triple on the last set, but it would've been ball-bustingly ugly :laugh:

Quite enjoyed doing back squats after though, might keep it this way for a while.

All other stuff was suitably hard work, finally got a day off tommorow though to rest up for sundays Deads :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaand what do you have planned for Sunday?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not entirely sure yet actually D!

I'm thinking either work up to 200-205 at a double, then do some speed work at 140 or so. If i want to get started on the proper 10 week cycle then it's suggesting a double at 172.5kg and speed deads at 3x8 @ 137.5. Would work as a nice deload i suppose but seems very very light considering i'm used to working 3x5 at higher %'s of my max.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Matt reckons you can do 205 for a triple, you big girly poof.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I probably could! This is what i'm looking at loosely for my training over the next 10 weeks.

Current max at 220, desired max at 230;

http://tsampa.org/training/scripts/coan_phillipi_deadlift/?curmax=220&targetmax=230&type=kg&submit=Calculate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've seen that programme, or one very like it, before. It works.

Come to the powerlifting side. We have cookies*. 

*Cookies may be fictitious or banned in the lead-up to a competition


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Aaaaactually - how easy can you get to Folkestone? Say on 18 April?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bit far i'm afraid man - i'll be back up in Norwich by that time so it's ~100 miles away with no car.

You got a meet or something planned for then?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep, Flexo and I will be competing.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Delts/Hams/Bi's*

*
*

*
* *Deadlift*

*
*

*
*Change of tact for DL's for now at least, using parts of Ed Coans 10 week cycle routine;

1x2 @ 190kg

Speed Deads - 6x3 @ 160kg - 90-120 seconds between sets.

*Cable/DB Laterals*

*
*

*
*7.5kgx10/12kgx6

5kgx10/10kgx10

*DB Press*

*
*

*
*24kgx10

24kgx8

20kgx8

*DB Curls*

*
*

*
*14kgx12

14kgx10

*Cable Curls*

*
*

*
*24.5kgx10

21kgx10

15kgx12

Stretching and foam roll to finish.

Bit of a subdued session, still feeling a bit weary from 3 days of training and hitting quads on friday, so quite honestly once the DL's were done i'd lost interest in pushing it :confused1:

Probably resultant from the fatigue as well, but 195 felt much heavier than it should've done. It probably doesn't help the bar sits a few inches higher at FF than at the uni gym for whatever reason - which seems to make it more difficult to really tighten up and drive off the ground. Wonder if i need to be pulling from a small deficit here to balance it out.

Speed work was a new experience too - first few were OK but by the 4th set it seemed to catch up with me a bit, lower back niggle pumped up a bit but i think thats more because its felt a bit crap recently. Tried to go double overhand for as long as possible because i need to sort out my shoulder imbalance - so really i'm caught in two minds as to how long realistically i should continue to lift over/under as i think this may be one cause of the problems.

2 days off anyway, plenty of rest, probably a bit of cardio, hopefully get a better week of training next time around :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

When I was at FF, all the plates were standard diameter, so I'd be surprised if the bar was sitting higher....


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm 99% sure it's sitting higher D - at uni it sits closer to the floor so i can pull myself down to generate more tightness pre-lifting, whereas at FF its about 2 inches higher.

Whether this makes me setup slightly further over the bar or whatever, it just seems 'different', not fun when having to transition between the two!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

gd training session there, put some work in the deads as well.

Enjoy your two days of rest mate


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*Front Squat*

90kgx8

85kgx8

80kgx8

*RDL*

*
*

*
*110kgx8

110kgx8

100kgx8

*
Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*35kgx12

30kgx12

30kgx12

*GHR/Pullthrough *

*
*

*
*BWx12/17.5kgx8

BWx12/17.5kgx8

BWx10/17.5kgx8

*James' 3 minute calf workout*

Different machine today, was a bit pants, half decent pump.

Stretching and core work to finish.

Good session - 90 felt surprisingly comfy across the shoulders today, although a few times i found myself being pulled forward by the weight - nothing major in terms of having to clean up the reps, probably just where my abs need to catch up with doing Fronts.

Kept the rest periods down to 90-120s again today, was covered in sweat by the 2nd set of RDL's :lol: Need to find my groove properly with these still for the happy medium between a good hamstring stretch and keeping a good lower back arch - long arms means i need to go a tad lower, but find my back can round as a result.

Found leg extensions and GHR stuff a bit 'fluffy' and not as heavy going as i'd like, ideally i need to find a way to increase the GHR's as i'm trying to keep my hamstring stuff (i'm currently using a broomhandle for balance i've not got a proper GHR station) to hip-extension exercises now to try and get some carryover into my DL's. Might chuck Pullthroughs into my back day because they gave the most horrendous of lower back pumps!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Merat said:


> gd training session there, put some work in the deads as well.
> 
> Enjoy your two days of rest mate


Cheers pal - feeling refreshed and back on track :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Bi's*

*
*

*
Decline** DB *

40kgx10

36kgx7

32kgx8

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx8

BWx7

BWx6

*DB Flys*

*
*

*
*22kgx6

14kgx12

12kgx10

* Cable Crossovers*

15kgx12

12.5kgx12

10kgx12

*Incline DB*

*
*

*
*22kgx10

22kgx10

*Incline DB Curl*

*
*

*
* 16kgx10

14kgx10

12kgx10

*Cable Curl*

*
*

*
*21kgx12

17.5kgx12

15kgx12

Foam roll and stretching to finish.

Good enough session today - struggling for decent choice r/e equipment here - back at uni next week though so can start with decline BB as DB work to start with seems to niggle on my shoulder a bit.

Triceps still proving the weak link for pressing though, proving a bit of an **** to hit them properly though as during training my elbow feels fine, yet 20-30 minutes following training theres some discomfort right at the end-range for elbow flexion.

Will give some heavier stuff a go for tri's on sunday and see how it goes, need to get back to training these properly again else my pressing will stagnate, but i need to make sure i dont overdo it on what i'm assuming is a ligament niggle.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Calves*

*
*

*
* *Deadlift*

*
*

*
*1x2 @ 207.5kg - 




Speed DL - 5x3 @ 172.5kg

*Chins*

BWx10

BWx6

BWx5

*
Cable Row*

63kgx10

63kgx8

56kgx10

*
BB Row*

60kgx10

60kgx10

*Facepulls*

*
*

*
*24.5kgx15

24.5kgx12

21kgx12

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*150, 120, 80, 40 x10 on leg press, usual other stuff with it.

Stretching and foam rolling to finish.

Lovely session today. DL work was bloody hard work and i probably would've been better off using my belt (had i brought it back with me for easter) so not overly worried about it being too backy this time around especially considering its 90% of my target 1RM for this cycle (230kg).

Grip felt fried today too for whatever reason so strapped up for the speed work, but managed to do a bit more of the upper back work without them so hopefully this'll still allow it to catch up.

Was dead by the end of the session, this PL'ing lark is harder than it looks :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Did Delts & Tri's today, unfortunately another tired and crappy session just going through the motions. Really didn't fancy training so just got in, did the graft and came home.

Back to uni tommorow so hopefully i can get my general routine back in order and on track - if this fatigue continues like this towards the end of the week again i'll start looking at increasing my intake a bit as i don't want to put myself at risk of losing any lean tissue.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> *Deadlift*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Who told you you could try doubles at 207.5? :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ed Coan's routine my friend! 

Dropping back to 180 for 3x3 next week, then we'll be going up to 90% (207.5) for a double, 95% (217.5kg) for a double, then 97.5% (225kg) for a single, before going for 100% (230kg).

Hopefully keep on track with it as the weeks progress :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You'll get it.

I did 180 triple this weekend gone.

This weekend coming I have a competition.

I want to see more than last time - but not necessarily by much.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ahem.

You tripled 180 AFTER squatting. Don't forget the squatting.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I wasn't saying I did 180 triples and that's all I can manage because I am feak and weeble.

I was just saying I did 180 triples.

I could have done more but that would be stupid - my legs got more than enough of a workout on Saturday and they're only just relaxing now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I know that - I was there :lol: I was making a point. What that was now eludes me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Slight change of tact in training for a bit - been getting a lot of mental lethargy towards my second set of training sessions each week, so i'm going for an Upper/Lower split for a bit and seeing how it works.

Slightly different approach to things - moving away from 'smash each bodypart dead' towards giving it some solid stimulation every 3-4 days. When i was training back twice a week with IB i saw quite a good improvement in it, so hopefully i can replicate this with the other bodyparts.

It'll take a few weeks to tweak exercise selection and working weights etc to get the most out of it but once that's in place i may go into the ultimate hypertrophy routine to see how it goes.

Todays workout;

*Lower*

*Front Squat*

95kgx8 - 




85kgx8

70kgx8

*RDL*

120kgx8

110kgx8

100kgx7 - Grip failed me on the last rep! :ban:

*Lying Leg Curl*

4 plates x12

3 plates x10

*DB Walking Lunge*

15kgx10

15kgx10

*Seated Calves*

50kgx15

50kgx12

*3 Minute Calves*

Peg 14, 10, 6x10 - Usual other stuff, plus threw in some bodyweight walking calf raises for fun; go onto one foot, rise up onto toes, repeat for 10 reps per leg.

Core & Stretch to finish. Only took an hour or so from first working set to out the gym door too, not bad!

Good session today, intensity was pretty good although needed a bit longer rest on the Front Squats than normal. Noticed watching my first set back my knee's are caving in a bit; not sure if thats through using the stance width i was or not, but something to keep an eye on for future weeks.

Will be looking to get the rep ranges up to 12-15 next time round and work at this consistently, then start bringing the rest periods down from 120s by 15s per session for this UHT stuff.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*Flat BB Bench*

90kgx8

85kgx6

80kgx6

60kgx10

:confused1:

*T-Bar Row*

70kgx10

60kgx10

55kgx10

50kgx10

*Smith OHP*

Not gonna bother noting these, wanted to DB press but smith was a pants alternative

*Chins*

BWx10

BWx6

BWx5

*Cable Curls*

40kgx15

40kgx12

35kgx15

*Rack Lockouts*

60kgx12

60kgx12

60kgx8

*Face Pulls*

50kgx15

50kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Well my pressing strength seems to have well and truly dissappeared if anyones seen it? :confused1:

Pretty sure it's down to the lack of tricep work in recent weeks because of my elbow but nothing i can do about that now, or that i've not flat benched consistently in some 3 months now, or the fact i've dropped some 20lbs since new year? :cool2: . Was initially intending to do decline, but my right cuff seems a bit funny, probably from the flat DB work in recent weeks no doubt :innocent: .

Pulling stuff was all good so happy with that :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Well my pressing strength seems to have well and truly dissappeared if anyones seen it? :confused1:


You pressed just 5kg under my 1RM for 8. Don't get yourself too down.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's just an ****ache - back when i was regularly benching i could do 100 for a good 8-10.

Serves me right for being so tricep dominant! :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whole body one today - managed about 3 hours sleep on friday night so there was no way i was going in for a sh1t lower session, so just lumped everything in today.

*Deadlifts*

3x3 @ 180kg

140kgx12 - Just went for speed here, was probably done in under 20 seconds, rapid 

*Hack Squat*

80kgx 12, 12, 8

*Cable Row*

9 plates x10

10 plates x12, 12

*DB Inclines*

25kgx12,10,8

*Crossovers*

25kgx10, 10

20kgx15

*Cable Curl/Pushdown*

40kgx15/50kgx15

45kgx12/12

Bit of cuff work and stretch to finish.

Good enough session all things considered. Cuff tendon is still niggling like a b4stard and is really limiting any heavy going on chest work at the moment, but small steps till its in good nick again.

DL's were OK although i think they may be the root cause of my elbow niggle too; where i've managed to add so much weight in recent months i reckon the surrounding tissues haven't caught up properly. When i did my speed set i strapped up and there were no issues, will strap up for all the work next week and see if this is the problem.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*Front Squat*

90kgx8 - 




80kgx10

70kgx12

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BWx12

BW +5kg x12

BWx8 - No support for this, mega hard!

*Leg Extension*

4 plates x15

4 plates x12

3 plates x15

*Lying Leg Curl*

5 plates x10

4 plates x10

2 plates x10

*3 Minute Calves*

Peg 15, 11, 7x10

Core, good stretch and foam roll to finish.

Good one today - dropped the FS weight's a bit and brought my stance in compared to the video'd set last week. Felt a lot better and although my knees seem to come in a tad on the above, it's much improved from last week.

Tried RDL's but got to 100kg and it wasn't right on my back, replaced with GHR's, will probably do pullthroughs on Saturday instead to get some hip-extension hammie work in.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*Dips*

BW+10kgx10

BW+10kgx8

BWx8

*T-Bar Row*

75kgx10

65kgx10

60kgx10

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*25kgx10

25kgx6

20kgx6

*Chins*

BWx10

BWx6

BWx5

*Cable Curls*

45kgx15

35kgx15

30kgx20

*CGBP*

60kgx9

60kgx7

50kgx8

*Face Pulls*

50kgx15

50kgx12

Stretching to finish.

Good enough session today; shoulder still not quite there but getting better, so flat work was best left today i felt. Elbow much improved using straps for the back work :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Snatch Grip Deadlift*

*
*

*
*160kgx6 - 




150kgx6 - 




140kgx6

*Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*85kgx12

80kgx12

75kgx12

*Pullthroughs*

*
*

*
*50kgx12

45kgx15

*DB Lunge*

*
*

*
*20kgx24

20kgx20

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 15, 12, 8 x12, usual other stuff.

Core, stretch, foam roll to finish.

Lovely one - best of the week i reckon. Back took a bit longer to warm up today but it felt generally OK with the DL's, a little weird with Hacks but i found if i really pushed my knees out and opened up my hips it was fine.

Snatch Grip was quite good - think i need a good run of these to really get the initial setup depth and get my legs into the initial drive properly, but it felt good with the extra ROM, definately a different feeling in the back too; not sure if my grip is ideal mind you, couldn't really find anything to suggest how wide i should be going.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*DB Incline*

30kgx12

30kgx8

25kgx11

*Cable Row*

10 plates x15, 12, 10

*Crossovers*

30kgx15

35kgx10

25kgx12 > 15kgx15

*DB Row*

37.5kgx10, 10, 10

*DB/Cable Laterals*

10kgx10/15kgx8

10kgx10/10kgx8

*Cable Curl/Pushdown*

40kgx20/20

40kgx15/15

Stretch and foam roll to finish.

Good stuff again today, chest got a good pump today so i might just alternate between incline DB and BB on upper sessions whilst my cuff sorts itself out, still isn't quite right once any sort of weight goes on a flat/decline bar, no worries though.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*95kgx15

90kgx15

80kgx20

*Leg Curl/Extension*

*
*

*
*5 plates x12/4 plates x12

5 plates x10/3 plates x12

4 plates x12/3 plates x12

*DB Lunge*

*
*

*
*20kgx20

15kgx24

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*40kgx20, 20

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 16, 12, 8 x10

Abs, stretch, foam roll to done.

Awesome session, intensity was sick from the start to the finish (of the quad/ham work anyway :whistling: :thumb: ), Hack squats were pretty much rest pause from 10 reps for all 3 sets, loved it.

Lower back symptoms have changed a bit, although not got worse nor better, so going to have to bin anything that can potentially aggravate it. If Deads on saturday are in that category then they'll begrugdingly go too for a bit. The above was all A-OK so i may just do that 2x per week with a bit more emphasis on posterior chain work on the other session instead.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*
*

*
Incline BB Bench*

*
*

*
*80kgx6

70kgx10

70kgx8

60kgx10

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx12

BWx7

BWx6

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*Did these without a back support today to see what they were like, weak just about sums it up :lol:

17.5kgx7

12.5kgx9

10kgx9

*T-Bar Row*

*
*

*
*60kgx15, 12

50kgx10

*Close-Grip Lockouts*

*
*

*
*60kgx12, 10, 8

*Underhand Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx8, 6

*Facepull/Front Raise*

*
*

*
*50kgx15/7.5kgx10

50kgx15/7.5kgx10

Stretch & foam roll to finish.

Solid session again today, highly enjoyable. 80 felt a bit heavy on the incline work for more than 6 reps but i didnt think this was too bad being the first time i've done it, ever :whistling:

DB press work i doubt i'll keep in, felt unsurprisingly more work stabilising the weight with my traps than hitting my delts hard, might give standing BB work a go next week and see how it feels on my back with higher reps.

Lower back seems to be clearing up quite well the last two days which is peculiar, if it's a case of it going to sh1t on days without any training then i may be forced into doing some AM cardio for mobility's sake ahead of fat loss :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Snatch Grip Deadlift*

*
*

*
*160kgx5 - 




150kgx6

150kgx5

*Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*100kgx10

90kgx10

80kgx10

*
GHR*

BWx15

BWx15

*Tri-Set DB Lunge/Leg Curl/Leg Extension *

*
*

*
*17.5kgx24 - 3 plates x12 - x12

17.5kgx20 - 3 plates x10 - x10

*Seated Calves*

*
*

*
*50kgx15, 15

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 17, 13, 9 x12, usual other stuff.

Core, stretch, foam roll to finish.

Solid one today - no real hangover from Wednesday's session so i think i've tweaked the volume just right for lower days currently.

Snatch DL's were hard work today, still trying to get the form nailed but generally OK. Was debating Fronts instead of Hacks but my back was pretty spent by that point so felt best avoided.

Back issues have been improving again the last few days, if i wake up tommorow and it's sh1t again then at least i can say it's the DL's that need to go for a bit :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*DB Incline*

32.5kgx10+2 rest pause

30kgx9

25kgx8+10 RP

*Cable Row*

11, 10, 9 plates x12

*Crossovers*

35kgx12

30kgx12

25kgx12 > 15kgx12

*Long Bar Row*

55kgx15, 12

50kgx12

*Cable**/DB** Laterals*

15kgx8/10kgx8

10kgx10/7.5kgx10

*Cable Curl/Pushdown*

45kgx20/17

40kgx20/15

Stretch and foam roll to finish.

Reasonably good one today. Lower back was a bit stiff from yesterday but other than that generally OK; elbow a bit niggly but nothing major.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*
*

*
Incline BB Bench*

*
*

*
*80kgx7+2

75kgx8

70kgx8

60kgx11

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BW+5kgx10

BWx8

BWx6

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*25kgx7

22.5kgx7

20kgx7

*T-Bar Row*

*
*

*
*65kgx15

55kgx12

50kgx12

*CGBP*

*
*

*
*70kgx8

60kgx8

*Cable Curls*

*
*

*
*50kgx15

45kgx15

Stretch & foam roll to finish.

Half-decent session, just getting the graft in again. Not been an enjoyable few days; Monday night was the last time i slept properly, so i wasn't really in a state to hit legs properly on Weds so thought it best left. Back's been feeling a bit grim as a result, feels better after today so hopefully will loosen up a bit.

On the plus side i'm sub-14 stone for the first time in quite a while as my weight's stabilised around 195lbs now, just maintaining for a while before deciding my next approach for adding some mass. Not wanting to go any lighter than i am right now; i'm not lean as such but i'm in half decent condition; stripping much more fat off will just leave me looking skinnier, so i'm going to add the weight *slowly* this time to try and avoid a watery sweaty summer :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Snatch Grip Platform Deadlift*

*
*

*
*150kgx6 - 




140kgx6

140kgx6 




*Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*90kgx12

80kgx12

80kgx12

*
GHR*

BWx15

BW+10kgx12

BW+10kgx12

*DB Lunge*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx24

17.5kgx20

*Seated Calves*

*
*

*
*50kgx15, 15

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 17, 13, 9 x12, usual other stuff.

Core, stretch, foam roll to finish.

Top session today - tough going though! Stood on top of 2 25kg plates which added about 3" to the range of movement, absolutely destroyed me! Tried lifting with my ironworks on to start with, but seemed to just throw my groove out and shift the bar away from my shins, lesson learnt!

Will definately be sticking with these for a while, had to take markedly more rest between sets because they absolutely battered me :thumb:

Hacks suffered a tad as a result but no real issue, legs feel fried all the same!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*
*

*
Flat BB *

*
*

*
*85kgx10

80kgx10

70kgx10

*
Cable Row*

*
*

*
*12 plates x10

11 plates x12

10 plates x12

*
Incline DB*

*
*

*
*27.5kgx12

27.5kgx10

25kgx10

*
DB Row*

*
*

*
*35kgx12, 10, 8

*
Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*Triple drop - 15kgx8, 10kgx10, 5kgx12

*
Pushdowns*

*
*

*
*45kgx15

50kgx12

50kgx10

*
Bar Curls*

*
*

*
*Preset bar - think it was about 27kg's for 12/8. Bored by this point so couldn't be bothered :laugh:

Stretch and foam roll to finish.

Lovely session today, shoulder deciding to play ball with the flat work so higher rep work, nice and controlled throughout.

Weather was half decent in combination with the next bus being ages away, so trecked the 2 miles home for a bit of cardio :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Hack Squat*

*
*

105kgx15

95kgx15

90kgx15

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx15, 12, 12

*Leg Extension/Curl Superset*

*
*

*
*4x15/4x12

4x12/4x10

*DB Lunge*

*
*

*
*22.5kgx10

*Seated Calves*

*
*

*
*55kgx15, 15

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 17, 13, 9 x12

Abs, stretch and foam roll to close.

Another well-worked session today. Had to do it a day early as my tiemtable's not going to let me train thursday afternoon; so will hit Upper tommorow then thurs/fri off.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

*
*

*
*90kgx9+1 (spotted)

80kgx8+2 rest-pause

75kgx6+2 rest-pause

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx9

BW+5kgx8

BWx7

*Barbell OHP*

*
*

*
*50kgx8

40kgx8

*BB Row*

*
*

*
*80kgx10, 10

70kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx10

BW+10kgx10

*Seated DB Curl*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx12

12.5kgx12

Stretch and foam roll to finish.

Solid session again today, strength really seems to be picking up now, although i've still not decided how i'm gonna play out my mass-gaining diet, can't complain :thumb:

Back's still not quite ready for standing OHP'ing, but my elbow and shoulder are feeling pretty good again, back is probably 90% back to where it was before this niggle re-arose a few weeks back.

Just to top it all off, spent a while at the back end of the session helping out a competitive BB'er (placed at the two shows i went to last year, so pretty good!) with his sumo deads which was pretty cool, made me feel useful despite my miniscule physique


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

great lifts AK and love the vids bro


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Snatch Grip Platform Deadlift*

*
*

*
*160kgx6 - 




150kgx6

140kgx6

*Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*100kgx12

90kgx12

90kgx12

*
Cable Pullthroughs*

50, 45kgx12

*DB Lunge*

*
*

*
*20kgx24

20kgx20

*Seated Calves/Standing Calf Raise *

*
*

*
*45kgx15/80kgx12

45kgx12/60kgx12

Core, stretch, foam roll to finish.

Lovely one today. Really hard going and took a while but did the job perfectly. Deadlifts were killer, very rare for me to hit a sticky point at lockout, but seems to becoming more common with these particular ones :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Salias said:


> great lifts AK and love the vids bro


Cheers pal - i aim to please :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice log mate but those snatch deadlifts look extremely painful, i never have seen any one do those before!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Painful good or painful bad? 

It's quite a nice change as i found i'd peaked and things started going downhill for whatever reason, so rather than try and chase numbers i went for a complete change to spice it up. My conventional's weak off the floor so fingers crossed a good stint of this will put a bit more power into my hips to get some decent carryover.

Really enjoying the upper/lower split too, great change from normal split routines, just need to tweak my diet now to start steadily adding onto my lean-ish frame and not lay down copious amounts of fat again.

Cheers for popping in


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well it wouldn't be my choice of grips that's for sure but if you feel it to be productive and it doesn't hurt your wrists and pull at your shoulders i would keep it up. Variation can be very good at times!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well it wouldn't be my choice of grips that's for sure but if you feel it to be productive and it doesn't hurt your wrists and pull at your shoulders i would keep it up. Variation can be very good at times!


totally agree with Con here. Are you doing the regular ones at times as well? I think the mix would really stimulate some great growth.

:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's been a few weeks since i did conventionals but i am thinking about adding them back in, though i would guess something will have to change as i doubt i can lift around 5RM's every 3-4 days.

Also that my back has a tendency to niggle a tad after doing squats and then trying to do deads. Other way round is fine, but Squats then Deads it doesnt like! :laugh:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*
*

*
Flat BB *

*
*

*
*92.5kgx7+3 (crap spotter, took half the weight)

90kgx7+1 (better spotter)

80kgx7

*
Cable Row*

*
*

*
*12 plates x12

11 plates x12

10 plates x12

*
Incline DB*

*
*

*
*32.5kgx10

32.5kgx8

27.5kgx7

*
Long-Bar Row*

*
*

*
*60kgx12, 12, 10

*
Face Pulls/Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*55kgx12/10kgx10

50kgx15/15kgx10

*
Seated DB Curl*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx8

15kgx8

*
Single Underhand Pushdown*

*
*

*
*15kgx12 > 10kgx15

Stretch and foam roll to finish.

Good session to finish the week on, benching work was good albeit the first set bombed out a bit when the crappy spotter rowed it for me.

Felt quite hard-hit after doing the cable rows but seemed to get a second-wind once finishing them, all good otherwise :thumbup1:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

you killed it my friend!!!! great numbers on the face pulls


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*160kgx10, 8.5 - got to knee height then binned it. Could've uglied it up but thinking of my hip.

*Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*110kgx8

90kgx12

*Lying Leg Curl*

*
*

*
*5 plates x12, 4 plates x12

*Leg Extension*

*
*

*
*5 plates x12, 4 plates x12

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 17, 13, 9 x12

Thorough stretch and foam roll to finish.

Seems like last weeks intensity caught up with me, has taken me a fair while to get to sleep the last few nights; once i'm off im fine but losing about an hour just getting to sleep.

As a result felt quite tired today still so figured i'd knock the volume right on the head and keep it simple today; will see how i feel for tommorow's session and take a similar approach if necessary. Will try and bring the intake up a bit too to make sure i'm getting enough in to recover.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right, week off, feeling refreshed, happier and hungrier for training than i was a week ago!

*Lower*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

*
*

*
*Narrow-ish stance, high bar.

110kgx10

110kgx8

100kgx10

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx15, 12, 12

*Walking Lunge*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx24, 20

*Lying Ham Curl*

*
*

*
*5 plates x12

4 plates x12

3 plates x10

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 16, 12, 8 x12

Bit of abs and thorough stretch out and foam roll to finish.

Some slight changes in tact in training for a bit, mainly because my MSc is depressing me; in that with every practical session we do, we find out my stiffness and inflexibility originates further and further down my kinetic chain :lol: Despite all the stretching i'm stiff as a post from my hips to my feet.

Aim of the narrower stance squats is to try and force myself to dynamically stretch out my calves, felt more stretch on them with this stance compared to my normal one. I feel like i've lost some conditioning, but it didn't feel too heavy on my back. Knee's were caving in too much though, need to get some more strength in my glutes, which ill figure out how to address over the next few days.

Other than that, good enough session to get going with again. Going to be more conservative with the volume this time round to stop myself burning out so quickly again.

Onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

*
*

*
*90kgx10

80kgx8

75kgx8

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx10, 8

BW+5kgx7

*DB OHP*

*
*

*
*25kgx8, 5

20kgx7

*Yates Row*

*
*

*
*80kgx12, 10

70kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx12, 8

*Cable Curl*

*
*

*
*50kgx12

45kgx15

*Face Pull*

*
*

*
*50kgx15

45kgx15

Stretch and roll to finish.

Good session today, lost a KG's on the bench and the OHP work was a bit weak, but not worried, tri's just need to regain a bit of endurance i think :thumbup1:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

still your chins and dip numbers are impressive! keep it up my friend


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers pal, i'll consider myself happy when i can get 20kg's around my waist for a good 10 reps, then i'll be shooting for another 20kgs :thumb:

*Lower*

*
*

*
Snatch Grip Deadlift*

*
*

*
*170kgx5 - 




160kgx6

150kgx7

*BB Bulgarian Split Squat*

40kgx10

50kgx8, 8

*Standing Ham Curl*

*
*

*
*4 plates x12, 12

*Leg Extension*

*
*

*
*5 plates x12, 12

*Seated Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*50kg x20, 20

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 16, 12, 8 x12

Abs, foam roll, stretch to finish.

Solid session, more functional stuff thrown in again to change it up a bit and hopefully reduce the CNS demands a bit to stop any overtraining creeping in again.

Dropped the platform from the DL's, lower back felt a lot more worked but was good. BSS's were good too, nice dynamic stretch on the quads on the trailing leg. Interesting though - when my right foot was forward (left on the bench), my balance was horrid, absolutely awful, whilst the opposite was fine. Comes close to confirming the weakness in the glute min/medius on my right side i'd say. Definately a keeper to sort this out though (alongside other stuff)

Interesting times ahead :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*
*

*
Decline BB*

*
*

*
*90kgx10

80kgx10, 8

*Long-Bar Row*

*
*

*
*70kgx12, 10

65kgx12

*Incline DB*

*
*

*
*35, 30 x8

*Cable Row*

*
*

*
*11, 9 plates x12

*DB Laterals*

*
*

*
*10, 7.5kgx12

*DB Curl*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx8

12.5kgx10

*Cable Pushdown*

*
*

*
*50kgx20, 15

Stretch to finish.

Good session today, shoulder letting me do declines again no probs, so will keep these in and see how it helps my pressing in general, triceps need the variance in work so hopefully be of some help.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

love the vid AK!!! your form is nice and tight! I hear you on the 20k around the waste!!! just got there for 10 myself!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Sal - although i'm a fairly lightweight 14 stone/196 lbs it's nice to keep putting it on week by week :beer:

*
Lower*

*
*

*
Back Squat*

120kgx10

110kgx12

110kgx10

*RDL*

*
*

*
*130kgx6 - Meant to film, took a picture :lol:

130kg6 - 




*Leg Extension/Curl Superset*

*
*

*
*5 plates x12/x12

5 plates x12/4 plates x12

*Walking Lunge*

*
*

*
*20kgx24

*Seated/Standing Calf Raise*

*
*

*
*Triple drop;

55kgx15/80kgx12

50kgx12/60kgx12

25kgx12/60kgx12

Abs, stretch, foam roll to finish.

Good session today. Think i took the first set of squats a bit too narrow and toes not out enough; my knee were doing the hokey cokey, in out in out, not great! Minor adjustments for the remaining sets and generally OK, still not stable enough though really.

Strength seems to be coming back fine, but i'm noticing the sticky point about half way up; coming out the hole is fine, but that point between coming out the hole and going through to lockout is a bit slow at times.

Never really sure about how my RDL form is, so comments much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

you kept the form nice and slow. This is good. I would also try adding a few explosive reps somewhere in there. You are on basically a 2-1-2 count. Try a 1 second count on the way up, but only for a few reps. Will help add some explosion.

Other than that, with the angle of the camera, it was hard to tell, but things looked pretty good. I would try touching the weight to the floor, but not enough so that you are bouncing it.

Great job Mate!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers dude - i'm quite wary of explosive stuff from the hips as i've pinged my glute medius a few times doing that, so when it goes in it needs to be careful 

R/e Depth - again it's something i need to be careful with, coming too deep i end up rounding my back over, so once my hamstrings start to loosen up a bit i should be able to get a bit closer to the floor :thumbup1:

*Upper*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

*
*

*
*92.5kgx8+2

85kgx6

70kgx10

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BW+20kgx8 :thumb:

BW+10kgx8

BWx6

*Seated DB Press*

*
*

*
*27.5kgx7

22.5kgx8, 6

*Underhand Row*

*
*

*
*85kgx10

80kgx10

70kgx10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx10

BW+10kgx8

*Seated Curl*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx8

12.5kgx10

*Face Pulls*

*
*

*
*55kgx15, 15

Small stretch and foam roll to finish.

Top session today :thumb: Had a long day and felt knackered but seemed to perk up when i got going. Chins were hard work but really good, will stick at 20 next week to try and get the reps up a bit.

Two solid days training so far, hopefully get another two over the weekend!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with being careful. Like Con likes to say in his logs, he doesn't worry about what other's think is best, just what his body thinks is best and what makes him grow the most. Well done Mate!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good sesh mate:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers lads :thumb:

*Lower*

*
*

*
Snatch Grip Deadlift*

*
*

*
*175kgx5 - 




160kgx5

140kgx6 - Probably 2 more in the tank but i was toasted

*BB Bulgarian Split Squat*

*
*

*
*50kgx10, 8

40kgx10

*Standing Ham Curl*

*
*

*
*5 plates x12, 12

*Leg Extensions*

*
*

*
*6 plates x12, 12

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 16, 11, 6 for 10's.

Hyperextensions, stretching and foam roll to close.

Hot hot hot today in the gym, very sweaty affair and felt a bit drained so kept things conservative today. Hips still a bit worn out from Wednesdays session and as such DL's felt a bit more backy than i'd like; will keep at this weight next week probably and tweak the volume on my other lower session.

Balance a bit better on the BSS's but need some work still, hopefully get it in a week or two more :thumbup1:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

nice vid my friend!!! things looking good!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup, everything seems to be falling into place quite nicely! 

*Upper*

*
*

*
Decline BB *

*
*

95kx8

80kgx12, 9

*Long Bar Row*

*
*

*
*75kgx12, 10

65kgx12

*Incline DB*

*
*

*
*37.5kgx8

32.5kgx7/8

*Cable Row*

*
*

*
*11 plates x15

9 plates x15

*Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*15kgx12

10kgx12

*Cable Curl/Pushdown*

*
*

*
*50kgx12/12

45kgx12/12

Stretch and roll to finish.

Solid one to finish the week up, progression across the board, fking hard work though :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Progress is always good my man... as long as youre progressing then all is good...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers GP, lot of sense you speak :thumb:

Sleep pattern seems to be going off again...not sure whether it's the heat and humidity keeping me awake or whether this routine is just too much for me to recover properly from. Think i'll be going back to a bodypart split for a while and seeing how things pan out.

As such today i just went for what i wanted, no inclination to go balls to the wall

*Lower*

*
*

*
Squat*

120kgx3

130kgx2

140kgx2

150kgx1

155kgx1 - PB

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BW+20kgx15, 15, 20

*Walking Lunge*

*
*

*
*25kgx24

*Seated/Standing Calves*

*
*

*
*60kgx12/12

50kgx12/60kgx12

Bit of ab & band work and stretching to finish.

Squat was beltless and pretty good, massive sticky point half way through but other than that today i couldn't really get into my stride. May train Chest tommorow or just wait until Saturday to do Back as my lecture timetable is pretty hectic this week.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I am struggling with the heat atm mate, takes ages to get to sleep then toss and turn and cant get comfy... course leg day doesnt help... you going to the bedford show mate?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Doubtful i think, i want to but without my car up at uni it's a real ****ache to get to from Norwich.

Heat in the gym is killing me, we've got no ventilation so once you get sweating it's literally dripping wet because theres nowhere for it to evaporate to, lovely!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> Doubtful i think, i want to but without my car up at uni it's a real ****ache to get to from Norwich.
> 
> Heat in the gym is killing me, we've got no ventilation so once you get sweating it's literally dripping wet because theres nowhere for it to evaporate to, lovely!


Shame mate, would have been good to catch up and have a couple of prego rolls with ya...

Know what you mean, I train in my garage which is quite small and on a hot day with no windows... phew...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah - i'm hoping to get to at least one show this year, depending on where the Hercules is this year i might be able to just hop on a train direct to Colchester from Norwich.

Sweatbox again in the gym today, can see it only getting worse when the heat really cranks up!

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

*
*

*
*95kgx8

85kgx8

80kgx7

*Incline DB*

*
*

*
*35kgx5

30kgx6

25kgx8

*Crossovers*

*
*

*
*30kgx10

25kgx12

20kgx15

*Decline BB*

*
*

*
*80kgx6

70kgx9

*EZ Curls*

*
*

*
*35kgx8

25kgx12, 10

*DB Curls*

*
*

*
*15kgx8

12.5kgx10

Bit of band work, stretch and foam roll to finish.

Good session today, bench groove is really coming back now so hopefully i can be back up to 2 plates for 8 within 2-3 weeks. Tri's dead by the end of it, but to be expected :thumb:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

things lookin solid my friend!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice session AK... good one on the benching, love it when the groove kicks in...


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quick journal fly by....sweet lifts my friend 

Yep think the Hercules is in the same place as last yr ...UKM roadtrip?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Kate1976 said:


> Quick journal fly by....sweet lifts my friend
> 
> *Yep think the Hercules is in the same place as last yr ...UKM roadtrip?*


hell yeah, well up for that... :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers peeps :thumb:

Providing it is at Liquid again then i should be good to hop on a train direct to Colchester! Bonus in not having to worry about spending an entire hour looking for parking!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*
*

*
Snatch Grip DL*

*
*

*
*150kgx7

140kgx6, 5

*Cable Row*

*
*

*
*11, 10, 9 plates x10

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx9, 6, 5

*BB Row*

*
*

*
*80kg, 60kgx10

*Seated/Standing Calves*

*
*

*
*DC type sets. First 5 reps, 5s pause at the bottom of each rep, 10s on the 5th rep, then 5 reps more dynamic.

50, 40, 40kg x10

60kgx10, 10, 10

Mobility work, foam roll and stretch to finish.

Good session today, having a slight change of focus towards training for now. I've had it commented on that my pelvis is quite anteriorly tilted so i'll be using a lot more glute-focused work, activation drills, and hip mobility stuff to try and really loosen things up.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

love the DC stuff you have in here! just intense!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Calves are feeling pretty sore this morning thats for sure Sal :lol:

*Shoulders/Tri's*

*
*

*
DB Press*

*
*

*
*30kg, 27.5kgx6

25kgx7

*DB/Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx8/15kgx8

10kgx10/10kgx10

*Machine Press*

*
*

*
*10 plates x10

10 plates x6 > 8,6 plates x2

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx10, 10kgx10, BWx10

*Cable Pushdowns*

*
*

*
*55, 50kgx12

*Face Pull/Rear Fly*

*
*

*
*50kg/10kgx12, 12

Finished up with some core, various mobility drills, stretches and foam rolling.

Nice brief session today, felt good. Mobility stuff was good too, when doing single leg RDL's though my balance is still markedly different from right leg planted (poor balance) to when my left leg's planted (better balance).

Very odd indeed!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

things looking good my friend


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Much appreciated dude 

*Legs*

*
*

*
Squat*

*
*

*
*110, 110, 115, 115, 100kgx5

*Sumo Deadlift*

*
*

*
*120kgx9 




120kgx6

100kgx8

*Bulgarian Split Squat*

*
*

*
*45kgx9, 8

*GHR*

*
*

*
*Couldn't find the dipping belt, so;

BWx15, 12, nice and slow.

*Overhead BB Lunge*

*
*

*
*20kgx10, 30kgx8

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 16, 12, 8 x10

Ab rollouts s/s Planks, mobility drills, foam roll and stretch to finish up.

Good enough session today, squat weight feels like a bit of a bummer but felt quite productive on the glutes as the tempo was slow and knee tracking fairly good i think, just trying to groove the 'better' motor patterns into place. Sumo DL's sparked my glutes out though quite nicely.

Mobility and activation stuff might've been responsible for what felt better knee tracking in the squats, but i could feel my glutes were just too weak to continually push out, by the time i was doing lateral band walks at the end they were just dead.

Overhead lunges probably not a keeper, good exercise but was throwing my pelvis into poor alignment as i couldn't keep my spine neutral, so don't want to further reinforce this motor pattern for now.

Otherwise not bad today :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Biceps*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

*
*

*
*97.5kgx7+1 spotted

85kgx8

80kgx8

*Incline DB*

*
*

*
*30kgx8+2, 6+1

27.5kgx6

*Crossovers*

*
*

*
*30kgx12

25kgx15

25kgx12

*Decline BB*

*
*

*
*80kgx7

70kgx8

*EZ Curls*

*
*

*
*35kgx10

30kgx10, 10

*DB Curls*

*
*

*
*15kgx10

12.5kgx10

Bit of core, foam roll and stretch to finish.

Good session today, progression across the board which is always nice. Will give a tonne a go next week on the flat BB and see where i end up. Anything around 5-6 will be nice.

Got chatting to the Sports Therapist who works at my gym about my posture and decided to book in an assessment with him sometime next week. Some of the stuff he was chatting about was great but seems very far removed from what i'm currently doing (i.e i'm probably jumping the gun with a lot of the stuff i'm trying to do to correct myself).


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Delts*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*160kgx5, 5, 5

*DB Press*

*
*

*
*30kgx7

25kgx8

20kgx8

*Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx11, 7, 6

*DB/Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*10kgx10/15kgx8

10kgx10/10kgx10

*Cable Row*

*
*

*
*10 plates x10, 10

*Face Pulls*

*
*

*
*55kgx15, 12, 12

Mobility and a bit of stretching to finish.

Not really feeling it today. Was meant to train yesterday but ended up being out quite late on Friday night so was sparked out yesterday meaning i had to lump everything together today. So pretty much a case of just getting in and grafting through.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right, minor changes again :whistling:

Been getting a bit bored with BB style training and need something fresh with a more quantifiable goal in mind, so i'm gonna have a bash at some 5/3/1 training for a few cycles and see how i get on.

*Squat Day*

*
*

*
*Taking my max from 2 weeks ago at 155kg, so working sets today at 65, 75 and 85% of 90% 1RM today.

Foam roll, tennis ball, mobility.

*
Squat*

*
*

*
*90kg, 105kgx5

'Big Set' - 120kgx6

Downsets - 100, 90, 80kgx10

*DB Reverse Lunge*

*
*

17.5kgx10, 15kgx10

*Hyperextension/Reverse Crunch*

*
*

*
*BWx10x3

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 17, 13, 9 x12

Mobility, foam roll, stretch to finish.

Good session today, quite enjoy the look of how this program's set out. The aim of the big set seems to be just to rep out as much as you can on the heaviest set, whilst i'm splitting my assistance work up a bit - the lighter squats to try and grind in some new movement patterns to get my glutes working more, and lunges as a finisher/more accessory.

Need to iron out exactly how i'll approach the other assistance work but we'll see :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Bench*

*
*

*
*Since i seem to have built up a head of steam with benching the last few weeks, i'm going to base my %'s on my predicted 1RM rather than 90% of it (116kg based on last week's 97.5kgx7)

*
Flat BB Bench*

*
*

*
*75kgx5 (65%)

87.5kgx5 (75%)

97.5kgx7 (85% - Big set)

Downsets; 80kgx8, 70kgx10

*
Chins*

*
*

*
*BWx12, 8, 7, 4. Was just aiming for 30 here at bodyweight without straps to try and get away from using them.

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx14, 10.

*Cable Row*

*
*

*
*8 plates x12, 10.

*Tricep Pushdown*

*
*

*
*9, 8, 7 plates x12

*Facepull*

*
*

*
*50kgx15, 15.

Foam roll and stretch to finish.

Good session today, didn't quite hit the groove with flat work but not terrible either, was quite happy to match last weeks effort after 2 prior working sets and poor sleep as of late.

All other assistance work good; just need to figure precisely how i want to play it out r/e chest/tri's/upper back aside from the strength-specific work.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Working at 95% 1RM today based on my 220 pull back in April (209kg)

*
Deadlift*

140kgx5 (>65%)

155kgx5 (75%)

177.5kgx6 (85%)

Downsets; 160kgx5x2

*BB Bulgarian Split Squat*

*
*

*
*45kgx10, 10

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BWx20, 15, 15

*DB Lunge*

*
*

*
*25kgx8

20kgx10

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 17, 13, 9 x12

Ab rollouts, planks, mobility work, foam roll and stretch to finish.

Good session today, still getting my mojo back on conventional DL's as the top set felt quite laboured, hopefully get back to top gear in a few weeks.

Had to cut the lunges short as i think i've over-stretched my Rec Fem at the hip a bit, wasn't overly uncomfortable but just reined in the stretches a bit on it, hopefully clear up by Weds, no major worries though.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right, said strain from yesterday is actually a hip flexor strain and was a bit rough this morning. More an awareness of discomfort than painful but it will be resting it as far as possible until Weds, then adjusting training if necessary (which is likely because ATM i can't really stretch it without tenderness so loading it is probably not a wise move).

Sooooo as a result i thought best not do standing MP today so just a mix of upper body stuff;

*DB Press*

*
*

*
*32.5kgx6

27.5kgx7

25kgx6

*DB Row*

*
*

*
*35, 40, 40kg x10

*DB Incline*

*
*

*
*32.5kgx10, 6

27.5kgx8

*V-Bar Chins*

*
*

BWx10, 8

*Tricep Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx12, 10, 8

*Face Pulls*

*
*

*
*55kgx15

50kgx12, 12

Bit of stretching and rolling to close. As mentioned i can't really do the mobility stuff for any hip flexion so just left it out.

On the plus side my balance is getting better with the single leg RDL drills, silver lining and all that!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
*Tennis ball, foam roll, stretch

*
Front Squat*

*
*

*
*70kgx5, 5, 5, 5

*Cable Pullthrough*

*
*

*
*50kgx15

55kgx15, 15

*Reverse DB Lunge*

*
*

*
*15kgx12, 12, 12

*DB Single Leg RDL*

*
*

*
*10kgx7

7.5kgx6, 6

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 17, 13, 9 x10

Core stuff, foam roll, tennis ball, stretch as per pre-workout again.

All change again as you can see as my posture assessment's lead me to have to change things about for the time being. With my quads and adductors so overly active 3 sets of squats is all i'll be doing for direct quad work over the 2 lower body sessions, and making up the remainder of volume with posterior chain work (that may or may not include quads as an ancillary muscle group)

Front Squats were conservatively done with my hip flexor still coming back to full strength; been getting better, but not 100%. Other stuff was all OK.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Push*

*
*

*
Flat BB *

*
*

*
*100kgx6+1

85kgx8

80kgx8

*Incline DB*

35kgx5.5

30kgx7

25kgx8

*Cable Crossovers*

*
*

*
*30kgx10

25kgx12

20kgx12

*DB Overhead Press*

*
*

*
*20kgx8

17.5kgx8, 6

*DB/Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*7.5kgx12/10kgx8

7.5kgx8/10kgx6

*Floor Press*

*
*

*
*60kgx8, 7, 6

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BWx8, 6+2

Core, roll, stretch to finish.

Decided to revert back to normal once per week frequency for my upper body stuff whilst i hit legs twice a week to try and speed other issues along a bit. May stick with todays session as it is then back/bi's on sunday, or flip shoulders around, something like that!

Benching was solid today, very happy with it. Will go for 8-10 before i up the weight again.

Pretty sore hips from yesterdays work, so only did the rehab work PWO, was still in the gym a good 2 hours though!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
*Tennis ball, foam roll, stretch

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*180kgx5, 5

160kgx5, 5

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx15, 15, 10

*BB Reverse Lunge*

*
*

*
*50kgx10, 10

*Cable Pullthrough*

*
*

*
*60kgx12, 12

55kgx12

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 18, 13, 8 x10

Core, foam roll, tennis ball, stretch to close.

Solid session today. Got a good flow on the DL's but managed to tear open an old callus and get a blister next to it, putting chalk on top of it wasn't the best idea either :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Bi's*

*
*

*
Chins*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx8

BW+10kgx8, 7

*DB Row*

*
*

*
*45, 40kgx8

35kgx10

*Pulldowns*

*
*

*
*65kgx12, 10

60kgx9

*Single-Arm Cable Row*

*
*

*
*45kgx12, 10

40kgx12

*EZ Curl*

*
*

*
*35kgx10

25kgx12

*DB Curl*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx6

12.5kgx10

*Face Pulls*

*
*

*
*60kgx10

50kgx15

Core, roll, stretch to finish.

Good session today, lost interest a bit towards the end as i got caught chatting to someone, but other than that a pretty productive one.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*100kgx10, 10

90kgx12

*RDL*

*
*

*
*130, 130, 120, 120kg x6

*DB Reverse Lunge*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx10, 10

*Cable Pullthrough*

*
*

*
*60, 65kgx12, 60kgx10

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 19, 15, 11 x10

Core and stretch to finish.

Good session today, swapped in hack squats as my hip flexor's still not feeling too tidy, it's not limiting anything but doesn't feel 100% coming in and out of the hole for normal squats.

Other stuff was all good, took a while though and sweated buckets in the gym mind you :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Push*

*
*

*
Flat BB *

*
*

*
*102.5kgx5+1

90kgx8

80kgx7

*Incline DB*

32.5kgx8

30kgx7

27.5kgx8

*Decline BB*

*
*

*
*80, 70kgx7

60kgx8

*BB Overhead Press*

*
*

*
*40kgx8, 6, 6

*DB Laterals*

*
*

*
*10kgx10, 10

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx8

BW+5kgx8

*Floor Press*

*
*

*
*70kgx4, 60kgx5

Stretch to finish.

Awesome session today. Found a sweet groove for my benching today throughout, just the lockout that let me down again. Had to do decline and BB work today compared to last week as the gym was 'cosy' to say the least, i think i'm down about 2 stone in sweat now :thumb:

Kept the PWO stretch brief today, hams are in bits from RDL's yesterday.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Trainings looking good there mate... getting some nice lifts in... hows the heat treating ya?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Unreal mate, anything that involves putting a bar on the floor afterwards or facing the floor during a set just leaves a puddle of sweat behind :lol: I can tolerate training in the heat, hell sometimes it's quite enjoyable, but it's trying to sleep at night thats destroying me!!

*Lower*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*190kgx5

170kgx5, 5

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx10,12, 10

*Single Leg DB RDL*

*
*

*
*10kg x10, 10

*3 Minutes Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 19, 15, 11 x12

Core, foam roll, stretch to finish.

Kept it brief today, got to the end of the RDL stuff and just felt completely wiped, got enough good graft in to call it a day so no point switching on the afterburners in this heat.

DL's were solid, will give 195 a go next week, think thats my PB for 5's from memory.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Bi's*

*
*

*
Chins*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx8.5

BW+10kgx7

BWx8

*DB Row*

*
*

*
*40kgx10, 8

35kgx12

*Pulldowns*

*
*

*
*70kgx10

65kgx9

55kgx10

*Cable Row*

*
*

*
*11 plates x8

9 plates x12, 10

*DB Curl*

*
*

*
*15kgx10

12.5kgx10

*EZ Curl*

*
*

*
*25kgx12, 10

*Face Pull*

*
*

*
*60kgx12

50kgx15

Core, stretch and roll to finish.

Good session today, numbers a bit off from last week but good work across the board regardless.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*105kgx12

100kgx12, 12

*RDL*

*
*

*
*140kgx6, 6

130kgx6

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BWx12, 12, 12

*Pullthrough*

*
*

*
*70kg, 60kg, 60kgx10

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 20, 15, 10x12

Core, roll, stretch to close.

Short and sweet today, hip flexor continues to be getting better, so lunging movements will probably be left out for another week or so, then ill look to get them back in.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Training looks sweet mate... glad the hip flexor is getting better... funnily enough my wife has hurt hers somehow... keep it up mate...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers dude - just keeping the stretches on it gentle for now and hoping it'll clear up soon enough. Bastarding thing went over-stretching on a lunge 2 days before i was due to see a sports therapist, fun!

*Push*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

*
*

*
*105kgx5

90kgx8+1

85kgx5

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx7

BW+10kgx7

BW+5kgx8

*Incline DB*

*
*

*
*30kgx5

25kgx6

25kgx6

*DB/Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*10kgx10/10kgx10

7.5kgx10/10kgx8

*BB OHP*

*
*

*
*30kgx10, 10

*Floor Press*

*
*

*
*60kgx8, 6, 6

Quick roll and stretch to finish.

Solid session today, hit the sweet spot a treat on benching again, think it equals my 5 rep PB (all-time rep PB is 107.5x4) but a good stone lighter i think.

Everything else was really good, tri's burnt out expectedly but as long as i can keep adding weight/reps onto my flat work i don't mind :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

All looking dandy in here! Sorry for being so remiss and not popping in as often as i should....with you in spirit tho Muks x:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

No worries Tan! Nice to see you in here regardless during your busy schedule :thumb:

*Lower*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

180kgx5

185kgx4.5 - Couldn't quite get my hips through on the last

170kgx5

150kgx7 - Snatch grip

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BW+15kgx15, 12, 10

*Single Leg RDL*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx10,10

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 20, 15, 10 x10

Core, stretch, roll etc to finish.

Good session today, decided to be a bit more conservative on the DL's as my back felt a bit grim after last weeks efforts. Sets felt good, but i think my hips are coming up too quick, i'm not sure whether my hams are still tired out from Wednesdays efforts, so i might switch my lower days around so i'm hitting DL's at the beginning of the week rather than the end.

Other than that, not much to report, all ticking over nicely.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Bi's*

*
*

*
Chins*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx10, 7

BWx7, 6

*DB Row*

*
*

*
*45kgx8

40kgx10

37.5kgx10, 8

*Pulldowns*

*
*

*
*75kgx8

65kgx7

50kgx10

*BB Row*

*
*

*
*Cable machine's broken so these instead;

70kgx10, 8.

Assorted Bi work and Facepulls to finish, but elbow was niggling a tad so cut it short, and using a different weight stack for the FP's. Usual stuff to close.

Nice one today, heat seems to have died down a bit making it a little more pleasant to train in. Decided to drop the chin weight down a bit to get better reps out, worked a treat.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*110kgx12

100kgx15, 12

*RDL*

*
*

*
*145kg, 140kgx6

120kgx10

*Pullthrough*

*
*

*
*75kg, 65kgx10

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BWx15, 12

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Little change, did 12/10/8 on seated (40kg) and standing (60kg) machines today

Core, foam roll, stretch etc to finish.

Good session today, head wasn't initially in it as this heat is preventing me sleeping properly again, but once i got into my stride it was all good :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice fricking hack squats mate... understand what you say re the head not being in it to start... was same with mine today... I thought the rain would cool things down but it just made it more humid...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup, the gym wasn't actually too bad today, it's just the nightheat that gets me, lying in bed practically melting until it finally gets cool enough around 2-3am, then a fcuking rooster down the road goes off at 4, lovely!

Heat better sort itself out pronto, i start my hospital placement next week, so i'll be trading my vests and shorts for trousers and a polo top, sweatfest ahoy!!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lifts looking strong bud....must get a foam roller lol!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Kate  Still wanting to get back to Back Squats, but leaving that up to the discretion of my sports therapist before i put them back in.

I got mine from here; http://www.escapefitness.com/store/foam-rollers-escape-short-full-round-pu.asp

I've used it nearly everyday for 6 months and it's just as firm as when i first got it.

Tennis balls are a good addition to getting the smaller muscles that you can cram your bodyweight on too, painful mind you


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> Yup, the gym wasn't actually too bad today, it's just the nightheat that gets me, lying in bed practically melting until it finally gets cool enough around 2-3am, *then a fcuking rooster down the road goes off at 4, lovely!*
> 
> Heat better sort itself out pronto, i start my hospital placement next week, so i'll be trading my vests and shorts for trousers and a polo top, sweatfest ahoy!!


I hate that... but on the bright side you know where you can score your next chicken meal... :thumb:

Yeah I get relegated to the far side of the bed with no covers at all as the night sweats are sometimes ridiculous...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Push*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

*
*

*
*105kgx3+2

90kg, 80kgx6

60kgx8 - Paused

*Dips*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx10, 7.5

BWx10

*Decline Bench*

*
*

*
*80kgx5

70kgx7

*DB/Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*10kgx10/15kgx8

7.5kgx10/10kgx10

*Hang Clean & Push Press*

*
*

*
*40kgx10, 8

*Floor Press*

*
*

*
*60kgx10, 8, 8

Not a great one today, mojo just wasn't there. Not aided by the fact my hayfever seems to have left me feeling more congested than the M25 after a 50 car pile up, i sound nasally as fcuk and my ears popped a few days ago, still waiting for them to unpop :confused1:

Got the graft in today though, probably not as bad as i'm making out, but strength seemed off and head not really in it. Not to worry too much mind, not had an off session for quite a while now.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

You get days like that AK and with heyfever its just a nightmare... I found the best thing for heyfever is clen or eph as it keeps me clear as a bell... (plus the otc stuff was just sh!te and I was taking 8 or so tabs a day of those one a day before going to docs who gave me some strong tabs that worked fairly well)...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Turns out its less like hayfever and more a cold that i've probably picked up from home, nice amount of phlegm and lung butter being brought up alongside general feelings of ****tyness. Great timing really as i start my first hospital placement tommorow :ban:

For that reason i sacked off yesterdays session, felt wiped out and rough, so any attempt at DL's would've just annoyed me even more. Went in today just to get a sweat on and do something;

*Back/Bi's*

*Chins*

BW+10kgx10, 7

BWx8

*DB Row*

45kgx8

40kgx10, 8

*Pulldowns*

70, 60, 55kgx10

*Iso Machine Row*

20kgx10, 10, 10

*Cable Curl*

45, 40, 40kgx12

*Face Pull*

60, 50kgx12

Stretch and foam roll to finish.

Good enough session today, matched most of last weeks lifts, hopefully enough to help kick this cold to the kerb.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DOH... good luck with the placement mate... and getting rid of the lurgy...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers dude, lurgy seems to be clearing up but placement is leaving me shattered, loving it but shattered! Up at 6, hours drive there, work till 8, hours drive back, in bed by half 9!

*Lower*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*180, 170, 170kgx5

150kgx5.5 - Snatch grip

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BW+10kgx12x3

*Single Leg RDL*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx9, 8

*3 Minute Calves*

*
*

*
*Peg 20, 15, 10x10

Foam roll and stretch to finish.

OK session today, got a feeling training during the week may be a case of treading water whilst on placement, today i just felt physically tired , that said it's tough to get my food in during the day so i'll look to address that as i can.

Something uncomfortable pumped up in my back following the DL's, subsided afterwards but something to be aware of regardless.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sounds like a hell of a day mate... good luck with it and how long till you finish your course now?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Woops, by 8 i meant 4, PMSL  But its the getting up early that's hitting me hard i think, today i got in around half 7, and i'm going to bed soon because im utterly drained!

My course officially finishes in Feb '12, but this placement ends and my summer holiday begins 2 weeks on friday. As i'm generally based around Yarmouth (live in Norwich currently), it'll be more of the same next year, but i'm hoping the placement im in at the moment is going to be the furthest one out. Even if i can cut 20 mins off my travel time per day that means i get 40 minutes more to myself, and in the grand scheme of things i really need it! :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LMAO... bit of a diff mate... 

Sweet dreams mate...

PS loving the new avi... looking awesome...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Meh. Wake at 5:30 - shower - 2 mile walk - out the door at 7 to be in work before 8 and home around 7-8 after going to the gym from work.

This my life and I don't complain about it.

So hush.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... bit of a diff mate...
> 
> Sweet dreams mate...
> 
> PS loving the new avi... looking awesome...


Cheers dude, with the right lighting i don't feel so bad, still feel paper thin and sh1t from the front though :lol:



M_at said:


> Meh. Wake at 5:30 - shower - 2 mile walk - out the door at 7 to be in work before 8 and home around 7-8 after going to the gym from work.
> 
> This my life and I don't complain about it.
> 
> So hush.


Well this is my placement, my journal and ill spit my dummy out if i want!! 

*Push*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

*
*

*
*105kgx5+1

100kgx5

90kgx6

70kgx7

*Dips*

*
*

*
*15kgx7

10kgx8

BWx8

*Decline BB*

*
*

*
*70kgx5

60kgx7

*DB/Cable Laterals*

*
*

*
*10kgx10/15kgx8

10kgx8/10kgx8

*DB Press*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx8, 5

*Floor Press*

*
*

*
*70kg, 60kg, 60kgx5

Stretch out to finish.

Awesome session today, much better showing than yesterdays effort. Hit the sweet spot a treat on the bench, was literally fingertips on the last rep at 105 so that puts it within a hair's width of my 105x6 PB. Other stuff just flowed from there, sparked out towards the end but as long as my bench is getting a good shift in each week the other numbers are irrelevant :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Hack Squat*

*
*

*
*115kgx10

105kgx12

100kgx12

*RDL*

*
*

*
*130kg, 120kg, 120kgx6

*Sumo DL*

*
*

*
*100kgx8, 8, 8

*Seated/Standing Calves*

*
*

*
*40kgx20/60kgx15

40kgx15/60kgx12

Stretch out and core stuff to finish.

Short, sweet, and incredibly sweaty today :thumb: Hack squats were hard work, last set was rest pause from about the 6th rep, RDL's dropped the weight a tad after Wednesdays efforts, and the Sumos just finished me off.

Legs were quivering on the way out, love it


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Bi's*

*
*

*
Chins*

*
*

*
*15kgx8

10kg, 5kg, BWx7

*DB Row*

*
*

*
*50kgx6

40kgx10, 6+4 rest pause

35kgx12

*Close-Grip Pulldowns*

*
*

*
*60kg, 50kgx10

*Machine Iso Row*

*
*

*
*30kgx10, 10

*Cable Curl*

*
*

*
*45kgx15, 10

40kgx10

30kgx10

*Face Pull*

*
*

*
*50kgx15, 12

Quick foam roll to finish, sore as hell from yesterday so couldn't be bothered to stretch out.

Solid session today, generally hard work but very productive. Close-grip pulldowns were more friendly on my shoulder but felt a bit weird on my sternum? Not sure why, had that before mind you, very odd.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*170kgx6, 6, 5

140kgx5

*GHR*

*
*

*
*BWx10, 8, 8 - Did these without weight an without a broom today, slow eccentric movement, support at the bottom so i don't tear my knees out the back, then a bit of a push into the concentric. Killer on the hams :thumb:

*Single Leg RDL*

*
*

*
*12.5kgx8, 8

*Seated/Standing Calves*

*
*

*
*45kgx20, 15

60kgx15, 10

Core and stretch to finish.

Good session today. Dropped back a bit on last weeks DL's because of my back feeling pretty poor after last weeks ones, felt a lot better today, a little niggly still but didn't flare up anywhere near as bad today.

Calf work was excruciating, still sore from sundays stuff so i had to drop the reps right down for the second round, never had working-DOMS so bad before!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Delts/Tri's*

*
*

*
Flat BB Bench*

*
*

*
*107.5kgx4+1

100kgx5

95kgx4+1

80kgx5 - Paused at the chest

*Dips*

*
*

*
*15kgx6

10kgx7

BWx8

*Decline BB*

*
*

*
*60kgx10, 7

*Cable/DB Laterals*

*
*

*
*15kg/10kgx8

10kg/7.5kgx10

*DB OHP*

*
*

*
*17.5kgx10, 7

*Floor Press*

*
*

*
*70kgx5, 5

60kgx5

Little upper body stretch to finish.

Awesome session :thumb: The flat work equals my previous best at 107 for 4 plus a few assisted reps, but todays were lovely and smooth, could've had a better arch as i lost it a bit but thats splitting hairs!

Dips were a bit iffy, think i went too deep and it started to niggle a tad on my elbow, adjusted the depth a bit and it seemed OK. Everything else was just as normal, got a little vascularity towards the end in my delt so was especially happy :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate your training is certainly coming on... nice effort on the bench...

hows the placement going?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Loving it still! Learning so much everyday, mostly followups of the patients ive seen but everything put into practice makes so much more sense than in a classroom!

The only thorn in my side at the moment is my internet is truly buggered, browsing is taking literally minutes to load up some pages, whilst others just hang, so my tolerance is just about holding out to post training updates at the moment! Hopefully get it sorted over the weekend when i've got a bit more spare time.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> Loving it still! Learning so much everyday, mostly followups of the patients ive seen but everything put into practice makes so much more sense than in a classroom!
> 
> The only thorn in my side at the moment is my internet is truly buggered, browsing is taking literally minutes to load up some pages, whilst others just hang, so my tolerance is just about holding out to post training updates at the moment! Hopefully get it sorted over the weekend when i've got a bit more spare time.


I hope that interweb gets sorted mate as I am looking forward to the hernia info... :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Problems sort of sorted, using google chrome instead of firefox for now, once i get back home i think my laptop just needs a complete wipe and reinstall of windows :thumb:

*Lower*

*Hack Squat*

120kgx12

100kgx15, 15

*Assisted GHR*

BWx12, 8

Broom x8

*Back Squat*

80kgx10, 10

*Pullthrough*

60kg, 50kgx12

*Seated/Standing Calves*

50kgx15, 12/60kgx15, 12

Core, stretch etc to finish.

Good session today. Hack's were bloody hard work again, was a bit bummed out to miss the last 3 on the first set for a magic 15 but it was borderline mechanical failure rather than condition by that point, would've probably ended up flat on the floor had i gone for #13 

Other stuff was good, threw in squats again just to see how it felt tech wise, still having to point my toes out a fair whack more than i'd like so will chat to the sports therapist about this on Thurs to see if he thinks i should still leave 'em out.

Think next week will be a little bit of a deload on the lower body stuff, lower back/hip is starting to get a bit uncomfy during the session, so probably needs a week or so backing off i think. Will see how it plays out.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Bi's*

*Long-Bar Row*

70kgx12

75kgx8

65kgx10

*Chins*

BW+10kgx6

BWx8, 6

*DB Row*

45kgx8

40kgx10

37.5kgx12

*Pullover Machine*

65kgx12, 10

*Cable Curl*

50kgx12, 10

40kgx12

*Face Pull*

55, 50kgx12

Bit of cuff work, core and foam roll to finish.

Good one today - decided to put a new row in today to allow my shoulders to warm up properly, going in with weighted chins seems to be a bit tough on my cuffs. So nice little switcharound even if it means dropping the weight a bit :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Delts/Tri's*

Flat BB Bench

107.5kgx4+1

100kgx5

90kgx6

80kgx5 - Paused

*Dips*

15kgx7

10kgx8

BWx8

*Incline DB*

30kgx6

25kgx9

*DB/Cable Laterals*

12.5kgx10/10kgx10

7.5kgx10/10kgx10

*DB OHP*

20kgx7

17.5kgx6

*Decline CGBP*

60kgx7, 6

50kgx7

Stretch out to finish.

Fairly good one today. Switched from Lower today as i've got my posture follow-up tomorrow so in an ideal world i don't want to be sore and battered for that around my hips!

Happy enough to match last weeks benching efforts, can't be a bad thing to equal a previous PB, everything else was uphill though, by the end i had the strength of a kitten :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*Hack Squat*

120kgx12

110kgx12

100gx12

*GHR*

BWx12, 8

Broom x12

*Kneeling Squats*

40kgx10

50kgx15, 15

60kgx15

*Single Leg Squats*

Just doing what i can with these at the moment, these are meant to be what'll get my glutes firing properly, and fck they were har :lol:

*Seated/Standing Calves*

50kgx15, 12

60kgx12, 12

Abs, stretching to finish.

Reasonably good one today, a few changes in line with my posture follow-up from last week. Kneeling squats were pretty good and will hopefully help me learn to really get the hips through on my squats and deads now, just need to drum that motor pattern right in.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back/Bi's*

*
*

*
Long Bar Row*

80kgx11

70kgx10

65kgx12

*Chins*

BW+10kgx7

BWx7, 7

*Rack Lockouts*

140kgx8

120kgx10

100kgx12

*DB Row*

40kgx10, 10

*Cable Curl*

50kg, 45kg, 40kgx12

*Face Pull*

55kgx10, 10

Good session today - addition of lockouts to again try and work on getting my hips through. Pulled from just below the knee, which is a fcking awkward place to start from! 140 felt much heavier than i was expecting, so the weight was dropped to try and make it feel more like i was sure my hips were coming through properly.

Other than that, all good :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking good in the avi mate! Reps


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers dude, obviously i have selected the lighting carefully and picked my best shot, every other one is sh1t :lol:

*Lower*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

180kgx6, 5

160kgx5, 4 - Missed the last one just below the knee

*GHR*

BWx10, 8, 8

*Partial GM's*

Not going too deep on these, focus on firing the glutes and pulling my pelvis into a neutral position

50kgx10, 10, 10

*Seated/Standing Calves*

50, 45, 35kgx10/115, 97, 75kgx10

Stretch out to finish.

Good session today, back at home so in a different gym. Sniffed out a pretty decent one compared to sh1tness first which i'd normally use when back here. Good selection of kit, only downsides are no dipping bars and the bench might be a bit low to get a good PL style bench going, but everything else is sweet. Must've spent half an hour chatting to one of the owners after i'd finished training, so can't complain really!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

110kgx3 - PB

100kgx5+1

90kgx5

80kgx5

*Long Bar Row*

80kgx10

70kgx9

60kgx8

*Decline BB*

80kgx9

70kgx8

*Chins*

BWx10, 6

*FST-7 Laterals*

7.5kgx10x7

*Face Pull*

8 plates/9 plates x12

Brief upper body stretch to finish.

Good session today, just popped upper body in one go today so i can start again next week to train mon/tues/thurs/fri and have the weekend off.

Benching was solid today, very little chest going on in the first set but not worried as i'm playing the numbers game with Flat BB for now and enjoying it :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*
*

*
Platform Deadlift*

160kgx6, 5

150kgx6

110kgx8 - Snatch Grip

*GHR*

BWx10, 7

*Seated/Standing Calves*

45kgx15, 10/115kgx12, 10

Stretch out to finish.

Pretty poor session today. Wasn't expecting any miracles after doing DL's on thursday, but needed to get the split back on track today so forced into doing it today.

Not bad with the stuff i managed, but after 2 sets of GHR's my back was incapable of doing any kneeling squats or pullthroughs, so just sacked them off and had a decent stretch out after the calf work.

Hopefully tomorrow's bench work won't fall into the same trap!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

just a period of readjustment mate, how is the placement going/did it go...??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Was awesome dude - everything i was a bit iffy about in the classroom that didn't make much sense was crystal clear on placement. Felt like i learnt more in 3 weeks there than i did in the 22 preceding weeks in lectures!

Can't wait to get back on placement in February, on the wards, with the student nurses :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> Was awesome dude - everything i was a bit iffy about in the classroom that didn't make much sense was crystal clear on placement. Felt like i learnt more in 3 weeks there than i did in the 22 preceding weeks in lectures!
> 
> Can't wait to get back on placement in February, on the wards, *with the student nurses* :thumb: :thumb :


You poor, poor man... I feel your pain... I really do... :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha i can't wait GP, my course is so female dominated i'm primed for banter factor 5 :lol:

Change of pace again today, getting bored of split routines much quicker than i used to, so giving Magic Torch's adapted westside routine a go for a while, which is essentially Upper/Lower with heavy/rep days, gonna go 1 on 1 off as i've found this is great for recovery and motivation in the past.

So today was;

*Upper Heavy*

*Flat BB*

110kgx3+1

100kgx4

90kgx5

*Chins*

BW+20kgx6, 5

BW+15kgx5

*Incline DB*

32.5kgx6

37.5kgx6

35kgx6

*T-Bar Row*

75kgx8, 6

60kgx8

*DB/Cable Laterals*

10kgx12/2 plates x8

10kgx12/1 plate x8

*Pin Press*

80kgx6, 6, 5

*Cable Curl*

8 plates x12, 9

7 plates x10

Stretch out to finish.

Good session today. Benching bombed out a bit after the first set, but nothing unexpected given that 5 days ago i was working on a 3RM, today it felt a little easier. Everything else all good - the other upper session of the week i'll be working up in the 12-15 range, i think this is where i've probably gone wrong in the past in trying to do 2 heavy sessions a week and burning out in the process :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Did a lower session on friday, didn't bother posting it up though as it was a total write-off, back was a mess throughout, but today was better!

*Upper Reps*

*Flat BB*

80kgx14

75kgx10

60kgx12

*Chins*

BWx12, 8, 7

*Cable Crossovers*

5, 4 plates x14

3 plates x15

*Cable Row*

7 plates x15, 12

6 plates x15

*DB OHP*

20kgx14, 11

*DB Curl*

12.5kgx15, 12

*Floor Press*

50kgx15, 13

Big stretch out to finish.

Solid session today, pumpalicious :thumb: . Can't remember the last time i was going above 10 reps for everything and i'm now feeling a different sort of fatigue to the heavy stuff i'm used to.

I'm hoping the high rep benching will help with the heavier stuff in the long run, tri's were still the weak link towards the end of each set.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*Deadlift*

185kg, 180kg, 170kgx5

*GHR*

BWx10, 8

*Smith Lunge*

40kgx8

30kgx10

*Barbell Hack Squat*

80kg, 100kgx10

*Seated/Standing Calves*

40kgx15/115kgx10

40kgx10/96kgx10

20kgx15/76kgx10

Core and stretch out to finish.

Half decent session, DL's were strong but back started to play up a bit after the last set, not getting much better after that.

BB hack's were fun though, given that the hack squat nor leg press machines seem to suit my mechanics at this gym, i'll probably keep them in. Seem very limited on what i can do currently for legs, so i may just alternate something similar to the above on a heavy/reps basis as with upper :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper Heavy*

*Flat BB*

105kgx5

100kgx4+1

90kgx4

*Chins*

BW+25kg, 15kg, 10kgx6

*Incline DB*

40kg, 37.5kg, 32.5kgx6

*T-Bar Row*

80, 75, 60kgx8

*DB*

12.5kg, 10kgx12

*Overhead Extension/Cable Curl*

8 plates x10/15

7 plates x12/12

*Face Pulls*

8 plates x15, 12

Stretch out to finish.

Decent session today, although the flat work was a bit of a drab affair! Strength just wasn't there in the warm-up and right shoulder didn't too smart, so dropped it 5kg and seemed to flatline anyway! Suppose i'll have to probably taper things down a bit now benching twice a week rather than working at a 3-5RM one a week.

Other than that everyone else was flying today! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*Leg Extensions*

56kgx20, 20, 15

*Leg Press*

100kgx10x10 - 20s between sets

*FST-7 Leg Extensions*

42kgx10x7

*Lying Hamstring Curls*

30kgx10x3 > 20kgx10x2 - 20s between sets

*Standing/Seated Calves*

106kgx12/45kgx12

88kgx10/45kgx8

70kgx12/25kgx15

Bit of core and stretch to finish up.

Bringing back some of last year's leg training to see how it felt. Back felt fine with leg pressing so it's leading me to the conclusion it's a feasible exercise as long as i keep it away from Deads/Squats, which is fine, i'll just do one session of each per week.

Leg pressing ended up being a bit light, so next week i'll probably throw another 50kg on and see how i get on with 15-20 reppers.

Will probably take a few weeks to find top gear with this way of training, but all in all a shakey leg session :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Shakey leg sessions are the best ones mate...  :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh yes, i'm looking forward to getting some decent weight back on the leg press to bring back the post-training quad cramps :thumb:

*Upper Reps*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

80kgx10

70kgx8

60kgx10

*Underhand Chins*

BWx12, 8, 6 (Overhand)

*Incline DB *

25kgx15, 10

*Cable Row*

8, 7, 6 plates x12

*Floor Press*

60kgx12, 8

*DB Curl*

15kgx15, 12

*Face Pull*

9, 8 plates x12

Stretch out to finish.

Good enough session today, benching still dropping off it seems :confused1: Although my sleeping pattern has been well and truly up the creek recently so i wouldn't be surprised if thats playing some part in it. Eitherway, no complaints from today, all round a decent one.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey hey...long time no speaky! Back is looking wicked in avy mr :0


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello stranger, long time :thumb:

Thankyou  Being the only half decent bodypart i have i felt it necessary to abuse the good lighting at my uni house and whore myself :lol:

*Lower*

*Deadlift*

140kgx10, 10, 9.5

110kgx7

*Seated Ham Curl*

135kgx12

120kgx12, 12

*Single Leg Press*

50kgx10, 9

*Seated/Standing Calves*

50kgx10, 10, 10

106, 97, 88kgx10

Abs, stretch and roll to finish.

Solid session today, higher rep deads as i've had enough of my back playing up on 5's, got a decent pump in my back from these and hams felt battered, only downside was it meant all the other ham work was laboured with the lower back pump :thumb:

Only mini-downer today was going to the GP this morning and having confirmed what i've thought has been there for the last few months. I've joined team hernia, woop de doo :whistling: Had a little lump that pops into my naval space and reduces easily but comes back just as easily :laugh:

That said, it's giving me literally zero symptoms, it's not visible (whether due to BF% or just not big enough) and it's not impeding training in any way...so i've no reason to stop anything i'm currently doing, although it gives me another reason to keep my DL's up in the higher rep range.

Got a referral to the hospital which will probably be around christmas time since i'm back at uni in a couple of weeks, though in reality it'll be a long time before it actually gets sorted because i can't really take any time out next year with placements running from February to November. Although given that this is completely non-urgent it's not really an issue, though i will be pushing for a mesh repair and if possible get to the British Hernia Centre on the NHS :whistling: heres hoping anyway!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DOH... welcome to the club mate... I had a mesh repair, still got a little gap in the edge of that though so hopefully will get that fixed soon (went private as we have insurance and they are very quick usually)... try not to leave it too long as I did and then finally it went pop and all lumpy like...  good luck with it all mate...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup, it's something i'll be keeping an eye on but touchwood i can avoid it getting any worse by avoiding any gym heroics.

Education is my priority for now, if i'm going under the knife it'll just take time out of my placement, i'll be the one hobbling around not the patients :lol: If theres a big enough gap in the summer break i'll try and plan it for then, but being the NHS i'd be amazed if i got it in by then!

Seems quite a few have had umbilical hernia's with no need for surgery etc so fingers crossed i can just maintain for now. Hell if the big guy upstairs wants to cure it for me, feel free :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper Heavy*

*Flat BB*

105kgx5+1

100kgx4

90kgx5

*Chins*

BW+25kgx5, 20kgx6, 15kgx5 and a bit

*Incline DB*

45kgx5 - PB i believe, not put the 45's up on inclines before:thumb:

37.5kg, 32.5kgx6

*T-Bar Row*

85kg, 80kg, 70kgx8

*DB Laterals*

12.5kgx10, 10kgx12

*JM Press*

50kgx10, 8

40kgx10

*/Cable Curl*

10 plates x12

9 plates x10

7 plates x12

Stretch out to finish.

Good one today. Benching was still a bit laboured but nice solid work regardless. Chest also got a fair bit of pump considering it was only 15 reps done so can't complain :thumb:

JM press was pretty cool, bit awkard to get acquainted with but hopefully i'll be able to crack on with that once i get the form nailed down.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Seated Calf Raise*

50kgx12

60kgx12

50kgx12

*Standing Calf Raise*

106kg, 97kg, 97kgx12

*Leg Press*

150kgx30

170kgx25, 20

*Leg Extensions*

56, 47, 47kgx15

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

100kgx50, rest paused.

Core and stretch to finish up.

Good session today, bit changed from last week again, figured i'd try calves first for a bit and see if that does anything for them, nothing else seems to have :whistling:

Leg pressing was fun, although a fair bit of glute burn towards the end of the sets!


----------



## dirtyvest (Apr 4, 2003)

Well I can't post on MT from work ATM but can everywhere else, weird, was scanning here and low and behold.........


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

dirtyvest said:


> Well I can't post on MT from work ATM but can everywhere else, weird, was scanning here and low and behold.........


Very weird indeed! Good to have you over here though 

*Upper Reps*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

80kgx11

75kgx9

70kgx11

*Underhand Chins*

BWx12, 8, 6 (Overhand)

*Incline DB *

One notch up from the heavy day incline for a bit more delts

27.5kg, 25kg, 22.5kgx12

*Cable Row*

9, 8, 6 plates x12

*Tricep Pushdown*

Can't remember the weight, only done as the power rack was in use so couldn't do floor presses

*DB Curl*

15kgx15, 12

*Face Pull*

9, 8 plates x12

Core and stretch to finish.

Half decent one today, no major progress on the board from last week but got caught chatting at the start. Not so worried though, will just see how pans out as i continue to adapt to the increased frequency (thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it :whistling: )


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lower*

*Deadlift*

145kgx11, 9

140kgx8

*Seated Ham Curl*

150kgx12

135kgx12

*RDL*

110kgx8, 8, lower back burnt out hard so left it at that

*Seated/Standing Calves*

Can't remember what the weights were, but productive enough.

Ab/core circuit and stretch out to finish.

Pretty good one today, Deads felt hard work more conditioning-wise than outright strength, but thats how things'll have to be for the time being. Will probably chuck GHR's back in next week as this session feels a little light on productivity other than DL's.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Still going strong mate... hows life in general?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't complain really dude, got my head down trying to get some coursework done most of the time at the moment, unfortunately it's pretty manic assessment-wise until the middle of november, got 2 essays and a presentation to do, so just a case of grinding them all out and being done with it. Once those are out the way i think things will quieten down a bit.

Back up at uni this weekend too which is cool, diet's been a little slack since being at home with so much choice in the cupboards :whistling: so once i can get back to buying what i need rather than what i shouldn't have things will be getting easier!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper Heavy*

*Flat BB*

110kgx4 - Booooom PB by a rep :thumb:

100kgx6

90kgx5

*Chins*

BW+25kg, 20kg, 15kgx6

*Incline DB*

45kg, 37.5kg, 32.5kgx5

*T-Bar Row*

80kg, 80kg, 60kgx8

*DB Laterals*

12.5kgx10, 10kgx12

*JM Press*

55kgx8, 6

50kgx8

*Cable Curl*

11 plates x10

10 plates x10

9 plates x10

Stretch out to finish.

Well out of nowhere my bench strength has awakened :thumb: Turns out the gym at home doesn't actually have any 1.25kg plates, so i was forced into 110 and it turned out well 

Brought my grip in another fingers width so my ringfingers on the second set of rings and seemed to help quite a lot, no sticky point, just hard work throughout the lift rather than flying off the chest and getting stuck.

All other stuff generally good, matched last weeks efforts so can't complain :thumbup1:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

sent you reps for the pb mate well done! pm on its way.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Boom Baby... nice work on the PB... good work mate... ! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Quads/Calves*

*Seated Calf Raise*

60kgx10

50kgx15, 15

40kgx12

*Standing Calf Raise*

90kgx12, 10, 9

*Leg Press*

200kgx20, 15, 12

*Hack Squat*

80kgx15

100kgx10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*

Peg 12 x50, rest pause

Core and stretch to finish up.

Perhaps a bit of a half-baked session, though it was probably better than I'm thinking it was. The leg press machine here is an awkward bugger, really not built for long legs like mine, think next week i'll probably do them after hack squatting just to smoke them out.

Other than that a nice quick one today.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper Reps*

*
*

*
Flat BB*

82.5kgx10

75kgx8

70kgx10

*V-Bar Row*

70kgx12, 10

60kgx12

*Dips *

BWx15, 12

*Cable Row*

8 plates x12, 12

*DB Curl*

17.5kg, 15kgx10

*JM Pressl*

50kgx10, 8

*Face Pull*

8 plates x15, 12

Brief stretch and cuff work to finish.

Reasonably good one today. Right shoulder is niggling a bit, not majorly but enough for me to be aware of it, just seems to take a bit longer to get going than normal.

So i'm going to drop chins down to once a week and up the reps on them to keep the form tighter, and focus on upper back work instead for a while, hopefully allow it to settle down properly :thumbup1:

Was feeling pretty smoked out after the first two exercises too, so kept the remaining volume down a bit, didn't sleep too well last night so probably nothing major to worry about yet.


----------



## dirtyvest (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, you are right, you are smoking my bench ATM LOL Getting some solid work in right now.

I may have to start a journal or something over here as well, just so I have people to chat to while at work


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wasn't planning on training today as i woke up feeling tired and pretty sh1tty, but i needed to get into town to stock up on chicken and eggs and it's 5 minutes from the gym so figured why not.

*Lower*

*Deadlifts*

140kgx10, 9, 7

*GHR*

BWx12, 10, 10

*Standing Calves*

Triple dropset - 80, 60, 30kgx20

*Seated Calves*

Triple drop again - 45, 35, 25kgx15

Abs/core and stretch out to close.

Half ****d but got some graft in. I'm now certain the bar's in this gym sit much closer to the floor when loaded with plates than other places i've used and it's forcing me bend further over the bar, which i reckon is causing these ridiculous pumps in my lower back which effectively buggers up the remainder of the session.

Next week i'm going to flip things around a bit and pull from the rack on my upper heavy day, then RDL's amongst other stuff on the hams day and see how that pans out.

Shoulder's still being a bit grumpy so might have to dump flat benching work for a week or two to let it calm down a bit, but hopeful i can get some in on sunday with a thorough warm up beforehand.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Know how youre feeling mate... might feel sh!te but sometimes you have just got to hit that iron...

re the bar, perhaps a deeper knee bend/angle... this would bring you down and inch or so which would even up the feeling of being lower...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Possibly dude - but it feels quite unnatural to go deeper into the lift with my knees, maybe it's just how my forms been over the years so perhaps it just needs work.

Will have a think about it, but when my back pumps up the way it did today it's just depressing because the other hammy work becomes a write off.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper Heavy*

*Flat BB*

110kgx3

100kgx5

90kgx5

*Seated Row*

9 plates x12, 12, 8 plates x10

*Incline DB*

35kgx8, 6, 30kgx6

*DB Row*

40kgx10, 35kgx10, 10

*DB Laterals*

10kgx10

*Floor Press*

60kgx12, 8, 6

*Cable Curl*

50kgx12, 12

Cuff work and stretch out to finish.

Good session today, lost a rep on the bench but can't complain, was a solid 3. Incline work was drastically different compared to my other gym, not sure if its the different incline, db's or what but i couldn't even get the 40's up.

Shoulder was generally well behaved today after an extended warm-up but started to niggle a bit at the end, so cut the Laterals short.

Going to have to go back to a split too for the time being, got my uni timetable through and mon/tues/fri we're in late-ish, so i'll be going back to training weds/thurs/sat/sun, probably something like;

Legs

Chest/Delts

Back

Arms/Calves

Not had an arm day before so with any luck it might help add to my twiglet arms.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Resurrection time 

Had to take a bit of time out the gym last week as the coursework was piling up and I needed a good stint to get it done, so figured i'd have a bit of R&R from training. Did a session on saturday to cover my bases but hopefully back to normal now.

*Legs*

*Hack Squat *- 110kgx12, 100kgx12, 10

*GHR *- BWx10, 12, 12 (last two with broom assistance)

*Leg Press* - 180kgx20, 20 (Easier than it looks, i'm really not keen on this machine)

*RDL* - 100kgx10, 8

*Seated/Standing Calves *- 50kgx15/80kgx12/50kgx10/60kgx10, just hopping between the two machines.

Abs, core, stretch out to finish.

Good session today, legs are quivering away with a bit of soreness already PMSL, guess thats what i get for not training quads last week!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice workout mate... yeah I know what you mean re the legs and skipping a week... not looking forward to doing them again myself... lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hah! I've got a gig to go to tomorrow night, i don't foresee me managing much movement in the crowd :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Shoulders*

*Flat BB* - 110kgx4+1, 100kgx5+1, 90kgx4

*Dips* - BW+10kgx10, 8, BWx8

*Incline DB* - 30kgx6, 25kgx7, 6

*Crossovers* - 30kg, 25kg, 20kgx10

*DB/Cable Laterals* - 10kg/10kgx10, 7.5kg/10kgx8

*Facepull/Rear Fly* - 50kg/10kgx12, 10

Brief stretch and cuff work to close.

Good session today, benching was solid, still missing that 5th at 110 rep just off the chest though, hoping it'll come in the next few weeks, want to get the numbers on the go again :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

What we miss just motivates us more mate... you will get it I have no doubt...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right, assignment sorted, back to normality :thumb:

*Legs*

*Deadlifts* - 140kgx12, 10, 9

*Hack Squat* - 100kgx12, 10, 90kgx12

*GHR* - BWx15, 12, 12

*Seated/Standing Calves* 45kg/60kgx12, 10, 10

Abs and core to finish.

Good one today, will be finally getting the weight up again on DL's after a few weeks deloading which hasn't seem to have aggravated mr hernia, long may it stay that way :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I find that keeping the mid section tight through the whole movement (from the bottom and back to the floor no breath at the top for eg) helps alot with the hernia mate...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, I think dropping the weight right down and going for the 10-12's has helped me iron out any prior form issues and i tend to find it doesn't pop out as frequently as if i'm doing say a 5RM lift.

Still too scared to squat though, think i'll leave that for now


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

You big girl, get under that bar and squat... I find much the same with deads... if I keep my mid section tight then I have no problems with pop outage...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice benchin slag...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> You big girl, get under that bar and squat... I find much the same with deads... if I keep my mid section tight then I have no problems with pop outage...


PMSL, for the time being I can't face it, maybe in the future :lol:



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice benchin slag...


Cheers you slut, i'll drop you a PM soon about diets, finally getting back on track after assignment-mania.

Was intending to train yesterday, but got caught in some stress about handing in some work (standard), and went out to celebrate said hand in last night, just the one drink but little sleep going into todays session;

*Chest/Delts*

*Flat BB Bench* - 110kgx3, 100kgx4, 80kgx6 (Paused)

*Dips* - +15kg, +10kg, BWx8

*Incline DB* - 27.5kgx8,8,8

*Crossovers* - 30kg, 25kgx10, 20kgx12

*Cable Laterals* - 15kg, 10kgx10

Was flagging by that point so finished up with some cuff work, stretch and rolling, will throw rear delts on the end of back tomorrow.

Good enough session all things considered, ended up using a different bar for flat work which i think threw things off a bit, but no complaints otherwise :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*V-Bar Row* - 75kgx12, 8, 60kgx10, 8

*Chins* - BWx8,6,5

*Seated Row* - 10x8, 9x9, 7x10, 6x10

*Face Pull/Rear Fly* - 50kg, 55kg, 55kgx12/10kgx10, 8, 8

Core, roll and stretch to finish.

Simple enough one today, would've trained tomorrow but i'm off paintballing so had to squeeze it in after a day of lectures. The less said about the chins numbers the better  everything else all as expect as I've not trained upper back properly in what must be 2 weeks now.

Guns on sunday :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Arms/Calves*

*Seated Calves * - Triple drops; 65, 55, 45kgx10, 60, 50, 45kgx10, 55, 50, 45kgx10

*Floor Press* - 90kgx8, 80kgx8, 5

*EZ Curl* - 35kgx8, 30kgx10, 30kgx10

*Dips* - BWx12, 10, 8

*DB Curl* - 15kg, 12.5kgx10

*Pushdown/Cable Curl* - 50kgx15/40kgx15, 50kgx12, 40kgx15

*Leg Press Calves* - 50 reps, running up and down the stack from 15 plates, down to 7, back up to 15.

Core, stretch etc to finish

Pretty good session, bi's are weak as **** but hopefully that'll alleviate in the coming weeks :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice workouts mate... hows the study going?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers dude, finally back in the swing of things, time to get some growing done again! Study's going as expected, got a couple of hand-ins in a few weeks time alongside the week-to-week stuff that goes on, all in hand to allow some good training :thumbup1:

*Legs*

*Standing Calves* 100kg > 90kgx12, 100kg > 90kg > 50kgx10

*Hack Squat* 100kgx15, 12, 90kgx10

*RDL* 100kgx10, 10, 8

*BB Reverse Lunge* 40kgx15, 10 (so 7.5 and 5 per leg)

*GHR* BWx12, 10, 10

*Seated/Hack Squat Calves* 40kg/70kg, can't remember the numbers, got into a debate with an easy 9/10 PT which took priority :lol:

Core, stretch to finish up.

Good session today, Rev Lunges felt better than expected, hip flexor seems to be mobile enough to start putting some weighted stretch through it, balance is still a bit wobbly, but that should come back in time.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Delts*

*Flat BB* 110kgx2, 2, 3, 2, 100kgx5, 3, 80kgx6 (Paused reps)

*Dips* BW+15kgx7, 6, 10kgx5

*Incline DB* 30kgx8, 5, 25kgx8

*Crossovers* 25kgx12, 12

*Cable Laterals* 15kgx8 > 10kgx10 > 5kgx12

*Facepull/Rear Fly* 50kgx12/12.5kgx8, 45kgx12/7.5kgx15

Some med ball push ups, cuff work and foam roller to finish.

Some solid graft today on the bench, really hit the sweet spot tech wise and the first two sets definitely had a third in there. Will go for 3's next week, 3x3 will do nicely.

Everything else all good, onwards and upwards :thumbup1:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice workouts mate ......... pop in from time to time to catch up on ya log. :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers dude, always good to have another reader :thumb:

*Back*

*Deadlift* 150kgx10, 10, 6

*V-Bar Row* 75kg, 70kg, 60kgx10

*Chins* 8, 6, 5

*Seated Row* 10, 9, 8 plates x10

*Face Pull* 50kg, 45kg, 45kgx10

Core and stretch to finish up.

Good session today, first two sets of DL's flew up but gassed out hard on the last one, got to 5 reps, quick rest pause and 6 was a tad sloppy so left it there. No major issues to speak of, so happy happy :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Arms/Calves*

*Seated Calves * - Triple drops; 70kg > 55kg > 40kgx10, 70kg > 55kg > 40kgx10, 65 kg > 55kg > 40kg x10

*Floor Press* - 100kg, 90kgx5, 80kgx8

*BB Curl* - 40kgx8, 6, 35kgx10

*Dips* - BWx15, 12, 10

*DB Curl* - 17.5kgx10, 12.5kgx12

*Pushdown/Cable Curl* - 55kgx15/45kgx15, 55kgx15, 45kgx12

*Standing Calves* - 60kgx50

Core, stretch etc to finish

Good session today, floor pressing was solid, not sure if i preferred BB curls over EZ, will continue to have a play in the coming weeks.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*Hack Squat* 110kgx12, 10, 100kgx8 > 90kgx4

*RDL* 110kgx10, 110kgx10, 8

*BB Reverse Lunge* 50kgx16, 14, 12

*GHR* BWx15, 12, 12

*Seated Calves* 45kgx50

Core, stretch to finish up.

Half decent one today, getting a little bored of Hacks so next week i may toy with some high rep squats and see how things go. Kept the calf work down a bit today as my right achilles tendon feels a tiny bit niggly, hopefully nowt a good rest won't help.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey mate, long time no hear... hows the hernia? good luck with the tendon, hate it when all those aches and pains start creeping in... sign of getting old buddy... lol..


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm 22 FFS i shouldn't be getting these niggles :lol:

Hernia feels like it's just the same as before mate TBH which is why i might venture into squats. As long as it doesn't get any bigger i'll see what other stuff i can add into my routine, but i figured high reps would put less pressure through it so i could be looking at 15-20 rep squats again, fun :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

thats the way I went for years with the original and now with this recurrence too... if its not hurting it or changing it then get the iron up... course when it blows I may rethink that... 

22... yep all down hill from there mate... :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Delts/Tri's*

*Flat BB* 110kgx3,3,3,3, 100kgx4,3, 60kgx8 (Paused)

*Dips* BW+20kgx8,6, +10kgx8

*Incline DB* 32.5kgx6, 27.5kgx7, 25kgx9

*Crossovers* 30kgx12, 25kgx12 > 15kgx12

*DB/Cable Laterals* 10kgx10/10, 10kgx10/10

*Floor Press* 60kgx8, 6, 6

*Pushdowns* 50kgx15, 50kgx6 > 45kgx6 > 35kgx6

Stretch and roll to finish, chucked in Tri's too as i won't be training on sunday.

Bang on the ****ing money today, nailed the benching bigtime and everything else followed suit. Next week i'll go for 2x4 and see where that takes me :thumbup1:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like you got a good workout there mate. Am following with interest.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Twas a gooden mate, benching seems to be doing well at the moment so i'm riding this crest as long as i can! :thumb:

*Back*

*Deadlift* 150kgx12, 145kgx12, 140kgx15

*V-Bar Row* 80kgx10, 75kgx8, 60kgx10

*Chins* 7, 5, 5

*Seated Row* 10 plates x10, 8, 8 plates x10

*Face Pull* 50kg, 45kgx12

*Cable Curls* 45kgx12, 10, 40kgx12

Foam roll and stretch to finish up.

Solid graft today. Deads were great, worked in with a guy who I've seen compete a few times and have some good banter with when we're both in. Steamed through the first 12 on the last set with a rest-pause for the last 3, whilst he attempted the same weight with his t-rex arms and gassed out after about 8, just a shame his bench destroys mine :lol:

Other stuff was much harder as a result, but a good session regardless


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*Front Squat* 70kgx12, 10, 8

*RDL* 110kgx12, 10, 10

*GHR* BWx15, 12, 12

*Standing Calves* 70kgx50, rest pause.

Core, stretch to finish up.

Largely uninspiring session today. Decided to test the water with some free squats and just couldn't get the confidence with them, back to the hack squat for the time being. The silver lining is I've got my outpatients appointment booked in for when im home for christmas, but thats another 6 weeks off yet.

Other than that, spent a lot of time stretching out and foam rolling, so not a total waste of a session.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Delts*

*Flat BB* 110kgx4, 4, 3+1, 100kgx4+1, 90kgx3 > 60kgx8

*Dips* BW+20kgx6+2, +15kgx5+2, 10kgx5+2

*Incline DB* 30kgx8, 7, 25kgx8

*Crossovers* 30kgx12, 25kgx10 > 20kgx5 > 15kgx10

*DB/Cable Laterals* 10kgx12/10, 10kgx6/8

Few med ball pushups, then foam roll and stretch.

Solid work today. Tested out my ironworks with the bench on the first set but found it quite hard to get my legs and glutes into it. Switched back to my scummy old trainers and the second set went like a dream :thumb:

Big week next week, 110 for 5, pb waters :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*Deadlift* 155kgx12, 150kgx10

*V-Bar Row* 80kgx10, 75kgx10, 60kgx10

*Chins* 7, 5

*Seated Row* 12 plates x8, 9 plates x10, 10

*Face Pull* 45kgx12, 12

*Cable Curls* 45kgx12, 10, 40kgx12

Foam roll and stretch to finish up.

Not really at the races today. Had some major insomnia the last week, which didn't seem to affect Friday's session, but today it really caught up with me, though I have had 2 better nights on the trot, so hopefully I'm out of the woods now so to speak.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gotta hate those sleepless nights mate... I have had a few lately and it does seem to take a few days to catch up... then I spend all day snoozing in a chair somewhere... lol... who said we arent getting old mate...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, cheers :lol:

I reckon it'll take me a few days more to get over it, will be doing Legs on Weds, Chest/Delts on Fri then a gun blast on sunday i think.

Last assignments due in this week, so fingers crossed that sets me up with a hassle-free training schedule until mid-feb :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*Hack Squat* 100kgx15, 12, 90kgx15

*GHR* BWx20, 15, 12

*Reverse BB Lunge* 50kgx16, 14, 14

*Seated/Hack Squat Calves* 50kgx12, 12, 10/90kgx10,10,10

Half decent one today, insomnia's still playing up so kept the volume right down today and left out RDL's after DL's on monday, plus back was feeling it a bit after the Hack's.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chest/Delts/Tri's*

*Flat BB* 110kgx5 :thumb: x3, 100kgx3, 90kgx5

*Dips* BW+20kgx7, 15kgx6

*Incline DB* 32.5kgx7, 30kgx6

*Crossovers* 30kgx10, 25kgx10> 20kgx10

*Cable Laterals* 15kg, 10kgx10

*Floor Press* 60kgx10, 6, 5

Started off as a top session today with the 110x5 being a PB, but then after that I was gassing hard, seems I'm still not 100%, so as with Weds, just kept the volume right down and got through it. So that means next week we go up to 112.5kg and see how many reps I can bash out to and play it by ear from there.

But thats next week, today's been the last assignment hand-in, which means it's beer o'clock :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice lifting mate... enjoy the beer, well deserved after the pb's and finishing the assignment...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well beer and much merriment was had, now I don't really know what to do with my time :thumb:

*Back/Bi's*

*V-Bar Row* 80kgx12, 10, 60kgx12

*Chins* BWx8, 6, 5

*Seated Cable Row* 11, 10 plates x8, 8 plates x10

*Face Pull* 50kgx15, 12, 10

*Cable Curl* 50kg, 45kg, 40kgx10

Stretch and foam roll to finish.

Kept it simple today, back wasn't up to DL's so left them out, will throw them in on Weds with legs if it's better by than. Going to drop RDL's for a bit anyway as i think it's aggravating something in my hip with the depth I go to.

Hopefully be able to start picking up the pace again next week, just need to get my damn sleeping pattern back, good thing i'm back into lectures this week.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Legs*

*Deadlift* 150kgx10, 10, 8

*Hack Squat* 100kgx12, 10, 80kgx12

*GHR* BWx20, 15, 10

*Pullthrough* 45kgx15, 12 ,12

*Standing Calves* 50 rest pause reps - 80kgx22 > 60kgx28

Bit of core and stretch to finish.

Good session today, much better than last week. No burning out, but admittedly took it fairly leisurely anyway just chatting to some guys. DL's were good, strength felt more the issue than conditioning this week, recovery was surprisingly quick but avoiding backy pulling took more effort than expected.

RDL's are out for a while too, somethings been niggling in my back for a few weeks and after leaving them out today it feels beautiful :thumbup1:

Heard a funny story today too, a friend of one of the guys who trains there hid his anabol from his missus in a cod liver oil container, who then decided she'd start taking CLO for a week.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LMAO how did that work out??? funnily enough my mrs has now told me she wants to use a bunch of different supps after years of "they are evil and all steroids" thought of throwing some anavar in the mix... lol...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It was speculated she'd outbearded and out-cocked him, but who knows :lol:

Whats the missus after, magic pills or is she interest in training? :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alright AK still feeling 'unclean'?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> It was speculated she'd outbearded and out-cocked him, but who knows :lol:
> 
> Whats the missus after, magic pills or is she interest in training? :whistling:


lmao... thats something to watch for I guess... wouldnt be hard to out cock me though lol...

shes getting back into training after a looooooonnnnnnggg lay off but has for the first time asked about supplements to help with joints, recovery and muscle etc... a huge step in my battle to get her to accept they are ok to use... still against aas though but a few var might change that...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> Alright AK still feeling 'unclean'?


Yo :thumb: Thankfully I feel a little more hygienic in here, I'll don my hazmat suit next time I enter yours (purely due to other posters, not yourself :laugh



Greyphantom said:


> lmao... thats something to watch for I guess... wouldnt be hard to out cock me though lol...
> 
> shes getting back into training after a looooooonnnnnnggg lay off but has for the first time asked about supplements to help with joints, recovery and muscle etc... a huge step in my battle to get her to accept they are ok to use... still against aas though but a few var might change that...


Good stuff, sounds awesome!, slip her a few naps and she'll be right as rain :lol:

*Chest/Delts*

*Flat BB* 112.5kgx3+1, 110kgx3, 100kgx5, 90kgx5

*Dips* BW+20kgx8,6, +15kgx6.5

*Incline DB* 32.5kgx6, 30kgx6, 6

*Crossovers* 30kg, 25kg, 20kgx10

*DB/Cable Laterals* 12.5kgx10/10, 10kgx12/10

Quick roll out and stretch to finish.

Pretty good one today, strength came in ebbs and flows but incline work was surprisingly hard work. Hopefully be able to work a bit more consistently at 112 next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Back*

*V-Bar Row* 90kg, 80kg, 70kgx10

*Chins* BWx9, 6, 6

*DB Row* 40kgx8, 37.5kgx10, 35kgx12

*Seated Cable Row* 9, 8 plates x10, 6 plates x12

*Face Pull* 45kgx12, 12, 12

Bit of abs/core, stretch and foam roll to finish.

Good session today, may well try chucking some weight into the chins rather than trying for more reps as they're trundling along at the moment. Right hip still playing up a tad but nothing major,


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right, week later and i've finally trained again. Came down with something last sunday that knocked me for 6 on monday and tuesday, so just sacked the remainder of the week off to rest up, no point trying to repair muscle when theres enough other repairing going on in the body, so to speak.

Changing things up for a bit to try and liven up training again as I was getting a little bored of my other split, aiming for 3 whole body's a week, then hopefully a conditioning/complex session, but lets walk before we can run :laugh:

*Flat BB Bench* 110kgx4, 3, 100kgx5, 4

*Hack Squat* 100kgx12, 10, 90kgx12

*DB Row* 40kgx10, 8, 35kgx10, 8

Stretch out and foam roll to finish.

Kept it short and simple today to ease back into things, think i'll probably do 2 accessories on top of that, but was feeling a bit sluggish at the end so best left i thought. Benching was good enough all things considered, strength there but endurance dropping off again after 3ish reps.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Glad youre feeling better mate... hate being sick and not training... the endurance could be just a hangover from the illness mate, you will be back on top of it soon enough...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah I reckon it's little more than that, just need to get over that post-illness sluggishness and adapt to the increased frequency of hitting everything much more often but with less volume. Probably take me a few weeks to iron out the best approach, but I've heard a lot of positives about whole body stuff, so we'll see.

Todays training;

*Deadlift* 140kgx12, 145kgx8+2, 140kgx5+3

*DB Incline* 35kgx10, 6, 25kgx10

*Seated Row* 10 plates x12, 12, 9 plates x10

*Floor Press* 90kgx5, 80kgx5, 3, 60kgx6

*GHR* BWx15, 15, 12

Stretch out to finish.

Good session today, felt a little bit of pressing hangover from sunday, so I may have to work higher than 10's, or taper my training week so it's heavy > light/moderate > remaining option. Main focus is to ensure i'm fresh for the heavy bench work on Day 1, but beyond that i'll need to adjust :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*RDL* 100kgx12, 12, 10

*Chins* BWx10, 8, 6

*Dips* BWx12, 12, 12

*Face Pull/DB Laterals* 50kgx12/7.5kgx12, 50kgx12/7.5kgx10

*Pushdowns/Cable Curls* 50kgx12/12, 45kgx12/10, 45kgx12/40kgx10

Stretch and foam roll to finish.

Good session today, still need to tweak exactly how I'm going to hit these sessions volume/intensity wise, but all good today.

Tomorrow's intention is conditioning/mobility work, but sunday morning + snow = we'll see :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Conditioning/Mobility*

New addition to training for as long as I fancy it, aiming for Tues/Thurs/Sat/Sun sessions each week, so sunday's will be 1 or 2 conditioning circuits and some dynamic mobility stuff.

Today I tried out Cosgroves Evil 8 complex, which consists of;

Deadlift

RDL

Bent over Row

Hang Clean

Front Squat

Push Press

Back Squat

Good Morning

For 6 reps each, 90 seconds rest, then 5/4/3/2/1 reps with 90s rest between each 'set'. Didn't have a clue how much to load up, so went for 30kg and ended up going 6/5/4/3/2/1/2/3/4 before my lower back got the better of me at around 23 minutes. Definitely too light, intensity tapered off onwards from about 3 reps, too easy. Think next time i'll up the weight and/or reps as I'm aiming to be completely smoked by 15-20 minutes.

Finished up with some dynamic mobility stuff, but was half hearted given the lower back pump, hopefully it'll ease off in the coming weeks. Good fun though, be interesting to see if it helps with other aspects of training.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Workouts are looking good mate. Keep it up and reap the benefits. :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

the name of the new program is cool mate... change is as good as a rest they say...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers lads, certainly up my street of non-bodypart split training, so as long as I can fine-tune and hone the volume etc over the next few weeks, i'm hoping to get a good stint at it :thumb:

*Day 1*

*Flat BB* 110kgx5, 4, 100kg, 80kgx5

*Hack Squat* 110kg, 100kg, 90kgx12

*DB Row* 42.5kgx10, 37.5kgx10, 6, 32.5kgx10

*Seated Leg Press Calves* Plate 15 x15, 12, 10

Solid graft today, really happy with how the benching panned out despite increased pressing frequency last week. Was feeling fatigued but not massively tired before the DB rows, then after I was completely wiped :lol: Would've added on some guns work but ran out of time.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Day 2*

*Deadlifts* 150kgx12, 140kgx10, 6

*Incline DB* 35kgx10, 8, 30kgx8

*Seated Row* 11 plates x12, 10, 9 plates x10

*Floor Press* 100kgx5, 90kgx7, 80kgx5

*Face Pull* 50kgx15, 12, 45kgx12

Surprisingly good one today, was out for a housemates birthday last night, was driving but a late night with not great sleep. Lower back started to go on the last DL set, so just left it at 6, no harm done.

Shoulders still taking a while to wake up in this session, feeling a little niggly to start with, not quite sure how best to warm them up mid-session.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

re your shoulders mate do you do any sort of specific shoulder motion/warm up like swims (not their real name but what I call them, move arms in a determined swimming motion) dislocations etc... I found adding dislocations really helped get them loose and warm for the ex...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah on my heavy bench day I spend a bit more time warming up my shoulders and they cope completely fine, but I feel like if i'm doing my entire warm-up for 3 sets of incline it takes the momentum out of the session a bit.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Day 3*

*RDL* 110kgx12, 12, 10

*Chins* BW+10kgx10, +5kgx7, BWx8

*Dips* BWx15, 12+3, 6+4

*DB/Cable Laterals* 10kgx10/8, 7.5kgx10/5kgx10

*Cable Pushdowns/Curls* 55kgx15/10, 50kgx12/10, 50kgx10/45kgx12

Quick foam roll and stretch to finish.

Really good one today, ploughed through it all with some good intensity.

Complex day tomorrow, see if I can blow out my **** a bit more this time :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Conditioning/Mobility*

*Cosgrove Evil 8 *- 35kgx6,5, 4,4,4,3 - 90s rest between sets

*Cable Woodchops* 30kgx10,10, 12

*Seated Calves* 40kg, 45kgx20, 15, 40kgx20

Static/dynamic stretches and foam roll to finish.

Good session today, back held out a bit better than last week but still some nasty pump during the complex, going to shorten the rest periods next week as I found 4's were quite easily repeatable but back was fried by this point.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Day 1*

*Flat BB* 112.5kgx4+1, x3, 100kgx5 > 60kgx10

*Hack Squat* 115kgx10, 110kgx10, 100kgx12

*DB Row* 45kgx10, 8+2, 40kgx8

*DB Curls* 15kgx10, 8, 12.5kgx8

Quick stretch out to finish.

Considering the last 2 nights sleep have been intermittent at best, busting out PB's on all 3 exercises can't be bad going :thumb: Had I been a bit fresher I think the bench would've easily got to 5 reps, might jump straight to 115 next week.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Still alive, just about :thumb:

Saw my consultant yesterday r/e hernia - he basically said the defect was so small (millimetres) that there's no real point repairing it in it's current state, the only thing that's coming through is visceral fat (which is why it seems to vary in size I guess), but the actual hole is tiny.

Good news really. Will just continue to train as I am for now, could be months or years before it needs sorting, longer the better as far as i'm concerned!

Anyway onto training, only able to get 2 weights and a conditioning session this week so did some lower body stuff today;

*Lower*

*DL* 150kgx12, 10, 140kgx8

*Leg Press* 190kgx12, 15, 12

*GHR* BWx15, 15, 10

*Seated/Standing Calves* 35kgx15/106kgx12/35kgx10/90kgx10/30kgx10/90kgx10, just hopping between machines.

Good session today, flagging a bit from some poor sleep patterns recently but got in with the graft so that'll do for now.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upper *

*Flat BB Bench *- 115kgx2+1 (Can't count this), 110kgx4+1, 100kgx5, x3 > 60kgx10

*DB Row *- 45kg, 45kg, 40kgx10

*Incline DB* - 37.5kgx10, 35kgx7, 30kgx6

*Seated Row* - 8 plates x12, 6 plates x15, 12

Token gun work and foam roll/stretch to finish.

First set on the bench legit enough to count as a PB for me, tech didn't feel right (different bench set up vs uni gym) and spotter was essentially molesting the bar. Will give it another bash on monday, other than that not a bad session.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good news re the hernia mate... hope your xmas and new year went well...


----------

